# WWE SummerSlam 2022 Discussion Thread: Roman vs. Brock - Once in a Lifetime



## American_Nightmare

Surely there's gonna be a cash in


----------



## Mutant God

American_Nightmare said:


> Surely there's gonna be a cash in


Depends if McIntyre has it hes probably going to cash it one on one at that Castle event


----------



## [The_Game]

Okay this will be quite good last man standing. And there’s also the possibly of a an attempted cash in. Though I did think it’d be McIntyre to win it off reigns at clash at the castle.


----------



## Goku




----------



## Bland

As much as I'd rather Drew to win the belts at Clash at Castle, as I'm going, him cashing in at Summerslam, if he's wins at mitb, would be great. Just purely on it means that there will be a title change and they can do Drew vs Reigns at Clash but with drew defending. Or shake rules up and if Drew does cash in and win, have him forced to return Universal title as they can claim mitb was only for one belt and then they can do Winner Takes All, again, at COC. 

Either way, Reigns vs Drew at COC then potentially Drew vs Lesnar at Saudi. Another wildcard is Tyson Fury who has said he'll be at Summerslam and potentially COC. Perhaps Tyson has been confirmed backstage and they'll do Drew vs Fury as main event of COC, for Undisputed Universal title, then Drew vs Reign at Saudi, which would be Reigns' rematch.


----------



## FrankieDs316

I love Roman Reigns but FFS I am so sick and tired of this match


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Chelsea said:


> I have to open this thread now because I'm really excited, you guys, I mean, this is why I love being a wrestling fan.
> 
> Alright, here we go:
> 
> Are you ready for some big news? I bet you are! Guess what! Roman Reigns will face Brock Lesnar for the first time ever at SummerSlam!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1537980744189898754


I can't wait for this fresh matchup, props to the WWE


----------



## American_Nightmare

Mutant God said:


> Depends if McIntyre has it hes probably going to cash it one on one at that Castle event


Rollins wins MITB I think


----------



## RWPunk

American_Nightmare said:


> Rollins wins MITB I think


I would actually love for Rollins to win and cash in on this horrible main event once again.


----------



## TD Stinger

The setting of Nissan Stadium should make for a fun atmosphere. I'm hoping Rhea is cleared by Summerslam so they can do the match with Bianca then (unless they had something bigger planned for Bianca at Summerslam). And with this being in Nashville, wouldn't surprise me if they did some Country Music gimmicky match with KO & Elias/Ezekiel/Elrod. Would be silly but probably fun silly.


----------



## bmack086

Who’s ready for Brock/Roman 13? I mean… umm.. the biggest match in the history of Summerslam??


----------



## InexorableJourney

They have wrestled one on one 6 times since WM31 in 2015.

So 6 matches in seven years is the point we start drowning in matches, okay..


----------



## rich110991

InexorableJourney said:


> They have wrestled one on one 6 times since WM31 in 2015.
> 
> So 6 matches in seven years is the point we start drowning in matches, okay..


Nah, it’s because it’s always on the biggest shows, almost like no one else is capable of main eventing them.


----------



## Fearless Viper




----------



## TD Stinger

My guess on a possible card (along with what's already been announced):

*Roman vs. Brock (Last Man Standing)
*Cobrin vs. McAfee
*Rollins vs. Riddle vs. Theory vs. Lashley
*Edge vs. Balor
*McIntyre vs. Sheamus (maybe throw in Gunther too)
*Usos vs. Profits (Some kind of gimmick match, like a Ladder)
*KO vs. Ezekiel/Elias/Elrod (Blowoff match. Make it something wacky like a Country Music themed Street Fight)
*AJ & Logan Paul vs. Miz & Somebody (Ciampa? Ziggler?)
*Bianca vs. Rhea
*Liv vs. Ronda
*Asuka vs. Becky (Blowoff, maybe with a gimmick)


That's 11 matches so take 2 or 3 off of it probably but I think we get something like this. I don't think Cena ends up wrestling on this show as they really didn't do anything last Monday to set up a big match for Summerslam. I mean he interacted with Theory for 30 seconds backstage but that felt more like planting the seeds for an eventual match rather than a big angle for Summerslam. So the Fatal Four Way gets Rollins Riddle, Lashley, and Theory all on the card and they all have some kind of beef with each other now.

I could see Edge vs. Balor being saved for the UK Show in September. And please, please, please give me some wacky Country Music gimmicked match with KO & Ezekiel. I need it, lol.


----------



## Chris22

I'm wondering if the finals of the Women's Tag Team Championship tournament will take place at SummerSlam? They still have to announce the tournament though...I assumed it would start after MITB.


----------



## American_Nightmare

Morgan/Rousey now on the card.

The finish should be another Eddie Guerrero/Kurt Angle WrestleMania 20.


----------



## Chelsea

5 matches announced so far:

Roman Reigns (c) (with Paul Heyman) vs. Brock Lesnar
Pat McAfee vs. Happy Corbin
Bobby Lashley (c) vs. Theory
The Usos (c) vs. The Street Profits
Liv Morgan (c) vs. Ronda Rousey

And I couldn't care less about any of them.

I'd rather re-watch SummerSlam 2020 from the ThunderDome.


----------



## Goku

Chelsea said:


> 5 matches announced so far:
> 
> Roman Reigns (c) (with Paul Heyman) vs. Brock Lesnar
> Pat McAfee vs. Happy Corbin
> Bobby Lashley (c) vs. Theory
> The Usos (c) vs. The Street Profits
> Liv Morgan (c) vs. Ronda Rousey
> 
> And I couldn't care less about any of them.
> 
> I'd rather re-watch SummerSlam 2020 from the ThunderDome.


----------



## CriminalLeapord

Good God can't they have someone else go against the Usos. Their last PPV match was great but switch it up a bit. Could have spent last month building another team to be semi credible at least.
Rest of card will be ok albeit they are all lazy choices for matches.


----------



## Oracle

I cant believe people actually are paying money to attend this, WWE would have to pay me to attend. 

MITB looks a better card on paper.


----------



## Chris22

I had already agreed to a camping trip at the end of the month with a few friends. I didn't even realize it was over the same weekend of SummerSlam and was pretty annoyed that I wouldn't be able to watch it live but as the card is revealed more and more I'm not even bothered. The card is easily one of the worst SummerSlam cards in recent times.


----------



## ThirdMan

People complained about the Mania card, and it ended up being a really fun show overall (particularly Night 1). We'll see where this show lands.

I imagine Becky vs Bianca (vs Rhea?), Seth vs Riddle, and GUNTHER vs Shinsuke are probably gonna be added to the card in the next week or so. Those should all be really good matches.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1549175522898452483


----------



## postmoderno

What an uninspired build and card so far.


----------



## Chelsea

I love Becky and Seth, but I don't care about their matches either. Both are going to lose anyway and I wouldn't be surprised to see Bianca squash Becky this time.

Sad times to be a wrestling fan.


----------



## troyag93

Rumor is Edge is suppose to show up Monday. So adding him will help. If the Last Man Standing match as any blood you know fans are going to go nuts. Rollins and Riddle will be a solid 20 minutes. Jeff Jarrett has to be the ref for a reason right? Something fishy will happen there. Lashley and Theory’s first match was solid. I’m sure somebody will make a return. 

Maybe I’m just hoping for too much.


----------



## wwetna1

I will never understand them not giving the usos gimmick matches on ppv but letting them have them on SD. I think them and new day killed HIAC, and I think them and the profits would have killed a ladder or cage scenario.

I’m honestly hoping JJ goes all TNA with ref bumps, low blows, and guitar shots


----------



## Garmonbozia

Lesnar will win this time.


----------



## La Parka

I love the big dowg, but the beast has gotta take this.


----------



## adamclark52

What the hell is on Becky’s head?


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

adamclark52 said:


> What the hell is on Becky’s head?


Her crown of thorns.

May this Saturday be the last time we see Big Time Becks. It's long overdue for The Man to come back around.


----------



## adamclark52

otbr87 said:


> Her crown of thorns.
> 
> May this Saturday be the last time we see Big Time Becks. It's long overdue for The Man to come back around.


Does she actually wear that contraption or did they just hire a blind person to photoshop it onto her?


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

adamclark52 said:


> Does she actually wear that contraption or did they just hire a blind person to photoshop it onto her?


No, she wears this absolute stupid dreck to the ring, and different variations of it on multiple occasions...

MITB 2022









Becky Lynch MITB Entrance 2022🥳💚✨







www.youtube.com


----------



## adamclark52

otbr87 said:


> No, she wears this absolute stupid dreck to the ring, and different variations of it on multiple occasions...
> 
> MITB 2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Becky Lynch MITB Entrance 2022🥳💚✨
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com


Wow I guess they figured they couldn’t make her look any more bafflingly terrible without an accessory


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

adamclark52 said:


> Wow I guess they figured they couldn’t make her look any more bafflingly terrible without an accessory


I still don't understand the gimmick change last year. Le sigh.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1552339114757967876

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1552339343855030272
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper

otbr87 said:


> I still don't understand the gimmick change last year. Le sigh.


Fu*kin stupid. Hopefully Triple H lets her revert back to what she was best at. Because this character here is mostly Vince and Bruce for sure.

Its one of the things I'm most looking forward to in the new regime. Getting Becky back to "The Man" and having her cut those badass promos again.

I'm expecting a lot from HHH. I hope he doesn't disappoint. Just take the same mindset you had in the black and gold era and apply it to main roster and we're golden.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Prosper said:


> Fu*kin stupid. Hopefully Triple H lets her revert back to what she was best at. Because this character here is mostly Vince and Bruce for sure.
> 
> Its one of the things I'm most looking forward to in the new regime. Getting Becky back to "The Man" and having her cut those badass promos again.
> 
> I'm expecting a lot from HHH. I hope he doesn't disappoint. Just take the same mindset you had in the black and gold era and apply it to main roster and we're golden.


100% to every thing you said.


----------



## troyag93

Prosper said:


> Fu*kin stupid. Hopefully Triple H lets her revert back to what she was best at. Because this character here is mostly Vince and Bruce for sure.
> 
> Its one of the things I'm most looking forward to in the new regime. Getting Becky back to "The Man" and having her cut those badass promos again.
> 
> I'm expecting a lot from HHH. I hope he doesn't disappoint. Just take the same mindset you had in the black and gold era and apply it to main roster and we're golden.


The Man stuff ran it’s course. She did that shit for 3 years. I’m enjoying her new Heel run.


----------



## Teemu™

Is this the first SummerSlam with a main event that has basically no build? They just announced the match, and the champion and challenger haven't even really interacted.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

troyag93 said:


> The Man stuff ran it’s course. She did that shit for 3 years. I’m enjoying her new Heel run.


This Big Time character is closer to the real person than The Man character.

She supposed to wrestle Rousey at WM. So I'm not sure she will continue with her current character. I guess she will take some time off if she loses tomorrow at Summerslam and return for the Rumble with The Man character. She's currently the betting odds favorite to win. If so, she needs to add more muscle. The winner of Rousey/Becky could be unpredictable now that Triple H has taken over. He was the one that had a big part in bringing Rousey in the company. If she wants to stay longer she may go over at WM.


----------



## Irish Jet

Teemu™ said:


> Is this the first SummerSlam with a main event that has basically no build? They just announced the match, and the champion and challenger haven't even really interacted.


Probably feel the feud sells itself at this point given the established rivalry. I don’t mind as it’s given Austin Theory more of a spotlight.

I will say as weak as this card looked I feel it’s pretty unpredictable.

I have no idea what will happen in the women’s matches, what they’re doing with Rollins or what Theory may do. I imagine Roman walks out with the belts but it will be interesting to see how it gets there.


----------



## Irish Jet

The Boy Wonder said:


> This Big Time character is closer to the real person than The Man character.


What? She may be the nicest person in the company.

And don’t post about odds ffs.


----------



## TD Stinger

Interested to see how some of these finishes shake out. I think Roman will escape with his Titles tonight, but I expect a lot of shenanigans with Heyman, the Usos, Theory, and maybe others. I can see Liv escaping with her Title somehow but I don't think she'll beat Ronda straight up for it. Could also see Charlotte or a returning Bayley get involved as well. And with Seth, is there going to be nothing for him or is he going to hijack the show? Also think we could see an Edge return in the Mysterios/JD match. Maybe JD take out Dom early in the show and Edge replaces him last minute or something.


----------



## JeSeGaN

All I want is for Theory to win and stop losing...

And that he distances himself from all these jobbers he's involved with. F*cking Ziggles. Just being in the same ring with him devalues you.


----------



## American_Nightmare

The finish for Morgan-Rousey should be the Eddie and Kurt one at WrestleMania 20


----------



## Mister Abigail

Oh well time time for a media blackout until I can see it. BYE.


----------



## Stellar

Corbin vs. McAfee is the most interesting match to me. The rest are either rematches or boring. I am actually curious as to how the ending to Rousey vs. Morgan will end up. If Rousey wins or how Morgan beats Rousey.

Overall Summer Slam doesn't feel like one of the biggest PPVs of the year like it should.

Like I have said in the past, it's in Theory's best interest if he holds on to the MITB case for awhile longer.

Hopefully Reigns wins. Makes more sense going in to Clash at the Castle. McIntyre beat Brock in 5 minutes in the past. He reminded everyone of that recently. So the bigger match is McIntyre getting another shot at beating Reigns.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Was Summerslam on a sunday last year?


----------



## Rockymin

Limitless said:


> Corbin vs. McAfee is the most interesting match to me. The rest are either rematches or boring. I am actually curious as to how the ending to Rousey vs. Morgan will end up. If Rousey wins or how Morgan beats Rousey.
> 
> *Overall Summer Slam doesn't feel like one of the biggest PPVs of the year like it should.*
> 
> Like I have said in the past, it's in Theory's best interest if he holds on to the MITB case for awhile longer.
> 
> Hopefully Reigns wins. Makes more sense going in to Clash at the Castle. McIntyre beat Brock in 5 minutes in the past. He reminded everyone of that recently. So the bigger match is McIntyre getting another shot at beating Reigns.


Yeah, we are long gone from the days of the Megapowers meeting the Megabucks and the Match Made in Heaven and the Match Made in Hell.


----------



## Mutant God

I think Belair/Lynch should have been given a stipulation like Cage or Ladder match.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Rockymin said:


> Yeah, we are long gone from the days of the Megapowers meeting the Megabucks and the Match Made in Heaven and the Match Made in Hell.


I mean injuries and what not. Let's say the original card would have maybe shook out like..

Roman vs. Orton 

Cody vs. Edge

Brock vs. Drew

Lynch vs. Bel Air vs. Ripley

Better, no?


----------



## becauseimafingcaveman

HHH's new position notwithstanding, I really hope we get a classic SummerSlam swerve.


----------



## Rockymin

RainmakerV2 said:


> I mean injuries and what not. Let's say the original card would have maybe shook out like..
> 
> Roman vs. Orton
> 
> Cody vs. Edge
> 
> Brock vs. Drew
> 
> Lynch vs. Bel Air vs. Ripley
> 
> Better, no?


Yeah, it does look better. But would Roman and Usos finally drop the titles? That's what I want to see because I'm sick of all of them. I want someone different to hold the titles already.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

Seth's opponent tonight is rumored to be:



Spoiler



DOLPH ZIGGLER


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

According to Fightful


Spoiler



Maximum Male Models were planned to be featured on Summerslam as of early Saturday morning in some capacity




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RainmakerV2

The Boy Wonder said:


> Seth's opponent tonight is rumored to be:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> DOLPH ZIGGLER



W


T



F


----------



## Chelsea

Both spoilers titillate my juices


----------



## rich110991

This shit’s a joke 😂

Roman/Brock is the only thing I want to see, and possibly whatever Seth does. Not interested in watching Becky lose to Bianca either.

AJ Styles on the roster and not booked for Summerslam, piss take.


----------



## Jbardo37

Shocking AJ can’t even get a match on this trash card.


----------



## MIZizAwesome

People still bitching and know that this was Vince's card. Once we get passed this things should start to change.


----------



## Mutant God

AJ is probably going to come out and fight off Ciampa during Miz/Logan and as a swerve have Teddy Long come out and make it a tag match...playa.


M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> According to Fightful
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Maximum Male Models were planned to be featured on Summerslam as of early Saturday morning in some capacity
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





The Boy Wonder said:


> Seth's opponent tonight is rumored to be:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> DOLPH ZIGGLER


I would rather have Rollins come out and join the Models with his own unique attire then just some random match lol.


----------



## troyag93

Hoping they pull a WrestleMania 38 out of their ass to surprise us tonight. If not, we in for a 4 hour shit show.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> According to Fightful
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Maximum Male Models were planned to be featured on Summerslam as of early Saturday morning in some capacity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Trips to join Cromwell


----------



## Dolorian

Predictions...

*Logan Paul vs. The Miz:* Logan is obviously winning here, he should turn heel afterwards tho since he just doesn't works as a face.

*Liv Morgan (c) vs. Ronda Rousey:* I think they will have Liv retain here somehow, be it Charlotte (or Sasha?) returning and interfering or something else that protects Ronda.

*Bobby Lashley (c) vs. Theory:* Lashley retains and Theory moves on to focus on the main event.

*Pat McAfee vs. Happy Corbin:* Pat wins, after this they should revamp Corbin's character and turn him into the lone wolf again.

*The Mysterios vs. The Judgment Day:* Judgment Day wins and Domminik probably turns heel (even tho I don't think that will make him anymore credible or interesting).

*The Usos (c) vs. The Street Profits:* I'm going with the Street Profits winning here.

*Bianca Belair (c) vs. Becky Lynch: *Bianca gets the win here and that very much wraps her feud with Becky.

*Roman Reigns (c) vs. Brock Lesnar:* Reigns wins and hopefully this is the last time he faces Lesnar. I don't think they will go ahead with a cash in from Theory tonight.

Should be a good show, card is not the best but I am interested in several of the matches. Hopefully Rollins gets something too, his match against Riddle would have been among the highlights of the show. Maybe he prevents Theory from cashing in?


----------



## Rockymin

troyag93 said:


> Hoping they pull a WrestleMania 38 out of their ass to surprise us tonight. If not, we in for a 4 hour shit show.


Glad it's a Saturday event instead of Sunday then, lol.


----------



## bmack086

This… is a shit card. And a shit card that you’re leaving Edge and AJ off of for certain, and why have they just seemingly given up on AJ? Outside of his underwhelming feud with Edge/Judgment Day, he’s done very little in like 2 years, and misses a lot of PLEs. Very weird.

And then we may not get a Seth match? Although there’s a rumor about him facing a rather underwhelming opponent, although it’ll be a good match.

Usos and Profits will probably be the best match on the card, but fuck it seems like they’ve been feuding for years. And Double J just randomly being inserted in, doesn’t help anything.

Brock/Roman have had about 5 or 6 consecutive lousy matches, so might as well run them out there again, right?

Paul should be a heel. Who could possibly be intrigued by a Paul/Miz match?

Corbin needs to disappear for awhile and come back with a new character.

Theory will likely tap out to Lashley again, because in WWE Land, you can’t win matches once you’ve obtained the MITB briefcase.

The rest of the card doesn’t do anything for me. I don’t know how this even gets to a decent PLE to watch.


----------



## rich110991

Kevin Owens says hello too.


----------



## Rockymin

bmack086 said:


> This… is a shit card. And a shit card that you’re leaving Edge and AJ off of for certain, and why have they just seemingly given up on AJ? Outside of his underwhelming feud with Edge/Judgment Day, he’s done very little in like 2 years, and misses a lot of PLEs. Very weird.
> 
> And then we may not get a Seth match? Although there’s a rumor about him facing a rather underwhelming opponent, although it’ll be a good match.
> 
> Usos and Profits will probably be the best match on the card, but fuck it seems like they’ve been feuding for years. And Double J just randomly being inserted in, doesn’t help anything.
> 
> Brock/Roman have had about 5 or 6 consecutive lousy matches, so might as well run them out there again, right?
> 
> Paul should be a heel. Who could possibly be intrigued by a Paul/Miz match?
> 
> Corbin needs to disappear for awhile and come back with a new character.
> 
> Theory will likely tap out to Lashley again, because in WWE Land, you can’t win matches once you’ve obtained the MITB briefcase.
> 
> The rest of the card doesn’t do anything for me. I don’t know how this even gets to a decent PLE to watch.


Yes, I completely agree. I am only going to watch for the women's title matches. I want to see if Liv keeps the title in some way and I want to see if Alexa shows up in some way in the Becky/Bianca match after that promo she did on Monday.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Absolutely shit card from top to bottom. No Rollins, no AJ, no Cody, no Owens, no need to watch. What? Watch YET ANOTHER TERRIBLE Reigns/Brock match? For what? No fucking thanks.

The WWE Main Event scene is in huge trouble. They ran through ALL of them and made them all geeks. They being Mr. MaGoo, Vince McMahon. Triple H has ALOT of work to do.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

Watching some baseball and decided to try some old school Summerslam match card images.


----------



## Rockymin

The Boy Wonder said:


> Watching some baseball and decided to try some old school Summerslam match card images.


Liv has sideplates now, you know.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

Rockymin said:


> Liv has sideplates now, you know.


 Couldn't find a render with the new plates. Hopefully she retains and we'll get one.


----------



## Rockymin

The Boy Wonder said:


> Couldn't find a render with the new plates. Hopefully she retains and we'll get one.


Yeah, hopefully the fact that she got sideplates means she is going to retain for a bit longer.


----------



## troyag93

Rockymin said:


> Yeah, it does look better. But would Roman and Usos finally drop the titles? That's what I want to see because I'm sick of all of them. I want someone different to hold the titles already.


Like who though?

Brock Lesnar? Another part timer.
Drew McIntyre at Clash at the Castle? First reign was a failure
If Austin Theory win s, but the IWC will burn tonight.

Im all for Reigns losing the Title, but it as to make sense.


----------



## Rockymin

troyag93 said:


> Like who though?
> 
> Brock Lesnar? Another part timer.
> Drew McIntyre at Clash at the Castle? First reign was a failure
> If Austin Theory win s, but the IWC will burn tonight.
> 
> Im all for Reigns losing the Title, but it as to make sense.


At this point, anyone would be better and a refreshing change. I just don't get how Reigns and the Usos are so popular with the clueless marks that they just keep the titles indefinitely like this. All this 'tribal chief' shit is old and worn out. Maybe he can just dump Heyman and go back to the way he was after he beat the Undertaker and went on to reunite with the Shield. Not saying to reunite the Shield, just have his character go back to that.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

*Spoiler On Opening Match For WWE SummerSlam



Spoiler



According to a report from PW Insider, Bianca Belair vs Becky Lynch is set to kick off the SummerSlam event as the opening match. It was not noted if there will be any actual kickoff show matches.


*


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Another possible spoiler?



Spoiler





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553463019618934785


----------



## Rockymin

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> *Spoiler On Opening Match For WWE SummerSlam
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> According to a report from PW Insider, Bianca Belair vs Becky Lynch is set to kick off the SummerSlam event as the opening match. It was not noted if there will be any actual kickoff show matches.
> 
> 
> *


The kickoff show is 7-8 right? What will they do for that hour if there are no matches?


----------



## troyag93

Rockymin said:


> At this point, anyone would be better and a refreshing change. I just don't get how Reigns and the Usos are so popular with the clueless marks that they just keep the titles indefinitely like this. All this 'tribal chief' shit is old and worn out. Maybe he can just dump Heyman and go back to the way he was after he beat the Undertaker and went on to reunite with the Shield. Not saying to reunite the Shield, just have his character go back to that.


That’s not a good enough reason, Come on


----------



## Rockymin

troyag93 said:


> That’s not a good enough reason, Come on


Why not? Just give someone different a chance, and see if they can get over, kinda like they are doing with Liv. Do you like the tribal chief stuff and the sniveling, groveling Heyman?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Rockymin said:


> The kickoff show is 7-8 right? What will they do for that hour if there are no matches?


Honestly, I don't know what time the kickoff show starts. I guess it is 7-8. If there aren't any matches then there will be a lot of talking and video packages during the kickoff show lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

*WWE SummerSlam spoiler on Seth Rollins-Matt Riddle*



Spoiler



Despite the announcement about his match being pulled from WWE SummerSlam, it looks like Matt Riddle will be a part of tonight's show.

PWInsider reports that Riddle is currently backstage and he will be appearing on the show at least to give an interview or a promo about being attacked by Rollins last Monday night on Raw.

So, while he may not be wrestling on the show, it looks like there will be some sort of angle to further the storyline. The plan is for Riddle vs. Rollins to happen at the Clash at the Castle show in Cardiff, Wales. At this point, there's no word on if there are plans for Rollins to wrestle someone else on tonight's show.

Source: WWE SummerSlam spoiler on Seth Rollins-Matt Riddle


----------



## Rockymin

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Honestly, I don't know what time the kickoff show starts. I guess it is 7-8. If there aren't any matches then there will be a lot of talking and video packages during the kickoff show lol


Peacock has it at a 7pm start. I assumed that 7-8 is a kickoff show of sorts because the card doesn't look like it would take up 4 hours.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Rockymin said:


> Peacock has it at a 7pm start. I assumed that 7-8 is a kickoff show of sorts because the card doesn't look like it would take up 4 hours.


Yeah just looked it up. It does start at 7


----------



## Rockymin

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Yeah just looked it up. It does start at 7


Well, I guess we'll find out in about 25 minutes then, hahaha.


----------



## rich110991

What was Orton’s injury? Could it be Orton instead of Riddle?


----------



## troyag93

Rockymin said:


> Why not? Just give someone different a chance, and see if they can get over, kinda like they are doing with Liv. Do you like the tribal chief stuff and the sniveling, groveling Heyman?


Because Livs title is only on Smackdown and isn’t the main storyline of the show.

Throwing a Main Mens Title on somebody your telling that guy to carry the show. You’ll be bitching within a week after hearing Drew McIntyre telling his Scottish stories about how happy he is.


----------



## Rockymin

troyag93 said:


> Because Livs title is only on Smackdown and isn’t the main storyline of the show.
> 
> Throwing a Main Mens Title on somebody your telling that guy to carry the show. You’ll be bitching within a week after hearing Drew McIntyre telling his Scottish stories about how happy he is.


How is Reigns "carrying the show" when he is never on? And when he is on, he doesn't do much. Obviously, people aren't tuning in to see him, since he most likely wouldn't be on.


----------



## troyag93

Pre show is at 7 (ET) Main Show is 8 (ET)


----------



## troyag93

Rockymin said:


> How is Reigns "carrying the show" when he is never on? And when he is on, he doesn't do much. Obviously, people aren't tuning in to see him, since he most likely wouldn't be on.


He was part time for only the last 3 months. I’m not throwing the title on Finn Balor to hear him cut shitty judgement day promos. Everyone would bitch about it the very next day.

I'm all for Reigns losing the title , but not for something worse.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> *Spoiler On Opening Match For WWE SummerSlam
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> According to a report from PW Insider, Bianca Belair vs Becky Lynch is set to kick off the SummerSlam event as the opening match. It was not noted if there will be any actual kickoff show matches.
> 
> 
> *


Gross, guess I can skip the first 30 minutes


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

This is a genuinely terrible card. Not even Gunther Shinsuke is on the card. It's absurd.


----------



## MIZizAwesome

The card isn't shit. If there's people that have a problem with it then don't watch it and go back to the aew section. 

There's one bad match and it could end up pretty decent depending on which Rhonda shows up. Liv vs anyone else would be actually pretty solid but she can't carry Rhonda to a solid match imo.

Outside of that everything else looks pretty damn good. Usos vs profits gonna steal the show if Brock and Roman don't end up with a serious banger


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

MIZizAwesome said:


> The card isn't shit. If there's people that have a problem with it then don't watch it and go back to the aew section.
> 
> There's one bad match and it could end up pretty decent depending on which Rhonda shows up. Liv vs anyone else would be actually pretty solid but she can't carry Rhonda to a solid match imo.
> 
> Outside of that everything else looks pretty damn good. Usos vs profits gonna steal the show if Brock and Roman don't end up with a serious banger


No it's a bad card.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Could be worse








411MANIA | Nick Gage Plans To Invade Ric Flair’s Last Match Event Due To Lack Of GCW Involvement


As noted, Ric Flair's Last Match will take place on Sunday at the Municipal Auditorium in Nashville, and Nick Gage plans to invade the event.




411mania.com


----------



## yeahright2

troyag93 said:


> He was part time for only the last 3 months. I’m not throwing the title on Finn Balor to hear him cut shitty judgement day promos. Everyone would bitch about it the very next day.
> 
> I'm all for Reigns losing the title , but not for something worse.


Don´t worry about that. Balor will just drop the title the next day..


----------



## Rockymin

troyag93 said:


> He was part time for only the last 3 months. I’m not throwing the title on Finn Balor to hear him cut shitty judgement day promos. Everyone would bitch about it the very next day.
> 
> I'm all for Reigns losing the title , but not for something worse.


Personally, I'd like to see them bring back Strowman to beat him. I loved watching him kick Reigns' ass all over the arena in that storyline they had.


----------



## troyag93

Rockymin said:


> Personally, I'd like to see them bring back Strowman to beat him. I loved watching him kick Reigns' ass all over the arena in that storyline they had.


That was a great rivalry


----------



## Rockymin

Are they just going to talk and show recaps to what led up to these matches for an hour? I might as well go back to watching the nWo until 8pm.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

No pre show matches or segments then. Be back in 50 mins.


----------



## Oracle

Rockymin said:


> Are they just going to talk and show recaps to what led up to these matches for an hour? I might as well go back to watching the nWo until 8pm.


That's what they always do talk absolute rubbish for an hour the pre shows are pointless as fuck.


----------



## Rockymin

Oracle said:


> That's what they always do talk absolute rubbish for an hour the pre shows are pointless as fuck.


Yeah, I can see that. It's good to see the King there though. Why are they still letting Booker do any kind of commentary? He's horrible and doesn't know what he's talking about half the time.


----------



## Stellar

Most of the matches themselves could be good. Usos and Street Profits, Bianca vs. Becky... The issue is the build around the matches and how long some of these feuds have been going on.

Like Bianca vs. Becky actually started a year ago when Becky returned and this has been going on off and on since then. This will be at least the 4th singles match between the two in like 10 or 11 months, not counting what happened at last years Summer Slam as that wasn't really much of a match.

Roman vs. Brock has happened a lot and what makes the whole thing even more stale is that it feels like they have been feuding for years even when Lesnar isn't around and their matches are far between sometimes. Plus the fact that their WrestleMania match was "winner takes all" and yet here we are again...a rematch from all of the rematches. Its like having a HIAC match and then having another match months later.

WWE knows that they have struggled to get interest for this. That's why the bigger interest is the possibility of shenanigans happening or a return happening or a cash in happening or whatever else that could happen rather than most of the matches themselves.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Corbin should come out as the lone wolf tonight.


----------



## Dolorian

Rhea destroying the Mysterios


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Why is trash can Becky and Bianca opening the show? Not a good way to get people invested 🤢 Ronda and Liv being the co-main event is laughable too


----------



## DUSTY 74

Bianca getting that Hometown area POP


----------



## Dolorian

This kickoff panel has negative chemistry.


----------



## American_Nightmare

Rousey gotta be turning heel


----------



## XDarkholmeX

Reigns isn't even a fraction on how great Cena was


----------



## Paul12907

make sure those financial contributions are on the accounts Titus, dont want it coming back to bite you in a few years


----------



## D Z

t's time to play the game
Time to play the game! Hahaha
It's all about the game and how you play it.
All about control and if you can take it.
All about your debt and if you can pay it.
It's all about pain and who's gonna make it.
I am the game, you don't want to play me.
I am control, no way you can change me.
I am heavy debt, no way you can pay me.
I am the pain and I know you can't take me.
Look over your shoulder, ready to run.
Like a good little bitch, from a smokin gun.
I am the game and I make the rules.
So move on out here and die like a fool.
Try to figure out what my move's gonna be.
Come on over sucker, why don't you ask me?
Don't you forget that the price you can pay
Cause I am the game and I want to play
It's time to play the game, hahaha
Time to play the game!
It's all about the game and how you play it.
It's all about control and if you can take it.
It's all about your debt and if you can pay it.
It's all about pain and who's gonna make it.
I am the game, you don't want to play me.
I am control, there's no way you can change me.
I am your debt, and you know you can't pay me.
I am your pain and I know you can't take me.
Play the game
Your gonna be the same
Your gonna change your name
Your gonna die in flames
Hahaha
Time to play the game!
It's time to play the game
It's time to play the game
It's time to play the game
Time to play the game! Hahaha


----------



## RainmakerV2

Edge tonight. Yay


----------



## La Parka

Edge going to be on the toronto show, nice


----------



## AliFrazier100

Roman's title reign after WM 38 has been awful. He didn't wrestle at MITB. He missed the last Smackdown before Summer Slam. 

He needs to lose tonight.


----------



## Dolorian

Opening with Becky, good way to start the show. I am expecting her to lose here but it should be great match.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Match card order lineup for tonight 


Spoiler



Fightful Select has reported the possible order of the WWE SummerSlam 2022 matches. This would be what WWE would have "written" internally a few hours after the event:

RAW Women's Championship: Bianca Belair (c) vs. becky lynch
LoganPaul vs. The Miz
United States Championship: Bobby Lashley (c) vs. theory
The Mysterios vs. Judgment Day
Pat McAfee vs. Happy Corbin
WWE Undisputed Tag Team Championship: The Usos (c) vs. Street Profits
SmackDown Women's Championship: Liv Morgan (c) vs. Ronda Rousey
WWE Undisputed Universal Championship: Roman Reigns (c) vs. Brock Lesnar




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FrankieDs316

Here we go!!


----------



## FriedTofu

New voiceover guy don't have the oomph


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

I hope the becky match is fast terrible opening


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

I like the venue WWE is using tonight.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

LET'S GO


----------



## troyag93

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Match card order lineup for tonight
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Fightful Select has reported the possible order of the WWE SummerSlam 2022 matches. This would be what WWE would have "written" internally a few hours after the event:
> 
> RAW Women's Championship: Bianca Belair (c) vs. becky lynch
> LoganPaul vs. The Miz
> United States Championship: Bobby Lashley (c) vs. theory
> The Mysterios vs. Judgment Day
> Pat McAfee vs. Happy Corbin
> WWE Undisputed Tag Team Championship: The Usos (c) vs. Street Profits
> SmackDown Women's Championship: Liv Morgan (c) vs. Ronda Rousey
> WWE Undisputed Universal Championship: Roman Reigns (c) vs. Brock Lesnar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mysterios vs Judgement day right in the middle. Great timing for a piss break


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Wow that place is packed ! What a sight


----------



## RainmakerV2

Not opening with a video package. Nice start Hunter.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Is Becky powering the stadium with those solar panels on her head?


----------



## La Parka

Stadium looks incredible again


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

La Parka said:


> Stadium looks incredible again


Gotta give the WWE props I don't think AEW could draw a crowd like that, that's wild


----------



## Paul12907

When in 2 years you gone from main eventing mania to curtain jerking summerlam


----------



## FriedTofu

Best thing from Becky's heel run is the ridiculous outfits she gets to wear.


----------



## Dolorian

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Is Becky powering the stadium with those solar panels on her head?


Well, she _does_ bring the energy


----------



## Irish Jet

Becky looks like an 80’s rock star. The haters have no taste.


----------



## Cosmo77

no pyro? lame


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

FriedTofu said:


> Best thing from Becky's heel run is the ridiculous outfits she gets to wear.


I'd hate to see the wardrobe in the Rollins household


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

I hope Becky wins, Bianca is insufferable


----------



## Irish Jet

Had no idea Bianca was in her home state.

RIP my Irish princess.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Nothing like wrestling outside in a football stadium. Beautiful


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Easy win for Belair, get Becky to the back of the line.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Let's have a fun show tonight, everybody!

Let's go Bianca! Stadium looks cool


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Becky looks like an extra from Flash Gordon


----------



## keithf40

Stadium makes this even seem bigger

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## jds49ers

Becky is becoming useless with how much they have her lose.Between her and Seth they have to be the most famous couple that always loses lol.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Irish Jet said:


> Had no idea Bianca was in her home state.
> 
> RIP my Irish princess.


If it was her hometown, she was doomed


----------



## Whoanma

I’m here for Bork Laser. “Once in a lifetime.”


----------



## Dolorian

Becky working Bianca's arm for the Disarm-Her


----------



## Dolorian

Nice counter/spot.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

This match is actually solid


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Irish Jet said:


> Had no idea Bianca was in her home state.
> 
> RIP my Irish princess.


Don't hometown heroes usually lose in the WWE ?


----------



## Chan Hung

Becky hopefully takes this!


----------



## Whoanma

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Becky looks like an extra from Flash Gordon


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Corey 😂


----------



## Blonde

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Don't hometown heroes usually lose in the WWE ?


Vince is no longer here so hopefully they stop with that, it’s never made sense especially if it’s a babyface losing in their hometown.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

After seeing this packed out stadium for a non wrestlemania show I think we can safely stop trying to compare AEW to the WWE. This is wild


----------



## Dolorian

Nice sequence out of the ring there, good flow.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rockymin

Whoanma said:


>


One of my favorite songs and favorite movies of all time.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> After seeing this packed out stadium for a non wrestlemania show I think we can safely stop trying to compare AEW to the WWE. This is wild


It just goes to show that when WWE get it right, they really get it right.


----------



## FrankenTodd

I’m not familiar with Nashville and expected this to be at an indoor truck stop somewhere. 

Very nice set up, but I want some pyro.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FrankieDs316

Very nice stadium.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Whoanma said:


>


----------



## Serpico Jones

God damn the stadium is packed.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

great bump there becks


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

I got a question that's always bugged me, where do the announcers go in between matches? When they switch from RAW to SD


----------



## Stellar

The stadium really does help this premium event. Looks great.

KOD on the outside... ouch.


----------



## troyag93

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> I got a question that's always bugged me, where do the announcers go in between matches? When they switch from RAW to SD


Raw and smackdown matches.

Oh, probably in the back


----------



## Chan Hung

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> After seeing this packed out stadium for a non wrestlemania show I think we can safely stop trying to compare AEW to the WWE. This is wild


The colors tonight around the ring also are energetic. At times AEW with their black mostly theme can become a bit dull to look at.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> I got a question that's always bugged me, where do the announcers go in between matches? When they switch from RAW to SD


They hide under the ring and hang out with Hornswoggle.


----------



## A PG Attitude

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> It just goes to show that when WWE get it right, they really get it right.


What have they got right?


----------



## jds49ers

I can not get behind Belair with that hair. I want Brutus to come out with his sheers and chop it off. Stupidest thing ever.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> I got a question that's always bugged me, where do the announcers go in between matches? When they switch from RAW to SD


Under the ring with hornswoggle


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Pwinsider just reported 


Spoiler



Bayley is backstage




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blonde

Both their gears are shit today but damn if they aren’t tearing things up


----------



## Chan Hung

Fuck..come on Becky


----------



## Dolorian

Very nice false finish there.


----------



## Rockymin

I do love seeing Bianca get her braid yanked.


----------



## CovidFan

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> It just goes to show that when WWE get it right, they really get it right.


Or that WWE's an established brand and fans will show up for the experience of a big event regardless of the card. I'm not saying this one's good or bad, just pointing out the obvious.


----------



## Chan Hung

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Pwinsider just reported
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Bayley is backstage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really hope she shows up tonight. Bring Bayley back!!!! But have Becky win please


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

This match is actually amazing


----------



## La Parka

E S T


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

A PG Attitude said:


> What have they got right?


We're talking about the atmosphere of the show.


----------



## Serpico Jones

Wow.


----------



## Araragi

They've done better, but still a pretty good match with the right winner. EST push is here to stay; cry about it haters.


----------



## RainmakerV2

BelairwinsLOL


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

LET'S FUCKING GO!!!!!!


----------



## rich110991

Becky > Bianca


----------



## Oracle

Wrestlemania match was better I thought but it was still very good this one.


----------



## Chan Hung

Is it me or are they using wrestling moves that are a bit more acrobatic? DAMMMNN BIANCA WON FUCK NO


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

What a match !


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

FUCK YEAH BIANCA


----------



## Dolorian

Great match, they have excellent chemistry.


----------



## Rockymin

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Pwinsider just reported
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Bayley is backstage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


BOOOOOO!!!!!!!


----------



## ThirdMan

Tremendous finish to that match. Great work by both ladies.


----------



## jds49ers

I just dont get what they are doing with Becky. Seem to have no place for her but to lose over and over.


----------



## Chan Hung

That Bianca finisher was fucking good though. I'll give her that.


----------



## Blonde

That ending sequence was fantastic


----------



## Trophies

Great match. Wonder who dethrones Bianca


----------



## Charzhino

Awesome finish.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

FrankenTodd said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't know if you are are aware of the UK comedy Father Ted. He does a powerpoint to try and prove he is not racist towards Chinese.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

That 🤓 looking motherfucker losing his shit 

😂😂😂


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

A PG Attitude said:


> What have they got right?


AEW can't compare, they have ways to go. No way they would be able to pack out an NFL stadium.


----------



## Chan Hung

jds49ers said:


> I just dont get what they are doing with Becky. Seem to have no place for her but to lose over and over.


She's a jobber now. Her wanting to turn heel was an awful career move. She's basically a Corbin esque type


----------



## troyag93

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Pwinsider just reported
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Bayley is backstage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


She taking that title from liv


----------



## Blonde

@Dolorian I called it haha


----------



## Whoanma

Turn Becky, come on.


----------



## A PG Attitude

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> We're talking about the atmosphere of the show.


Congrats they filled a stadium for rematchamania


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Becky face turn ?


----------



## Chan Hung

I thought Bianca's shirt said PEPSI lol

Wow Becky shaked her hand? Welcome to the HHH era!


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Babyface turn for Becky coming up


----------



## Chan Hung

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Becky face turn ?


Hope so!!!


----------



## RainmakerV2

Oh boy


----------



## Dolorian

The start of Becky's face turn, let's go.


----------



## Blonde

YESSSSS NAYLEYTT


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Ding Dong


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Oh fuck she's here


----------



## Trophies

SHE'S BACK


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

BAILEY!!!!


----------



## Oracle

Interesting I thought Bayley was a lock for Smackdown


----------



## Chan Hung

BAYLEYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Dolorian

Rhhodes said:


> @Dolorian I called it haha


You did indeed, I am 100% satisfied with how everything went down here.


----------



## ThirdMan

Great. Bayley's finally back. Obviously she's gonna heel on Bianca here, after acting a bit face-like.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## Rockymin

And Becky is going to get a rematch at Clash at the Castle?


----------



## FrankieDs316

Bayley!!!!


----------



## jds49ers

Dont like the entrance they have, people cant see anything when someone comes out of the curtain.


----------



## Serpico Jones

I missed that big wonderful ass.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

LETS GO! SHES BACK!!!


----------



## Chan Hung

Bayley to DING DONG the fuck outta Bianca pleassssssssssse.


----------



## RainmakerV2

That ramp is hellaciously long lmao


----------



## keithf40

Loving those tits

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Blonde

OMG WHAT


----------



## Chan Hung

That is a long fucking walkway lol


----------



## Trophies

Bayley looking...bigger up top.


----------



## Irish Jet

Boo.


----------



## Dolorian

Bayley is back, nice!


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

DAKOTA KAI!!!


----------



## American_Nightmare

SmackDown needs Bayley more


----------



## RainmakerV2

Well you can definitely tell Hunters in charge now lmao


----------



## Oracle

HAHAHAH this is HHH


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

So Triple H is bringing back released talent? Kross please


----------



## troyag93

Who?


----------



## Chan Hung

DAKOTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAa


----------



## Stellar

Dakota Kai?!?! DAKOTA KAI!?!? WHAT THE EF??


----------



## wwetna1

ThirdMan said:


> Great. Bayley's finally back. Obviously she's gonna heel on Bianca here, after acting a bit face-like.


Full circle. She helped her find her place on Raw when she returned and now Bianca can help her post injury return


----------



## FrankenTodd

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Don't know if you are are aware of the UK comedy Father Ted. He does a powerpoint to try and prove he is not racist towards Chinese.


I’ve seen this on Brit box but never watched before. I’ll check it out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blonde

YES IOOOOO


----------



## La Parka

The fans are confused af lol


----------



## wwetna1

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> So Triple H is bringing back released talent? Kross please


Hit Row too since he loved them


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

Jesus christ this is embarrassing


----------



## Oracle

Bayley leading a band of NXT callups


----------



## RainmakerV2

Io Sky WTF GRAVES LMAO


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

THIS IS THE TRIPLE H FUCKING ERA


----------



## Nothing Finer

That hair dye job on Dakota is phenomenal


----------



## Chan Hung

FUCK YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Bailey forming a stable ?


----------



## Paul12907

fuck me trips works fast


----------



## Trophies

Lmao Hunter is like "SEND THEM ALL OUT DAMMIT!"


----------



## keithf40

Hhh is the best 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## A PG Attitude

I don't know why I'm watching this. Nothing they do does anything for me anymore.


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## wwetna1

io in the building


----------



## Chan Hung

OKAY THIS GIRL IS BETTER THAN ASUKA............ YESSSSSSSSSSSS IO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FriedTofu

Why are they doing this segment at Summerslam of all places lol


----------



## Dolorian

Io


----------



## ThirdMan

Bayley got herself a faction.

Glad Dakota's back, and FINALLY Io moves up.


----------



## La Parka

They gave Bianca like 20 mins, she coulda just left lmao


----------



## Chan Hung

HHH IS HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Rise

Casual wwe fans are like what the fuckwho the fuck lol


----------



## wwetna1

So in short they realize the main event of Raw is the women, the too act is Bianca on Raw, and she has a crop of help


----------



## FrankenTodd

Undertaker watching and seeing that long ass walk way











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RainmakerV2

Wait did they change her name to Io Sky? Graves has said it twice now.


----------



## troyag93




----------



## Piehound

HHH showing he got the book now..


----------



## Blonde

I guess a tag match at clash?


----------



## Dolorian

So who will help Bianca?


----------



## Araragi

VKM out to pasture; Hunter hooking Io Shirai up with that 7 figure main roster contract.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## Charzhino

Ive no clue who Dakato Kai or EiShira is


----------



## troyag93

Becky back to Face that’s cool


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

This is pretty epic, NGL


----------



## La Parka

RainmakerV2 said:


> Wait did they change her name to Io Sky? Graves has said it twice now.


Vince's last move before retiring.


----------



## Irish Jet

Why are Bayley and these random fans attacking Bianca?!?!!


----------



## Dolorian

Bring out Asuka


----------



## RainmakerV2

Now GIVE ME KROSS AND SCARLETT HUNTER YOU PUSSY


----------



## Oracle

Why would Bayley lead a bunch of jabronis from NXT.


----------



## FriedTofu

HHH love his faction based booking.


----------



## Chan Hung

I THOUGHT BECKY WAS GONNA HEEL BACK LOL


----------



## FrankieDs316

HHH worked his magic.


----------



## Irish Jet

EIRE FACE TURN!!!


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

So happy that Becky is face again, the heel turn was not needed


----------



## DRose1994

Are they calling her Io “sky”? I thought it was Shirai?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Becky still positioned ahead of Bianca by standing in the middle.


----------



## wwetna1

I still say somewhere Roderick Strong cried tears of joy he stuck around. He go get the whole UE push under HHh lol for staying loyal


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

This is actually something on summerslam for god's sake. Summerslam.


----------



## Chan Hung

Fucking great opener! Holy shit!!! And with a solid fucking heel female faction. GOOD SHIT PAL


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

The Trips Era >>>>


----------



## Whoanma

Io Sky? Sigh…whatever. At least she’s not Katana Chance.


----------



## ThirdMan

Dolorian said:


> Bring out Asuka


If it's the only way we'll get Asuka vs Io, I'll take it.


----------



## wwetna1

DRose1994 said:


> Are they calling her Io “sky”? I thought it was Shirai?


It’s Coreys nickname for her. her name didn’t change

It’s like Air Jordan


----------



## Chan Hung

Wow. That was fucking fantastic! Wonderful way to open up Summerslam. Thank you HHH!!


----------



## rich110991

Ok fair play to HHH. Love me some Bayley. Glad Becky has turned face. The Man!


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Chan Hung said:


> Hope so!!!


Looks that way, I'm happy. She is better suited as a face


----------



## Irish Jet

I love Bayley but I think it’s bizarre to return her as a heel. She would have been so over ffs.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Yes! Bayley has made her long awaited return!


----------



## Dolorian

That was a fantastic opening match and very good post-match segment.

Show is off to a great start.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Ok that was pretty cool


----------



## Trophies

Something to look forward to on RAW


----------



## ripcitydisciple

Why the fuck did they keep on saying Io Sky? Her tron literally said Io Shirai.


----------



## American_Nightmare

Did Lynch just turn babyface?


----------



## troyag93

Charzhino said:


> Ive no clue who Dakato Kai or EiShira is


Glad I’m not the only one. Everyone hyping this up and I have no clue who these girls are.


----------



## keithf40

We need more factions 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian

ThirdMan said:


> If it's the only way we'll get Asuka vs Io, I'll take it.


No doubt they do a tag match on RAW. It is either her or Alexa joining Becky/Bianca.


----------



## Dolorian

American_Nightmare said:


> Did Lynch just turn babyface?


----------



## wwetna1

DRose1994 said:


> Are they calling her Io “sky”? I thought it was Shirai?


Her titantron called ShiraI. Corey said sky but then again her moniker is queen of the sky so I took it as a nickname like Air Jordan


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

If Kai is with Bayley then Raquel may join.


----------



## rich110991

Let’s see if HHH can turn the rest of this shit card into something special.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Kross is gonna stop Theorys cash in


Eat my balls fuckers


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Oh God......I can actually see Gargano returning tonight.


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker




----------



## PhenomenalOne11

RainmakerV2 said:


> Kross is gonna stop Theorys cash in
> 
> 
> Eat my balls fuckers


FALL AND FUCKING PRAY


----------



## Stellar

Would make most sense for Asuka to join Becky and Bianca. Probably where they are heading.


----------



## Piehound

Rhhodes said:


> I guess a tag match at clash?


----------



## wwetna1

American_Nightmare said:


> Did Lynch just turn babyface?


And that was the point of this all. She is going to go red hot as a face especially by helping Raws most over face in Bianca (with Cody out). Then she is going to meet red hot heel Rousey down the line. They go make good money off one another


----------



## ThirdMan

Dolorian said:


> No doubt they do a tag match on RAW. It is either her or Alexa joining Becky/Bianca.


I'll bet Becky pulls for Asuka, with Triple H.


----------



## Rankles75

Get the title off Bianca and on to Bayley ASAP.


----------



## latinoheat4life2

Great start to SS, let’s keep it going


----------



## Rockymin

troyag93 said:


> Glad I’m not the only one. Everyone hyping this up and I have no clue who these girls are.


Yeah, me neither.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Kinda cool that Becky is positioned as the top female babyface even without the title.


----------



## Irish Jet

They’re really pushing Paul as a babyface in this package lmao. It must actually be in his contract.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Oh God......I can actually see Gargano returning tonight.


Undisputed Era poached back


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Oh my god what is Ciampa wearing


----------



## RainmakerV2

Sweet Lord Maryse


----------



## troyag93

Logan as to have somebody to come out to help right?


----------



## Trophies

Ciampa as a lackey just seems wrong.


----------



## Rockymin

Maryse!


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

I think Jake Paul helps Logan


----------



## latinoheat4life2

chiampa looks fruity ridiculous


----------



## D Z

We don't need no education
We don't need no thought control
No dark sarcasm in the classroom
Teacher, leave them kids alone
Hey, teacher, leave them kids alone
All in all it's just another brick in the wall
All in all you're just another brick in the wall
We don't need no education
We don't need no thought control
No dark sarcasm in the classroom
Teachers, leave them kids alone
Hey, teachers, leave those kids alone
All in all you're just another brick in the wall
All in all you're just another brick in the wall
Wrong, do it again
If you don't eat yer meat, you can't have any pudding
How can you have any pudding if you don't eat yer meat?
You! Yes, you behind the bikesheds, stand still laddy!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Trophies said:


> Ciampa as a lackey just seems wrong.


Nothing in common with Miz


----------



## Serpico Jones

Maryse…Jesus Christ.


----------



## Supah Sheg

And this is what I feared. HHH bringing in his faceless NXT nobodies expecting the casuals to give a shit. Nobody in the crowd knew who they were and they didn’t care. If Becky hadn’t turned face, the whole segment would’ve gotten crickets.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Bro Maryse is in a thong do your fucking job cameramen Jesus


----------



## ThirdMan

Rankles75 said:


> Get the title off Bianca and on to Bayley ASAP.


Nah, Bayley doesn't need a title, and already had a ridiculously long SD title reign. Rhea's the best choice to eventually dethrone Bianca. Io should get some play as well, once she's developed more main-roster crowd-support.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Lets go Logan!


----------



## Whoanma

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Oh God......I can actually see Gargano returning tonight.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

ThirdMan said:


> Nah, Bayley doesn't need a title, and already had a ridiculously long SD title reign. Rhea's the best choice to eventually dethrone Bianca. Io should get some play as well, once she's developed more main-roster crowd-support.


Rhea is terrible LOL


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Whoanma said:


>


Yuck, he's boring


----------



## wwetna1

Got to admit the 1 of 1 trading card is a nice touch


----------



## Dolorian

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Rhea is terrible LOL


There is no possible universe in which that statement is true.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Why is Ciampa in Zack Ryder's gear?


----------



## FrankenTodd

I hope I’m wrong but please don’t let one of these Nashville drunks hop the side line as the wrestlers walk out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Do we think Miz turns on Ciampa and Gargano comes in for the save? Please no....


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

troyag93 said:


> Glad I’m not the only one. Everyone hyping this up and I have no clue who these girls are.


Y'all have never watches pre NXT 2.0 haven't y'all?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I'm so overwhelmed with emotion right now 😭

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553539437962862593*


----------



## troyag93

thatonewwefanguy said:


> Y'all have never watches pre NXT 2.0 haven't y'all?


No that was a geek show


----------



## Stellar

Maybe Gargano will show up during this match to rescue Ciampa from this nonsense.


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553533327868657665

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553534529582911492

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553535970011746304

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553536523307548672

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553537178147364864


----------



## holy

My prediction for Lesnar vs Roman tonight:

It will be a 15 minute match, where Lesnar will put in a good enough effort while not wanting to put on a classic, because he puts 100% effort for himself but only 50% effort for WWE. It will be an average match.

Lesnar will hit a bunch of suplexes. Roman will hit a bunch of superman punches and spears, including spearing Lesnar through the barricade as usual.

Some interference by Theory (who won't cash in MITB). Maybe interference by Usos and Mcyintyre. Someone costs Lesnar the match (maybe Mcyintyre accidentally does).

Reigns will beat Brock to set up the extremely predictable Reigns vs Mcyintyre UK PPV match that Roman will also win (hometown guy always loses).


----------



## Jersey

Limitless said:


> Would make most sense for Asuka to join Becky and Bianca. Probably where they are heading.


Or Bliss since she wants a title shot.


----------



## Dolorian

The Legit Lioness said:


> *I'm so overwhelmed with emotion right now 😭
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553539437962862593*


----------



## Olga of the Birch Forest

Hopefully Miz is moved on in the Levesque era


----------



## Jersey

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> I think Jake Paul helps Logan


Don’t make me turn it off😆🤣😂


----------



## RainmakerV2

Paul is an athletic freak


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Whoanma said:


>


Bring back InDex


----------



## ThirdMan

At least they had the good sense to put this match in the 2 spot.

Though I will admit that Logan Paul is performing well here, thus far. He may somehow find a way to get the crowd on his side, to some degree.


----------



## wwetna1

ThirdMan said:


> Nah, Bayley doesn't need a title, and already had a ridiculously long SD title reign. Rhea's the best choice to eventually dethrone Bianca. Io should get some play as well, once she's developed more main-roster crowd-support.


Rhea is not over. It’s silly to say Bayley had enough a run. Rhea was Uk champ, nxt champ, had Charlotte pick her at mania over the other women’s titles, women’s champ, and tag champ. She got a tag run because cross was not over and she was. She got put over and pushed hard her whole career but she doesn’t connect. People say look at this Amazon because of her look but she doesn’t have the power to pull any shit off Beth or Chyna could, let alone Bianca who ripped her PC classes. She doesn’t have a good look. She can’t cut a promo. She’s a good hand, but come on.

Bayley is worlds better than her and a better choice to get her come the Saudi show because they need a big match there


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

That's a good start.


Braden"GOAT"Walker said:


>


They said they only sold 40k for it and it seats just under 70k for football games so this shouldn't come as a shock.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Dolorian said:


> There is no possible universe in which that statement is true.


I've never liked her


----------



## Irish Jet

I would pay an embarrassing amount of money for Maryse to sit on me.


----------



## Rockymin

Jersey said:


> Or Bliss since she wants a title shot.


Maybe we'll get a clue on RAW on Monday.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

MonkasaurusRex said:


> That's a good start.
> 
> They said they only sold 40k for it and it seats just under 70k for football games


40k for a wrestling show in a stadium is impressive 🤡🤡🤡


----------



## wwetna1

ThirdMan said:


> At least they had the good sense to put this match in the 2 spot.
> 
> Though I will admit that Logan Paul is performing well here, thus far. He may somehow find a way to get the crowd on his side, to some degree.


I will say if there is ever a ringing endorsement for miz to have a job for life, it’s the fact they have already said he worked with Paul and Bunny at the PC both years, and they both came out looking like a million bucks. He’s a fine guy to teach actual performers and athletes how to work matches


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

I see Killer Kross posted on Instagram from Nashville with the caption "Tick. Tock"

PLEEEEEAAASSSSSSEEEEEE


----------



## troyag93

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> I've never liked her


You wanted to push Aliyah last night. Lol


----------



## Alright_Mate

Bit late to the party but...

Bayley and her wonderful body is back 
Io Shirai finally called up to the main roster 
HHH knowing how talented Dakota Kai is 

Inject that start of Summerslam into my veins


----------



## dcruz

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> I see Killer Kross posted on Instagram from Nashville with the caption "Tick. Tock"
> 
> PLEEEEEAAASSSSSSEEEEEE


It's cuz he has a match tomorrow on Ric Flair's final thing event


----------



## Jersey

RainmakerV2 said:


> Paul is an athletic freak


John Morrison 2.0


Rockymin said:


> Maybe we'll get a clue on RAW on Monday.


Perhaps


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*REST IN PISS to the Smackdown Women's Division lol 😂















*


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

Why are they having a heel vs heel match?


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

RainmakerV2 said:


> Paul is an athletic freak


Paul is impressive, unsure how anyone could dislike him


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553542181180284928

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> Why are they having a heel vs heel match?


Paul is face 🤡🤡🤡


----------



## wwetna1

Dolorian said:


> There is no possible universe in which that statement is true.


Terrible? no

Clearly inferior to the other talent on her show? Hell yeah with Bianca, Becky, Alexa, Asuka, and Bayley .. Hell Io too … she was inferior to Liv even which is why Liv got the push, she got over with the fans when rhea didn’t

Put her on SD and she leapfrogs the talent tbh


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> 40k for a wrestling show in a stadium is impressive 🤡🤡🤡


All things considered it's not terrible.


----------



## FrankieDs316

Logan is so fricking good!


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Paul is gonna be a major star in the WWE. Man has put in the work and dedication


----------



## Dolorian

Paul will sink as a babyface, he is just not a good fit for that alignment.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

FrankieDs316 said:


> Logan is so fricking good!


He definitely is, dude is gonna be a major star in this company


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

When she knows your role on the main roster before you


----------



## Stellar

Killer Kross really did post on Instagram from Nashville...what the heck....


----------



## wwetna1

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> Why are they having a heel vs heel match?


It was said back at mania that according to melter Vince had promised Paul a match as a face which is why he had Miz drop him. Promise kept. That said I would easily take Paul over most the roster as a heel, especially his douche brother


----------



## RainmakerV2

dcruz said:


> It's cuz he has a match tomorrow on Ric Flair's final thing event


Yeah but the picture is of his old NXT character, and his story has been a bunch of NXT stuff and even a picture of the gladiator strap gimmick..


He's definitely leaning into it if Hunter hasn't already called him back


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

This Logan Paul is pretty good. This being his second match he's clearly a guy that gets it. Not sure he should be a babyface but it's easy to correct in the future.


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553537575364739088

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553537884359106561

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553538361163501571

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553538888978808832

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553539437962862593*❤❤❤❤*


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

The way Paul wrestles, you would think he's been doing this for years. The man puts half of the roster to shame


----------



## Christopher Near

I'm still shook dakota kai returning io and bayley


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Limitless said:


> Killer Kross really did post on Instagram from Nashville...what the heck....


Maybe invading Flair's last match with Nick Gage


----------



## Irish Jet

He’s wasted as a babyface but my god Paul has talent. 

That wrestling background seems to be as effective in WWE as it is in MMA.


----------



## DRose1994

Paul is natural and wondrously athletic.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

AJ !!!!


----------



## ThirdMan

wwetna1 said:


> Rhea is not over. It’s silly to say Bayley had enough a run. Rhea was Uk champ, nxt champ, had Charlotte pick her at mania over the other women’s titles, women’s champ, and tag champ. She got a tag run because cross was not over and she was. She got put over and pushed hard her whole career but she doesn’t connect. People say look at this Amazon because of her look but she doesn’t have the power to pull any shit off Beth or Chyna could, let alone Bianca who ripped her PC classes. She doesn’t have a good look. She can’t cut a promo. She’s a good hand, but come on.
> 
> Bayley is worlds better than her and a better choice to get her come the Saudi show because they need a big match there


Yes, I get that you don't like Rhea, which is fine.

And I love Bayley, BTW. But much like the other 4HW, none of them need to be carrying titles these days. They are all firmly-established stars. It doesn't have to be Rhea, but it doesn't NEED to be Bayley. Bayley's job right now should be to help get the other female wrestlers in her new faction over with the main-roster crowds. 

Anyways, that's all I'm gonna discuss this with you today, because I want to focus my attention on the show. If you want to write some more essays criticizing Rhea, go nuts. She's not really one of my absolute favourite female wrestlers anyways.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553537578732756993
Wow.


----------



## Rockymin

AJ!!!


----------



## wwetna1

Ciampa playing bodyguard but not working a bunch of matches makes sense when he said the schedule worried him too. They found a middle ground cop out


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

AJ!!!!


----------



## RainmakerV2

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553542181180284928
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Pleaseeeeeeeeeee give me Kross and Scarlett my God please


----------



## Trophies

STYLES OUTTA NOWHERE


----------



## Oracle

HHH blowing his load early


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

This show is so good! I love you HHH


----------



## wwetna1

The Boy Wonder said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553537578732756993
> Wow.


That was sweet. But she put a lil umph on the KOD with the jump landing


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

PHENOMENAL FOREARM


----------



## FriedTofu

AJ style helping out Logan Paul is such desperate booking to make Paul a babyface.

Are we getting surprise returns/appearances every match?


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Oracle said:


> HHH blowing his load early


I freaking love HHH and pairing Paul with AJ is the right move


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

If one more person interferes, Kane has been hired for creative


----------



## Irish Jet

God damn this guy is better than most pros. Puts half the AEW roster to shame.


----------



## Araragi

A blessed image.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

RainmakerV2 said:


> Pleaseeeeeeeeeee give me Kross and Scarlett my God please


If it isn't Kross I'll gladly take Bray or Edge.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

FriedTofu said:


> AJ style helping out Logan Paul is such desperate booking to make Paul a babyface.
> 
> Are we getting surprise returns/appearances every match?


Nah it's not desperate that's a very smart way to get Paul over stop the 🧢


----------



## dcruz

RainmakerV2 said:


> Yeah but the picture is of his old NXT character, and his story has been a bunch of NXT stuff and even a picture of the gladiator strap gimmick..
> 
> 
> He's definitely leaning into it if Hunter hasn't already called him back


He's just reposting fans' stories that tagged him as he's always done
Not saying it's impossible he's brought back obviously (I find that's actually likely to happen eventually) but I think tonight might be reaching unless HHH is VERY desperate to make a statement


----------



## wwetna1

Logan Paul is Shane McMahon, earning his stripes 

Pat is King ready to come out the booth to kick ass


----------



## La Parka

FROG SPLASH


----------



## Hephaesteus

Did they just protect bianca so hard that they didnt even let her get a proper beatdown at summerslam? We're supposed to be omfg io when IO's basically gonna be a stooge? Not impressed


----------



## RainmakerV2

Logan Paul is an animal lol holy shit


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

HOLY FUCK


----------



## troyag93

Paul is a fucking star!


----------



## Trophies

Impressive from Paul.


----------



## wwetna1

FriedTofu said:


> AJ style helping out Logan Paul is such desperate booking to make Paul a babyface.
> 
> Are we getting surprise returns/appearances every match?


Not really when you remember Ciampa and Maryse have fucked over AJ recently


----------



## DRose1994

Logan Paul is the fucking man, idc


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Logan Paul making Shane proud 😱😱😱😱


----------



## Dolorian

Flashbacks of Rollins in 2015 Rumble.


----------



## Irish Jet

He’s won me over. 



> >> HBK


Have him beat Roman.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Keep Mayrse on the ring please


----------



## La Parka

Maryse looks better than ever before.

my god.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

RainmakerV2 said:


> Logan Paul is an animal lol holy shit


This is crazy


----------



## wwetna1

Hephaesteus said:


> Did they just protect bianca so hard that they didnt even let her get a proper beatdown at summerslam? We're supposed to be omfg io when IO's basically gonna be a stooge? Not impressed


No they face turned Becky and doubled down on it that hard


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

LOGAN!!!


----------



## Trophies

Maryse's butt cheeks.


----------



## Irish Jet

He literally won over the entire crowd.

Special talent. Holy shit.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Logan pulling a Bucks Of Youth and using everyone's moves


----------



## Nothing Finer

Thoroughly enjoyed that.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

LETS GO LOGAN! What a match, I love you HHH


----------



## Stellar

Shane involved in putting this match together confirmed after that table spot. lol In all seriousness respect to Miz for taking his own finisher.


----------



## RainmakerV2

dcruz said:


> He's just reposting fans' stories that tagged him as he's always done
> Not saying it's impossible he's brought back obviously (I think that's actually likely to happen eventually) but I think tonight might be reaching unless HHH is VERY desperate to make a statement



I mean if he brought Dakota Kai back this quick and threw her on here I don't think Kross is that much of a stretch


----------



## rich110991

He hit a good frog splash and people going on like he’s Kurt Angle


----------



## MIZizAwesome

Lol to the haters that said this match would suck. This is why you should just shut up. Awesome match even with Miz losing


----------



## Chan Hung

That frog splash was awesome that Paul did. How embarrassing Paul beat Miz with his own move lol


----------



## keithf40

Was there a match? I couldn't stop looking at maryses jugs. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Irish Jet

He put some professionals to shame.


----------



## Oracle

First hour has been a blast


----------



## Dolorian

Fun match, Paul is quite good and has the tools. We'll see how he progresses over time.


----------



## wwetna1

Limitless said:


> Shane involved in putting this match together confirmed after that table spot. lol In all seriousness respect to Miz for taking his own finisher.


Shane saying damn it I say drop an elbow lol


----------



## Hephaesteus

logan paul is basically wardlow, lets see what he can do when miz aint carrying his ass


----------



## Nothing Finer

Were those HHH tributes?


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

rich110991 said:


> He hit a good frog splash and people going on like he’s Kurt Angle


Just sit back and fucking enjoy things man, don't always have to be a critic.


----------



## Rise

I like Paul, he needs new music though.


----------



## DRose1994

In all seriousness, they’re mentioning AJ “training” Logan, but before they even kayfabe mentioned it, I was going to say he reminds me of AJ/omega/Osperay.


----------



## ThirdMan

That was MUCH better than it had any right to be.

Paul got genuine cheers from the crowd. Don't know if that will continue with weekly show appearances, but I'll give him credit for putting in the work.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

Paul is gonna be bald by 2024


----------



## La Parka

rich110991 said:


> He hit a good frog splash and people going on like he’s Kurt Angle


DONT LIKE? DONT WATCH PLAYA


----------



## Whoanma

Bork!!


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Wow that was seriously impressive by Logan Paul


----------



## Chan Hung

Gotta give Logan credit, he takes this at least serious and doesn't make wrestling a mockery .


----------



## rich110991

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Just sit back and fucking enjoy things man, don't always have to be a critic.


1. I was joking
2. Check my last post when I praised everything


----------



## KingofKings1524

Pay that motherfucker. He needs to be full time. I have friends over here that don’t normally watch cheering their asses off.


----------



## wwetna1

That’s what we need right there. Those great vignette chronicles of Brock. They lacked these because they just expect you to know who Brock and Roman are. But when HHH came up they ran these all the time to remind you of who Rock, HHH, Michaels, Austin were before big contests or title chases


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

rich110991 said:


> 1. I was joking
> 2. Check my last post when I praised everything


My bad brother didn't see that


----------



## wwetna1

KingofKings1524 said:


> Pay that motherfucker. He needs to be full time. I have friends over here that don’t normally watch cheering their asses off.


He does have a contract. They had sense to do that.


----------



## RainmakerV2

MAXIMUM MALE MODELS


----------



## Chan Hung

Show is off to a fucking awesome start.


----------



## -XERO-

*MARYSE*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553541148165160961
*AJ*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553544352676384768
*WHATEVER (lol)

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553544833637253120*


----------



## Trophies

I don't know why I feel a swerve coming in the Lesnar/Reigns match.


----------



## Stellar

I didn't doubt that this would be a good match. Just felt like Logans best as a heel. Logan clearly puts the work in for this and has shown the talent.


----------



## Jersey

Hell yeah!!!


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

I can see why they picked Sofia Cromwell to be Maxxine Dupri, she fits the gimmick perfectly.


----------



## La Parka

That would be a more effective promo if they used their third member.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

He has a drink problem


----------



## RainmakerV2

Is this like an intermission lol, this show is gonna go til 1 am at this rate


----------



## wwetna1

Sadly this is coming off decently just because those two are embracing it and happy to be on tv


----------



## keithf40

Yes max is back. Hhh saying fuck you Vince. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## DRose1994

That was the most I’ve ever been entertained by Mace or Mansoor.


----------



## troyag93

KingofKings1524 said:


> Pay that motherfucker. He needs to be full time. I have friends over here that don’t normally watch cheering their asses off.


He makes a shit ton of money doing other things


----------



## FriedTofu

Maximum male models are hydrohomies


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

KingofKings1524 said:


> Pay that motherfucker. He needs to be full time. I have friends over here that don’t normally watch cheering their asses off.


That's a great sign, Logan is gonna be a star. Pay that man


----------



## Jnewt

Why do I feel the need to clear my browser history after that MMM promo?


----------



## Stellar

Well that was unexpected. Remember when the rumors were that Max Dupri was pulled from MMM? Now hes doing commercials with the group for bottled water. lol


----------



## wwetna1

RainmakerV2 said:


> Is this like an intermission lol, this show is gonna go til 1 am at this rate


I will be okay with it. If you think about it this is HHH, Stephanie, and Nicks first impression without Vince. You only get one chance to make a first impression. All the Raw/SD were already leading to SD before Vince left, so all they can start to work with as a canvas is SummerSlam


----------



## KingofKings1524

wwetna1 said:


> He does have a contract. They had sense to do that.


I thought he was only signed for the big events? I’m talking full time. But he probably doesn’t have the time to do it.


----------



## Jersey

Frog splash wasn’t bad.


----------



## wwetna1

Limitless said:


> Well that was unexpected. Remember when the rumors were that Max Dupri was pulled from MMM? Now hes doing commercials with the group for bottled water. lol


He probably thought it over. It’s not a good look if you have problems in Impact, NWA, and WWE and get let go form everywhere you’ve been


----------



## Blonde

This PPV is WM38 Night 1 levels of good so far.


----------



## RainmakerV2

dcruz said:


> He's just reposting fans' stories that tagged him as he's always done
> Not saying it's impossible he's brought back obviously (I find that's actually likely to happen eventually) but I think tonight might be reaching unless HHH is VERY desperate to make a statement



Right lol I know I've followed him his whole career, but he just chose to post stuff of his old character in Nashville on Summerslam night lol, he's definitely leaning into it, he's a very smart guy.


----------



## dcruz

RainmakerV2 said:


> I mean if he brought Dakota Kai back this quick and threw her on here I don't think Kross is that much of a stretch


Yea but it'd be _quite_ something if he already appeared on Summerslam tonight and was still allowed to fulfill his upcoming indie bookings (I guess they could just announce he had to pull out of the August dates but canceling a show that's happening tomorrow cuz WWE suddenly resigned him would be weird)... but nothing's impossible lol


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

DRose1994 said:


> That was the most I’ve ever been entertained by Mace or Mansoor.


----------



## Teemu™

I only joined in in the middle of the Miz vs. Logan Paul match. Logan Paul is more of a wrestling superstar than anyone in AEW.


----------



## Trophies

Still lmao when Reigns throws Dominic outta the ring like that


----------



## Rockysays

Does anyone else hate these 3D graphics thing?


----------



## wwetna1

KingofKings1524 said:


> I thought he was only signed for the big events? I’m talking full time. But he probably doesn’t have the time to do it.


Oh yeah I don’t think it’s full time. It’s big events and some tv. Still it’s a good start. I say use him like you used Shane when he was active for stretches


----------



## Rise

I like that champs are coming out last, as it should be.


----------



## RainmakerV2

dcruz said:


> Yea but it'd be _quite_ something if he already appeared on Summerslam tonight and was still allowed to fulfill his upcoming indie bookings (I guess they could just announce he had to pull out of the August dates but canceling a show that's happening tomorrow cuz WWE suddenly resigned him would be weird)... but nothing's impossible lol


Jarrett is working the show tomorrow. Hunter adores ric and wouldn't pull Kross from his show lol


----------



## wwetna1

Trophies said:


> Still lmao when Reigns throws Dominic outta the ring like that


😂😂 I think that or Seth kicking his ass defined him lol


----------



## Jersey

The Legit Lioness said:


> *I'm so overwhelmed with emotion right now 😭
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553539437962862593*


Bayley returned looking like cookies and cream candy bar, damn she looks great.


----------



## troyag93

RainmakerV2 said:


> Is this like an intermission lol, this show is gonna go til 1 am at this rate


2 matches only one hour. Still have 6 more matches. Still have another 3 hours


----------



## rich110991

Teemu™ said:


> I only joined in in the middle of the Miz vs. Logan Paul match. Logan Paul is more of a wrestling superstar than anyone in AEW.


I could literally name the majority of the AEW roster and disagree with you but whatever - each to their own. I’ll just say Wardlow.


----------



## Charzhino

Theory's entrance music is growing o me fast


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

A TOWN DOWN


----------



## Teemu™

Hell yeah, Theory.


----------



## Chan Hung

Theory...The Hits Just keep on Coming!!


----------



## toontownman

Mad props for Paul. If the turned him heel and had him run for the title I wouldn't even be mad. He looks every inch a star. Was a little clunky at times but to be expected and will get better with experience. Great stuff from him and Miz.


----------



## wwetna1

I kinda wish HHH would just pay impact for JJ My World theme lol.


And Theory should try to cash in tonight and get his head bashed in by the USO’s, Drew, Lashley, Roman, and Brock.


----------



## Chan Hung

Gotta say that there is definitely a new, optimistic, energetic feel behind the HHH creative push. 

As for Paul, i think he did solid as a face.


----------



## Trophies

Long ass entrance for Theory.


----------



## Rockymin

Jersey said:


> Bayley returned looking like cookies and cream candy bar, damn she looks great.


I wish Alexa had been given a big return like that.


----------



## Chan Hung

wwetna1 said:


> I kinda wish HHH would just pay impact for JJ My World theme lol.
> 
> 
> And Theory should try to cash in tonight and get his head bashed in by the USO’s, Drew, Lashley, Roman, and Brock.


Yep. I want more modern Slapnuts ..the one who will fight Flair tomorrow...not the old Jeff Jarrett from WWF lol


----------



## Trophies

Epic entrance for the almighty.


----------



## rich110991

Lashley - all style no substance. Let’s go Theory!


----------



## Jersey

Teemu™ said:


> I only joined in in the middle of the Miz vs. Logan Paul match. *Logan Paul is more of a wrestling superstar than anyone in AEW.*


Don’t say that too loud those Philip fans would come after you😆🤣😂😅


----------



## dcruz

RainmakerV2 said:


> Jarrett is working the show tomorrow. Hunter adores ric and wouldn't pull Kross from his show lol


I guess we have to wait and see lol I appreciate your enthusiasm but I just don't want to get my hopes up


----------



## wwetna1

The one thing I hope HHH doesn’t fuck up which Vince has gotten right is Lashley 

I would be cool with MVP, Shelton, and a face Hurt Business though


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Gargano has been in training, just in case


----------



## The Boy Wonder

No MVP and Lashley is doing just fine. He's over with younger fans. Can they please give him some merch?


----------



## Jersey

Rockymin said:


> I wish Alexa had been given a big return like that.


Her birthday coming soon so she might become champ.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

wwetna1 said:


> The one thing I hope HHH doesn’t fuck up which Vince has gotten right is Lashley
> 
> I would be cool with MVP, Shelton, and a face Hurt Business though


Love the subtle exclusion of Cedric.

Nice.


----------



## Paul12907

Good Heel Shit Pal


----------



## RainmakerV2

dcruz said:


> I guess we have to wait and see lol I appreciate your enthusiasm but I just don't want to get my hopes up



In my dreams he interrupts Edges return lol.


----------



## Oracle

Give Theory all the gold. 

DO IT HHH


----------



## wwetna1

Chan Hung said:


> Yep. I want more modern Slapnuts ..the one who will fight Flair tomorrow...not the old Jeff Jarrett from WWF lol


I want full on crazy, ref bump, guitar shot, crazy ass turn TNA JJ. I personally think he would be a good semi authority figure for wwe. With HHH not wrestiling he could jump in and do a match here or there and be a weekly heel to balance Adam


----------



## Charzhino

Camerwork is bad as ever urghgg


----------



## Teemu™

rich110991 said:


> Lashley - all style no substance. Let’s go Theory!


You mean Wardlow? Lashley is actually good.


----------



## King Gimp

Charzhino said:


> Camerwork is bad as ever urghgg


Triple H is biding his time.


----------



## wwetna1

Oracle said:


> Give Theory all the gold.
> 
> DO IT HHH


I wouldn’t put him over Lashley but I would let him beat Lashley ass with the case to look serious.


----------



## Rise

I just noticed the fat ring posts are gone


----------



## Hephaesteus

lashleys an idiot. why wouldnt he take the easy win?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

There will come a day where Theory has a long World Title run. He's gonna be one of the top faces of the company going forward.


----------



## rich110991

Teemu™ said:


> You mean Wardlow? Lashley is actually good.


Bland as fuck. Put them both in the ring and the crowd will cheer Wardlow.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Rise said:


> I just noticed the fat ring posts are gone


Probably means the ring is getting destroyed.


----------



## Chan Hung

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Gargano has been in training, just in case


Gargano vs Omos


----------



## wwetna1

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Love the subtle exclusion of Cedric.
> 
> Nice.


He’s just there for me. I rather he go back to NXT and start over like Crews. He wasn’t ready for his call up when he got it, just got it because of the cw


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Rise said:


> I just noticed the fat ring posts are gone


Good


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

rich110991 said:


> Bland as fuck. Put them both in the ring and the crowd will cheer Wardlow.


Oh come on you don't actually think that do you


----------



## Chan Hung

If Lashley wins i feel Theory will cash in and win. Theory would be booked like a geek if he lost to Lashley and then lost the cash in too haha


----------



## Dr. Jones

I watch WWE maybe 5 times a year. I don’t know how anyone can watch this shit consistently with the fucking camera cuts. It completely ruins the experience for no fucking reason. It enhances absolutely nothing


----------



## RainmakerV2

Theory gets mini squashed..signals successful cash in usually


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Theory should've won.


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553546904121888769

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553546497223950336


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Charzhino said:


> Camerwork is bad as ever urghgg


In fairness, no one know who is in charge in the production truck


----------



## Oracle

Why do they keep PUNKING my boy out


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

EASY WIN FOR THE ALMIGHTY


----------



## troyag93

Damn didn’t get any time


----------



## troyag93

Oracle said:


> Why do they keep PUNKING my boy out


Because he as the briefcase


----------



## Chan Hung

Wait so Theory to cash in later? LOL


----------



## ThirdMan

Oracle said:


> Why do they keep PUNKING my boy out


They LOVE doing that to the men's MitB winner, especially if they're a heel, for some reason.


----------



## Rockymin

I miss Howard Finkel


----------



## rich110991

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Oh come on you don't actually think that do you


100%


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

The right man went over


----------



## Irish Jet

That made Theory look way too much like a bitch ffs


----------



## FriedTofu

I need a Theory vs Montez match to see how high each of them jump to sell moves for each other.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

That was a good time waster type match. Next.


----------



## Dolorian

The main event will be shenanigans galore.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Showstopper said:


> Theory should've won.


Nah


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

rich110991 said:


> 100%


Maybe at an AEW show, anywhere else Lashley gets cheered heavily over him.


----------



## troyag93

Chan Hung said:


> If Lashley wins i feel Theory will cash in and win. Theory would be booked like a geek if he lost to Lashley and then lost the cash in too haha


He won’t cash in tonight. He’ll try but something will happen


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Remember, Orton destroyed Seth, the night he cashed in.


----------



## Teemu™

rich110991 said:


> Bland as fuck. Put them both in the ring and the crowd will cheer Wardlow.


Yea, AEW fans would surely pick Wardlow over Lashley, and we all know the real reason why.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Nah


I'm convinced.


----------



## rich110991

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Maybe at an AEW show, anywhere else Lashley gets cheered heavily over him.


Not a chance


----------



## RainmakerV2

QUEEN RHEA


----------



## wwetna1

Chan Hung said:


> Wait so Theory to cash in later? LOL


He tapped quick I think to sell the possible cash in. He’s just in a scenario where short of running through the crowd, I’m not seeing how it’s possible The USO’s don’t kick his fucking head off for that bs he’s pulled with them. Then after that how Drew doesn’t knock his head off. Then we get to even tired, how the fuck does Roman or Brock take a pin from him?


----------



## BlissLynch

Irish Jet said:


> That made Theory look way too much like a bitch ffs


Maybe because he is.


----------



## rich110991

Teemu™ said:


> Yea, AEW fans would surely pick Wardlow over Lashley, and we all know the real reason why.


Wrestling fans you mean.

you clearly have a massive problem with AEW, it screams of insecurity


----------



## wwetna1

These Biography specials have been good. The Bella’s were excellent last week. I expect the same for Kurt


----------



## troyag93

Piss Break!


----------



## FriedTofu

Holy shit that 3D graphic for judgement day is sick


----------



## American_Nightmare

Mania usually goes on sale in November


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

rich110991 said:


> Not a chance


If they did it anywhere else nobody would know who he was. You severely overestimate Wardlow's mainstream popularity.


----------



## Dolorian

Rhea!


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

The judgment day suck


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Team Bondage


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

IF YOU BELIEVE YOURS IS THE ONLY WAY


----------



## XDarkholmeX

Maybe judgement day can redeem themselves under triple h booking.


----------



## wwetna1

Irish Jet said:


> That made Theory look way too much like a bitch ffs


If you’re not Edge or RVD, then every case winner has been a bitch


----------



## Trophies

Edge time? Maybe he brings his own stable.


----------



## Chan Hung

Damn Rhea.....show them legs


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Chan Hung said:


> Damn Rhea.....show them legs


eww


----------



## American_Nightmare

It feels wrong for someone other than Edge to be coming out to Alter Bridge


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Do you think Edge going to interfere?


----------



## Irish Jet

Why is Rhea hanging out with these nerds?


----------



## Chan Hung

Aaliyah Mysterio is damn fine. We need more of her on TV! LOL


----------



## wwetna1

And the crowd goes mild for the charisma vacuums of non carnage painted Balor, not amazing goth Amazon rhea, and fake emerald archer and bad bunny side kick Priest


----------



## rich110991

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> If they did it anywhere else nobody would know who he was. You severely overestimate Wardlow's mainstream popularity.


even if that was true, which it’s not, after 6 months, they would cheer Wardlow over bland Lashley.


----------



## Rockymin

Hey, since Bayley returned at the RAW Women's title match, could Charlotte return at the Smackdown women's title match?


----------



## Chan Hung

WWEfan4eva said:


> Do you think Edge going to interfere?


Has to, right?


----------



## Rise

This match is a raw match this needs to be edge/Wyatt!


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

WWEfan4eva said:


> Do you think Edge going to interfere?


Is water wet ?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Priest was better with Bad Bunny lol


----------



## Hephaesteus

did rhea really drag dominic and hold him place like a bitch? Tell me I didnt see that?


----------



## Mystic_King

Can this new Judgmenet day use another music? Alterbridge should belong only to Edge damn it!


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Rhea looks like a dominatrix 🤢


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

rich110991 said:


> even if that was true, which it’s not, after 6 months, they would cheer Wardlow over bland Lashley.


Sure thing dude, you let us know when you're done in La La Land and are ready to come join us in the real world.


----------



## La Parka

rich110991 said:


> Bland as fuck. Put them both in the ring and the crowd will cheer Wardlow.


does Wardlow still wrestle?


----------



## The Boy Wonder

Hephaesteus said:


> did rhea really drag dominic and hold him place like a bitch? Tell me I didnt see that?


Thought the same thing. Please make mijo Rhea's bitch on a permanent basis.


----------



## wwetna1

One guy dresses like Undertaker without the mystique and the other dresses like Main Event Jey with purple in place of Red down to the back pocket lol 


Mysterios are over though


----------



## rich110991

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Sure thing dude, you let us know when you're done in La La Land and are ready to come join us in the real world.


Poor response


----------



## Irish Jet

Rhea is illegally sexy.


----------



## RainmakerV2

The way that lighting is in the stadium looks fuckin gorgeous. Even better than most Manias.


----------



## Oracle

Balor looks like a hes going for a job at the circus with his fucking purple handkerchief.


----------



## Mystic_King

Hephaesteus said:


> did rhea really drag dominic and hold him place like a bitch? Tell me I didnt see that?


yes that happen. it's even funnier when you realize Aalyah look more intimidating than Dominik. he's an embarassment of Mysterio family


----------



## XDarkholmeX

Them painting Balor as a young up-and-comer is so funny to me considering he's an acomplished and experienced 41 year old veteran and only 6-7 years younger than Rey.


----------



## Chan Hung

Suddenly i want a Mexican Beer lol


----------



## Dolorian

Irish Jet said:


> Why is Rhea hanging out with these nerds?


She should be the one to beat Bianca in the end.


----------



## Teemu™

Over/under on Dominik heel turn?


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553549825295220737

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553550391815688192

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553550487999455233

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553551092411240448


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Irish Jet said:


> Rhea is illegally sexy.


Yuck, she looks like Marilyn Manson


----------



## wwetna1

I will say it makes sense to let Edge save them here. Edge is The Godfather of Dom and Aliyah in real life. He could easily return to a massive pop and the GOAT theme song here


----------



## Jnewt

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Gargano has been in training, just in case


I'm telling my kids this was Jonathan Gresham vs Cesaro.


----------



## Hephaesteus

I assume dominics turning here


----------



## lesenfanteribles

Never thought I'd see them advertise Victoria beer...then again it may have something to do with Rey Mysterio? XD

And yeah Rhea looks sexy hot


----------



## FriedTofu

It is amazing Dominik has been on the main roster as a geek sidekick for 2 years on the main roster. No music, no signature moves, no nothing.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

rich110991 said:


> Poor response


It's the truth, I like Wardlow, but he's not more popular than Lashley.


----------



## Irish Jet

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Yuck, she looks like Marilyn Manson


A man with poor taste. You hate to see it folks.


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Jobment day vs ray and his talentless son oh joy


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Why has every match been RAW so far?


----------



## Teemu™

La Parka said:


> does Wardlow still wrestle?


I think he left, no one's seen him on TV. No mentions, either.


----------



## Piehound

Limitless said:


> Well that was unexpected. Remember when the rumors were that Max Dupri was pulled from MMM? Now hes doing commercials with the group for bottled water. lol


That was when Vince was still around..


----------



## troyag93

Oracle said:


> Balor looks like a hes going for a job at the circus with his fucking purple handkerchief.


Everyone always makes fun of Balors outfit every discussion thread lol


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Irish Jet said:


> A man with poor taste. You hate to see it folks.


I don't like women that are built like a man, give me women like Becky, Rousey, Liv, Alexa


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Hephaesteus said:


> did rhea really drag dominic and hold him place like a bitch? Tell me I didnt see that?


Yeah it was pretty dumb. They probably allowed it as she grew up a Rey fan.

Rhea on the left


----------



## rich110991

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> It's the truth, I like Wardlow, but he's not more popular than Lashley.


That wasn’t my last point that you responded poorly to. Nice try.


----------



## Jersey

Irish Jet said:


> Rhea is illegally sexy.


Very underrated beauty for sure.


----------



## Rockymin

Do female referees take bumps like the male refs do?


----------



## Teemu™

MrMeeseeks said:


> Jobment day vs ray and his talentless son oh joy


If you don't like it, don't watch it.


----------



## random260

FriedTofu said:


> It is amazing Dominik has been on the main roster as a geek sidekick for 2 years on the main roster. No music, no signature moves, no nothing.


He's over as hell. If they push him he will get a huge pop when he wins title


----------



## wwetna1

My question is if this is no dq, why not just do a tornado tag? I mean I don’t think wwe has had one of them since New Day vs USO’s


----------



## Chan Hung

Hephaesteus said:


> I assume dominics turning here


I would think so too. But...i think since theres 3 on 2, Edge comes out to even it.


----------



## La Parka

Teemu™ said:


> I think he left, no one's seen him on TV. No mentions, either.


cant blame him


----------



## Dolorian

FriedTofu said:


> It is amazing Dominik has been on the main roster as a geek sidekick for 2 years on the main roster. No music, no signature moves, no nothing.


It Is and he is even older than Theory. I don't see any upside on him to be honest, they will probably try to turn him heel but I doubt that will do anything for him.


----------



## Hephaesteus

was nice of rey to do a homage to dominics dad


----------



## ThirdMan

If a tag match has a NO DQ stip, it should always be Tornado rules. Why would anyone stay on the apron?


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Chan Hung said:


> I would think so too. But...i think since theres 3 on 2, Edge comes out to even it.


Who cares if Dom turns he's talentless


----------



## Jersey

FriedTofu said:


> *It is amazing Dominik has been on the main roster as a geek sidekick for 2 years on the main roster.* No music, no signature moves, no nothing.


😆🤣😂😅


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Dolorian said:


> It Is and he is even older than Theory. I don't see any upside on him to be honest, they will probably try to turn him heel but I doubt that will do anything for him.


It won't despite who his father is he's awful in the ring and wallpaper paste has more charisma


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Definitely not a fan of this match, all 4 are dookie


----------



## RainmakerV2

Wtf kind of No DQ match is this, no weapons or anything.


----------



## FriedTofu

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Why has every match been RAW so far?


TBF Smackdown only has two matches without the unified title matches.


----------



## Teemu™

MrMeeseeks said:


> It won't despite who his father is he's awful in the ring and wallpaper paste has more charisma


Sounds like he would fit into AEW.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

RainmakerV2 said:


> Wtf kind of No DQ match is this, no weapons or anything.


This match is putting me to sleep


----------



## wwetna1

FriedTofu said:


> It is amazing Dominik has been on the main roster as a geek sidekick for 2 years on the main roster. No music, no signature moves, no nothing.


He has his own music and has used it versus Zayn on SD when Rey isn’t with him. He’s also over. Like it or not he’s gotten over. There has been plenty of people with names and families who can’t get over like the new hart dynasty, perfects son, etc, but Dom is over. He could use more seasoning and do things different but people actually care about him.

in this very 5 person setting he’s more over than Rhea or Preist lol


----------



## rich110991

Teemu™ said:


> Sounds like he would fit into AEW.


Got to put this insecure troll on ignore


----------



## AliFrazier100

Dominik doesn't look like he'd win a real fight with anyone in WWE.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

This match is boring


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553542181180284928 👀


----------



## King Gimp

This is... a match.


----------



## Chan Hung

i bet Ripley is good with that tongue


----------



## Heath V

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> This match is putting me to sleep


Same, Dominic is horrible and shouldn't be in a ring. He's there for one reason and one reason only, his father.


----------



## Irish Jet

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> I don't like women that are built like a man, give me women like Becky, Rousey, Liv, Alexa


To each their own. I wont judge any woman’s appearance or dismiss any guy’s opinion.

All I’m saying is there’s two women in wrestling I’d let choke me to death and Rhea is one of them.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Rey is bland anymore and his son is atrocious too


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

rich110991 said:


> Got to put this insecure troll on ignore


Soft.


----------



## Paul12907

Why does the ref look like she wants to cry lol


----------



## Hephaesteus

why make this a no dq match and barely have dq worthy shit in it?


----------



## random260

I don't see why being Rey son can't be his character. Nothing wrong with that. This is a family business afterall unlike iwc the majority like nepotism in wwe


----------



## ThirdMan

AliFrazier100 said:


> Dominik doesn't look like he'd win a real fight with anyone in WWE.


He could probably hold his own against Alexa Bliss, though she DOES have a pretty stiff forearm strike.


----------



## La Parka

Teemu™ said:


> Sounds like he would fit into AEW.


He'd be 70s Ricky Steamboat in AEW.


----------



## wwetna1

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Why has every match been RAW so far?


Logically USO’s and Reigns are both brands champs so they probably go last or close to last. I think Rousey and Liv get the buffer between tag matches


----------



## Chan Hung

Kinda weird seeing Dakota and Io as friends lol but i like that they are being used and in a team with Bayley.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Please end this garbage


----------



## rich110991

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Soft.


Erm no - he’s desperate for attention


----------



## Heath V

Chan Hung said:


> i bet Ripley is good with that tongue
> 
> View attachment 129144
> 
> View attachment 129143


She's amazing and does something for me and I have no idea why because she's not my type. Something about her though, damn...


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> This match is boring
> 
> View attachment 129142


----------



## Irish Jet

Chan Hung said:


> i bet Ripley is good with that tongue
> 
> View attachment 129144
> 
> View attachment 129143


If this is what a man looks like @HookedOnThuganomics then I just became a proud homosexual.


----------



## Oracle

AliFrazier100 said:


> Dominik doesn't look like he'd win a real fight with anyone in WWE.


People on this forum could legit beat him up.


----------



## Jersey

Rey should wear his old attire


----------



## FriedTofu

Dolorian said:


> It Is and he is even older than Theory. I don't see any upside on him to be honest, they will probably try to turn him heel but I doubt that will do anything for him.


Reminds me of Legacy under Orton. But at least that experiment ended once DX no longer needed jobbers. Dom has been at this for a while now. Even the geeks from Nexus got to job differently within 2 years.



wwetna1 said:


> He has his own music and has used it versus Zayn on SD when Rey isn’t with him. He’s also over. Like it or not he’s gotten over. There has been plenty of people with names and families who can’t get over like the new hart dynasty, perfects son, etc, but Dom is over. He could use more seasoning and do things different but people actually care about him.
> 
> in this very 5 person setting he’s more over than Rhea or Preist lol


If he is over by himself, I've not seen it. You are delusional to think he is more over than Rhea.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

rich110991 said:


> Erm no - he’s desperate for attention


If you can't take a joke man that's on you.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

BORRRRING


----------



## Chan Hung

Finn's outfit is bleh. Dont like it. He looks like he grabbed some extra large heavy duty black trash bags to wrap them around his body.


----------



## rich110991

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> If you can't take a joke man that's on you.


😂 you’re clutching at straws now


----------



## Chan Hung

Ripley is geeking Dominik like a bitch


----------



## Oracle

EDGEEEEE


----------



## Serpico Jones

Lol.


----------



## Jersey

AliFrazier100 said:


> Dominik doesn't look like he'd win a real fight with anyone in WWE.


😅😂🤣😆y’all never fail me for laughter. Man I love coming here.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

IT'S BROOD EDGE!!!!


----------



## King Gimp

EDGE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Here...we...go 👀


----------



## troyag93

Edge!!!


----------



## Trophies

Lmao Dom getting bitched out

Edge looking amazing.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

HOLY FUCK HE LOOKS AWESOME


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

BROOD EDGE OMG


----------



## XDarkholmeX

That's sick


----------



## Chan Hung

Edge about to destroy the entire group in one segment.


----------



## La Parka

Edge looks great


----------



## Dolorian

Edge!


----------



## La Parka

the match continues on? 

uhhh


----------



## FrankenTodd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## XDarkholmeX

Might as well just break judgement day up and start over.


----------



## ThirdMan

All you silly folks who predicted Judgement Day to win, with Edge's return looming. 

(I kid, of course. I only put one point on Mysterios winning, because I thought they might save Edge's return for immediately after the match.)


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Get geeked judgment day


----------



## Beetlejuice84

RIP Judgement Day


----------



## Chan Hung

Judgement Day RIP 7/30/22


----------



## FrankieDs316

EDGE!!!


----------



## keithf40

Wtf where did rhea go 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## troyag93

So it’s Edge just being Edge? Lol ok that’s fine. Nice to see him


----------



## King Gimp

Edge looks at least five years younger when groomed properly lol


----------



## lesenfanteribles

Holy shit. Brood Edge!


----------



## Hephaesteus

did they legit make this a no dq match just for that edge spot?


----------



## Dolorian

Balor has eaten the pin twice in a row in a week.


----------



## La Parka

troyag93 said:


> So it’s Edge just being Edge? Lol ok that’s fine. Nice to see him


hes red now


----------



## Araragi

That was one of the only decent looking spears Edge has ever done that wasn't off a ladder.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Edge just needs a shirt


----------



## La Parka

Hephaesteus said:


> did they legit make this a no dq match just for that edge spot?


I guess it was a no dq match all along? 

i missed the start


----------



## Teemu™

Dolorian said:


> Balor has eaten the pin twice in a row in a week.


As he should.


----------



## Dr. Jones

Nice spear by Edge. Nice haircut too


----------



## wwetna1

KO getting promoted, always down for that !!! He’s been missed lately 

and where the hell is Zayn?


----------



## ThirdMan

WWE writer (to Triple H): "Do you want to put a female wrestler with Edge and Rey, to work Rhea?"

Triple H: "Nah. We'll just let Rhea beat up Dominik."


----------



## CMPunkRock316

If this was AEW ppl would be bitching about overbooking. 3 of 4 matches had returns/debuts and a turn. It's OK Becky was due for a face turn even if I only follow and don't watch WWE.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Irish Jet said:


> To each their own. I wont judge any woman’s appearance or dismiss any guy’s opinion.
> 
> All I’m saying is there’s two women in wrestling I’d let choke me to death and Rhea is one of them.


I would let this baddie choke me out


----------



## RainmakerV2

CMPunkRock316 said:


> If this was AEW ppl would be bitching about overbooking. 3 of 4 matches had returns/debuts and a turn. It's OK Becky was due for a face turn even if I only follow and don't watch WWE.



They also have a new guy in charge of the company who's obviously looking to leave his stamp tonight.


----------



## FriedTofu

Props to Priest saving the finish running back and forth to take the hits.

Every match so far has a surprise appearance/return after the match or a pre match attack with a briefcase.

HHH overbooking the shit out of everything tonight.


----------



## Teemu™

CMPunkRock316 said:


> If this was AEW ppl would be bitching about overbooking. 3 of 4 matches had returns/debuts and a turn. It's OK Becky was due for a face turn even if I only follow and don't watch WWE.


If this was AEW, people would be giving every match eight stars, no matter what.


----------



## Hephaesteus

CMPunkRock316 said:


> If this was AEW ppl would be bitching about overbooking. 3 of 4 matches had returns/debuts and a turn. It's OK Becky was due for a face turn even if I only follow and don't watch WWE.


Are you reading this thread? People are bitching, just cuz its not everybody doesnt change anything


----------



## Irish Jet

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> I would let this baddie choke me out
> 
> View attachment 129146


Only if she breaks both my arms first. 😍


----------



## wwetna1

I guess that Explains things too .. Cole just said it’s time for SD to take over the show now. So they seemed to have book the PPV that way … Raw, then SD


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

FriedTofu said:


> Props to Priest saving the finish running back and forth to take the hits.
> 
> Every match so far has a surprise appearance/return after the match or a pre match attack with a briefcase.
> 
> HHH overbooking the shit out of everything tonight.


HHH isn't overbooking anything, Summerslam is supposed to be a spectacle 🤡🤡🤡


----------



## troyag93

Can’t believe I’m excited to see Michael Cole. Other guy was terrible.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

FriedTofu said:


> Props to Priest saving the finish running back and forth to take the hits.
> 
> Every match so far has a surprise appearance/return after the match or a pre match attack with a briefcase.
> 
> HHH overbooking the shit out of everything tonight.


Roman will probably take a Claymore after the match


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Here comes the shit part of the card.


----------



## Irish Jet

Teemu™ said:


> If this was AEW, people would be giving every match eight stars, no matter what.


THE STORYTELLING!!! DID YOU NOT SEE THAT THROWBACK TO NJPW 2014?!?!! GENIUS!!!


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Yes, Pat McAfee vs Happy Corbin!
I've been looking forward to this match.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Irish Jet said:


> Only if she breaks both my arms first. 😍


She's such a baddie 

I loved when she wore this gear


----------



## DUSTY 74

wwetna1 said:


> KO getting promoted, always down for that !!! He’s been missed lately
> 
> and where the hell is Zayn?


i think he's been out of sight for a reason playing into one of the Bloodline finishes tonight


----------



## Dr. Jones

A Kevin Owens hype package? Hasn’t the guy been with the company for like 5-7 years at this point. He is who he is


----------



## Chan Hung

GIVE US THIS CORBIN AGAIN PLEASE


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

This segment actually happened on SD????


----------



## Irish Jet

Paul just raised the bar for celebrities. Let’s see if McAfee steps up. He’s been great thus far.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Showstopper said:


> Here comes the shit part of the card.


Nah, been looking forward to this match actually


----------



## La Parka

Chan Hung said:


> GIVE US THIS CORBIN AGAIN PLEASE
> 
> View attachment 129148


The only good version of Corbin.

Incredible 2 weeks.


----------



## Chan Hung

Dr. Jones said:


> A Kevin Owens hype package? Hasn’t the guy been with the company for like 5-7 years at this point. He is who he is


He's a rising star.


----------



## Rise

Corbin needs a win here plus every face has won so far.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Nah, been looking forward to this match actually


I already knew that.


----------



## FriedTofu

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> HHH isn't overbooking anything, Summerslam is supposed to be a spectacle 🤡🤡🤡


Getting stars like Styles and Edge to appear for short cameos to get them on the card kind of is.


----------



## Chan Hung

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> She's such a baddie
> 
> I loved when she wore this gear
> 
> View attachment 129147


Same, more of those tiny skirts please.


----------



## grecefar

This show has been fun, nice match between bianca and lynch. Great return of bayley and finally io in the main roster, this has triple hhh name all over and I'm happy, just give it time and io will win the people like asuka did.

Not gonna lie, logan won me over, the guy is crazy good.


----------



## Mystic_King

Now Edge has back i hope he bury judgement day for good


----------



## King Gimp

CORBIN'S THEME IS GOAT


----------



## Chan Hung

Rise said:


> Corbin needs a win here plus every face has won so far.


Would be a big win. I dont think many expect him to beat McAfee


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Chan Hung said:


> GIVE US THIS CORBIN AGAIN PLEASE
> 
> View attachment 129148


----------



## FriedTofu

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Roman will probably take a Claymore after the match


Not before Theory takes a zig-zag, followed by an F5, followed by a phenomenal forearm.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Lmao wtf


----------



## Paul12907

That guy dressed as the joker lol


----------



## wwetna1

Bum Ass Corbin lmfao


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

AHHHH IT'S JOKER STING


----------



## Chan Hung

Bald Ass Corbin LOL


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

This entrance is GOATED 😂


----------



## FriedTofu

A choir!


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

LET'S FUCKING GO PAT


----------



## Teemu™

McAfee is a star. It's nice to see wrestling with actual stars like Logan Paul and Pat McAfee. Good stuff.


----------



## Chan Hung

I kinda wanna see McAffee vs Logan Paul LOL

That entrance is goat of McAfee.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Pat's theme is lit


----------



## Chan Hung

Teemu™ said:


> McAfee is a star. It's nice to see wrestling with actual stars like Logan Paul and Pat McAfee. Good stuff.


Nice to see guys outside of wrestling actually take it rather serious and not make it look stupid.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

I hope this isn't a one off. McAfee is too good at promos to just do commentary.


----------



## Rise

Is this some generic version of that ooo song? Khan to cheap to pay for it.


----------



## wwetna1

Chan Hung said:


> I kinda wanna see McAffee vs Logan Paul LOL
> 
> That entrance is goat of McAfee.


Those two would promote the shit out the match lol and make it a spectacle


----------



## latinoheat4life2

This match should of been on the SS countdown in my opinion


----------



## XDarkholmeX

AliFrazier100 said:


> Roman's title reign after WM 38 has been awful. He didn't wrestle at MITB. He missed the last Smackdown before Summer Slam.
> 
> He needs to lose tonight.


Crazy that he really didn't show up on the go home show like wtf is that? It's the very least you can do to sell a feud.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Logan and Paul are gonna be mega stars in the WWE


----------



## AliFrazier100

That choir is pretty funny.


----------



## Teemu™

Chan Hung said:


> Nice to see guys outside of wrestling actually take it rather serious and not make it look stupid.


It's the people who grew up watching making it look stupid these days.


----------



## ThirdMan

Renting a choir was considerably cheaper than paying for Seven Nation Army again.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

latinoheat4life2 said:


> This match should of been on the SS countdown in my opinion


----------



## -XERO-

*(FUCK BALOR)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553551558272552962

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553552684581617664

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553553390168334344

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553554336969637889

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553554698346569728


----------



## Chan Hung

wwetna1 said:


> Those two would promote the shit out the match lol and make it a spectacle


It would be epic. Logan Paul vs Pat McAfee...the promos against each other would make me mark out.


----------



## Mystic_King

The Judgement Day: Edge is the weak link that's holding us back!!
Also The Judgement Day: Why haven't we won since we got rid of Edge?


----------



## Teemu™

latinoheat4life2 said:


> This match should of been on the SS countdown in my opinion


McAfee is one of the biggest stars in the company. Maybe biggest after Lesnar, maybe after Logan Paul.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Roman ain't losing


----------



## wwetna1

Lil Natch needs to do a full on sprint run in tonight at one point to make it perfect after a ref bump


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I'll have to get used to the name change.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553549669917245440*


----------



## DUSTY 74

SUPER KICK PAT-TY


----------



## troyag93

Liking the Stone Cold punches


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

I am so happy they went back to classic ring posts


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Teemu™ said:


> It's the people who grew up watching making it look stupid these days.


Hey!


----------



## latinoheat4life2

Teemu™ said:


> McAfee is one of the biggest stars in the company. Maybe biggest after Lesnar, maybe after Logan Paul.


an announcer biggest after Lesnar haha


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Not everyone likes Corbin. But he puts in the work, no matter what they give him. Maybe he will be rewarded later in his career.


----------



## wwetna1

I’m conflicted the Js are nice but Vans are comfortable


----------



## Dolorian

The Legit Lioness said:


> *I'll have to get used to the name change.
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553549669917245440*


Iyo Sky...why? What was wrong with her previous name?


----------



## Teemu™

latinoheat4life2 said:


> an announcer biggest after Lesnar haha


You do realize McAfee is an actual big name, right?


----------



## Teemu™

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Not everyone likes Corbin. But he puts in the work, no matter what they give him. Maybe he will be rewarded later in his career.


Corbin is great, a true heel, a rarity these days. Only dumbass smarks hate him because they understand nothing about anything.


----------



## troyag93

latinoheat4life2 said:


> an announcer biggest after Lesnar haha


He’s bigger outside of wrestling yes.


----------



## wwetna1

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Not everyone likes Corbin. But he puts in the work, no matter what they give him. Maybe he will be rewarded later in his career.


Yeah he gets everything over that he does. He embraces it on the main roster and has made himself a success. People talk about Lone Wolf in nxt, but I would say he’s gotten his stuff more over in the main roster as Authority, King, Broke, Happy … I think when he hangs it up he will get a Henry like title run on the way out


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

latinoheat4life2 said:


> an announcer biggest after Lesnar haha


Do you live under a rock? Pat is famous and has a popular sports show


----------



## FriedTofu

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Not everyone likes Corbin. But he puts in the work, no matter what they give him. Maybe he will be rewarded later in his career.


This is his reward. Corbin somehow took the position of Kane and Big Show without the main event run thrown in. lol


----------



## latinoheat4life2

Teemu™ said:


> You do realize McAfee is an actual big name, right?


He’s just an alright announcer and a likeable guy he’s not a big player in the wrestling business get your facts right.


----------



## wwetna1

Cole and Pat make a great team though


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Corbin 😂


----------



## Teemu™

latinoheat4life2 said:


> He’s just an alright announcer and a likeable guy he’s not a big player in the wrestling business get your facts right.


Dude, please leave lmao. Holy shit. Pat McAfee is a celebrity.


----------



## Hephaesteus

How is Cole so bad at acting? He's been doing this forever and he sucks jesus


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

latinoheat4life2 said:


> He’s just an alright announcer and a likeable guy he’s not a big player in the wrestling business get your facts right.


🤡🤡🤡🤡 You are actually clueless, Pat is the best announcer in wrestling today and a celebrity 🤡🤡🤡 go listen to a guy who wears a mask and yells instead


----------



## latinoheat4life2

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Do you live under a rock? Pat is famous and has a popular sports show


so that makes him a megastar comparing to Lesnar is an insult ahhaha


----------



## Chan Hung

Pretty insane how ref Charles Robinson doesn't age


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Though Pat was going to fall there. He did well.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Hah, the Micheal Cole chants.


----------



## FriedTofu

Fans boo Cole getting pushed by Corbin lol


----------



## Dr. Jones

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Not everyone likes Corbin. But he puts in the work, no matter what they give him. Maybe he will be rewarded later in his career.


He’s had one of the most bizarre careers of any wrestler I’ve seen. He’s been a huge focus of shows and has a prominent spot for years, but he’s stuck with this perpetual oaf character that never goes anywhere.


----------



## Teemu™

Hephaesteus said:


> How is Cole so bad at acting? He's been doing this forever and he sucks jesus


Because wrestling doesn't require you to be good at acting.


----------



## Chan Hung

thatonewwefanguy said:


> Hah, the Micheal Cole chants.


Hey, you are no longer Beavis! lol


----------



## Dolorian

SummerSlam is packed and the crowd has been great for every match so far.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

latinoheat4life2 said:


> so that makes him a megastar comparing to Lesnar is an insult ahhaha


🤡🤡🤡 Pat is actually on the level of Brock in terms of being a mega star and people who don't even watch wrestling knows who Pat is, same with Brock. Stop the 🧢


----------



## Chan Hung

Pat should do more full time wrestling.


----------



## Jersey

Awesome backflip by Pat


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Dr. Jones said:


> He’s had one of the most bizarre careers of any wrestler I’ve seen. He’s been a huge focus of shows and has a prominent spot for years, but he’s stuck with this perpetual oaf character that never goes anywhere.


Andre winner, MITB, first to eliminate Braun from the Rumble, then everything else lol.


----------



## latinoheat4life2

Teemu™ said:


> Dude, please leave lmao. Holy shit. Pat McAfee is a celebrity.


Exactly my point, he’s a celebrity not a mega wrestling star, thanks for proving my point.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Chan Hung said:


> Hey, you are no longer Beavis! lol


I am the Toaster 



Oven.


----------



## Piehound

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Though Pat was going to fall there. He did well.


Corbin caught him and steadied him till Pat got his footing..

Still a helluva jump thou


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Did I just hear Cole say fans?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Cole said "WWE Fans" instead of universe. I like that.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Swanto Bambini!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## Teemu™

latinoheat4life2 said:


> Exactly my point, he’s a celebrity not a mega wrestling star, thanks for proving my point.


It means he is bigger than wrestling, so de facto bigger than most of the roster. Please get a clue.


----------



## Chan Hung

Pat with a fucking swanton dive! Damn that was sweet. This is what makes these matches good..you dont see non stop flips with no pause to think or to let the talent use psychology.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

EASY DUBS


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Credit to both. They made it watchable,


----------



## ThirdMan

Fairly sloppy by McAfee tonight, but given that he's supposed to be a color commentary guy, it still had the intended effect with the crowd, who's firmly behind him.


----------



## lesenfanteribles

Showstopper said:


> Cole said "WWE Fans" instead of universe. I like that.


Heard that too.


----------



## King Gimp

OOF.


----------



## wwetna1

Lil Natch like fuck no JJ ain’t the only ref taking a bump tonight


----------



## Chan Hung

Fucking great ending!!! This show has been on fucking fire.


----------



## Teemu™

Cole said "wrestling". The new era is upon us.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Lets go Pat! Turnabout is fair play!


----------



## Hephaesteus

Teemu™ said:


> Because wrestling doesn't require you to be good at acting.


No but if youre anouncing wrestling it should be a requirement


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Might do Corbin well to do an Edge, come back refreshed after a few weeks, and start again.


----------



## troyag93

Let Pat do commentary for the rest of the show now.


----------



## latinoheat4life2

Teemu™ said:


> It means he is bigger than wrestling, so de facto bigger than most of the roster. Please get a clue.


hahaha 🤣


----------



## Dolorian

Pat is fun to watch. Good match even tho as someone noted he was a bit sloppy in a couple of spots. Nothing major tho.


----------



## Chan Hung




----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553539008218660867


----------



## Serpico Jones

I think the ropes are a little loose.


----------



## wwetna1

ThirdMan said:


> Fairly sloppy by McAfee tonight, but given that he's supposed to be a color commentary guy, it still had the intended effect with the crowd, who's firmly behind him.


Cole even pointed out pre match that Pat doesn’t wrestle regularly, he wouldn’t be perfect, he may not have stamina, but could he win? In short they worked it perfect. His partner put him over and he told the story in the ring.


----------



## Teemu™

latinoheat4life2 said:


> hahaha 🤣


No one cares about wrestling, but a lot of people know who Pat McAfee is. This is not hard to understand, dude.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Tyson Fury slated for sensational summer return to WWE in Cardiff


TYSON FURY is reportedly in talks to make his WWE return in the summer.




www.express.co.uk


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Drew is boring


----------



## wwetna1

Serpico Jones said:


> I think the ropes are a little loose.


They may just be slippery. Cole said it himself it’s humid out there. Probably sweat and condensation from being outside


----------



## Teemu™

Drew has the fucking sword again. Come on, Triple H.


----------



## Chan Hung

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Drew is boring


Never really cared for him either. I prefer Shaemus to be honest.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Hephaesteus said:


> No but if youre anouncing wrestling it should be a requirement


That makes no sense, if you're doing the commentary, your not supposed to be selling like your in the match, your supposed to commentate the match.


----------



## Serpico Jones

Really nice to hear what Michael Cole sounds like without Vince screaming in his ears all night.


----------



## Dolorian

Teemu™ said:


> Drew has the fucking sword again. Come on, Triple H.


Yeah he need to drop that sword.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Chan Hung said:


> Never really cared for him either. I prefer Shaemus to be honest.


He needs to get rid of that stupid sword too


----------



## RainmakerV2

Hey Kross come drop this boring fuck


----------



## ThirdMan

Dolorian said:


> Pat is fun to watch. Good match even tho as someone noted he was a bit sloppy in a couple of spots. Nothing major tho.


The ropes are probably a bit more slippery, on account of the venue being open-air. I don't really blame him much for that. He performed fine overall.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Hopefully in the future HHH changes Drew up into not being such a white-meat babyface. That shit needs to die with Vince leaving the company.


----------



## wwetna1

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Tyson Fury slated for sensational summer return to WWE in Cardiff
> 
> 
> TYSON FURY is reportedly in talks to make his WWE return in the summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.express.co.uk


That’s a perfect match for Sheamus to work.

And honestly I’m half expecting Sheamus and Drew to come together and drop Jimmy/Jey after that story telling they did last night in the future


----------



## DUSTY 74

Swerve to set up Tyson fury / Mcintyre ? Eh never mind


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Ok, that was actually hilarious Drew 😂😂😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

RainmakerV2 said:


> Hey Kross come drop this boring fuck


Cromwell vs Scarlett bra and panties


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

COLT COLT COLT COLT


----------



## Dolorian

ThirdMan said:


> The ropes are probably a bit more slippery, on account of the venue being open-air. I don't really blame him much for that. He performed fine overall.


It is possible, yeah.


----------



## Chan Hung

You can tell this feels less scripted. Thank you HHH. You da man.


----------



## AliFrazier100

Teemu™ said:


> Drew has the fucking sword again. Come on, Triple H.


Triple H himself used a sledgehammer.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Ok, that was pretty funny by Drew.


----------



## Oracle

im shocked I tell you shocked Drew is facing the winner at clash at the castle.


----------



## Awareness

Colt just got tons of girlfriends he has yet to redeem.


----------



## lesenfanteribles

lmao "for the first time ever"!!!!!


----------



## Teemu™

See ya, guys. Drew put me to sleep.


----------



## Random360

Showstopper said:


> Ok, that was pretty funny by Drew.


Nobody laughed at the arena fail


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

OMG Drew breaking the 4th wall 😭😭😆😆😆


----------



## latinoheat4life2

Teemu™ said:


> No one cares about wrestling, but a lot of people know who Pat McAfee is. This is not hard to understand, dude.


I guess by you logic Snoop dogg is a bigger star next to Lesnar cause everyone knows him and nobody cares about wrestling lol


----------



## Chan Hung

Serpico Jones said:


> Really nice to hear what Michael Cole sounds like without Vince screaming in his ears all night.


Yep, although he probably will say 'ITS BOSS TIME' if Sasha came back lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Random360 said:


> Nobody laughed at the arena fail


Actually, they did. They even chanted that random kids' name.


----------



## Rise

Hhh trashing on this trash main event I love it!


----------



## Dolorian

Drew is good, I wouldn't mind it if he beats Reigns for one of the titles.


----------



## FrankenTodd

[emoji119][emoji119][emoji119]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

So, Seth isn't getting a match ?


----------



## wwetna1

Give that man different music please


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

DOUBLE J!!!!!


----------



## keithf40

Crowd is silent for jj

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Teemu™

AliFrazier100 said:


> Triple H himself used a sledgehammer.


He didn't carry it with him 24/7.


----------



## Chan Hung

Would been funny if Jarrett thought tonight was the Flair match LOL


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Why is Jeff Jarrett still using the country singer music? It's so weird.


----------



## Araragi

Teemu™ said:


> See ya, guys. Drew put me to sleep.


Posting while asleep, that's impressive. Post a tutorial.


----------



## Serpico Jones

Crowd didn’t exactly pop for Double J.


----------



## Teemu™

latinoheat4life2 said:


> I guess by you logic Snoop dogg is a bigger star next to Lesnar cause everyone knows him and nobody cares about wrestling lol


He is.


----------



## Awareness

I think Vince McMahon let Jeff Jarrett back in on the condition he could never live down the Double J theme music and not be allowed to use his superior Attitude Era theme.


----------



## wwetna1

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> So, Seth isn't getting a match ?


No they wrote him as taking Riddle out. I’m expecting he’s getting a showcase match at the castle. Charlotte is in Nashville too so I wouldn’t be shocked to see her return for that stadium show


----------



## Chan Hung

Showstopper said:


> Hopefully in the future HHH changes Drew up into not being such a white-meat babyface. That shit needs to die with Vince leaving the company.


Yep. Drew is just bland and meh. Dont care for him. Glad he lost the world title to be honest.


----------



## American_Nightmare

RainmakerV2 said:


> Hey Kross come drop this boring fuck


I definitely could see him coming in since he's in Nashville for the Flair card


----------



## RainmakerV2

J E Double F


----------



## ThirdMan

@Dolorian Re: Iyo Sky, well, obviously they wanted to own the name, and she's used Io Shirai elsewhere, so they chose something that sounds nearly identical, and is easier to spell and market (for the kiddies). "Io Sky" has also been Corey Graves' nickname for her for some time.


----------



## Olga of the Birch Forest

It's not football season


----------



## Oracle

Middle portion of the show has been very meh.


----------



## Random360

Good cheerleaders are back. WrestleMania also had them


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Why is there a male cheerleader? Cringe lol


----------



## keithf40

Nice go have the guy in the middle completely ruin that 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## wwetna1

Poor Profits never win after a grand entrance


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Random360 said:


> Good cheerleaders are back. WrestleMania also had them


Cowgirls were better


----------



## ripcitydisciple

CMPunkRock316 said:


> If this was AEW ppl would be bitching about overbooking. 3 of 4 matches had returns/debuts and a turn. It's OK Becky was due for a face turn even if I only follow and don't watch WWE.


I would hope they see how silly it all is. A promoter should be trying to deliver a great event, Especially on a PPV/PLE. Have the fans go home happy.

Triple H has done his job so far.


----------



## Rise

Please stop the cringe


----------



## latinoheat4life2

Teemu™ said:


> He is.


2 different worlds my friend


----------



## wwetna1

keithf40 said:


> Nice go have the guy in the middle completely ruin that
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


That’s their actual dance team. You can’t tell him not to come out and get your ass lit up if you’re HHH 😂


----------



## Nothing Finer

Why is there a gay man stood in the middle of the cheerleaders?


----------



## Bosco82

Private Profits, yay.


----------



## DUSTY 74

Profits vs Uso’s


----------



## Teemu™

wwetna1 said:


> Poor Profits never win after a grand entrance


So, you're saying they're actually Street Deficits?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Jesse Ventura huh?


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Nice they are actually kind of mentioning Flair's last match tomorrow


----------



## keithf40

wwetna1 said:


> That’s their actual dance team. You can’t tell him not to come out and get your ass lit up if you’re HHH


I'd tell them all to stay home then 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Teemu™

latinoheat4life2 said:


> 2 different worlds my friend


It's the same world, friend.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

So...is Seth not getting a match ?


----------



## Rise

Let’s go here is a real team


----------



## wwetna1

Teemu™ said:


> So, you're saying they're actually Street Deficits?


Yep lol … they had the same thing with Wale and lost too


----------



## Dolorian

ThirdMan said:


> @Dolorian Re: Iyo Sky, well, obviously they wanted to own the name, and she's used Io Shirai elsewhere, so they chose something that sounds nearly identical, and is easier to spell and market (for the kiddies). "Io Sky" has also been Corey Graves' nickname for her for some time.


Yeah that's probably why they did it. I guess it makes sense and the new name will just take some getting used to.


----------



## American_Nightmare

Well the Titans did end the Patriots dynasty


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

This should be a good match if they get the time.


----------



## DUSTY 74

wwetna1 said:


> Poor Profits never win after a grand entrance


Technically percentage wise very few do 😉


----------



## wwetna1

Oh shit the USO’s graduated … you see their neck .. they were given that by Roman and the family


----------



## jds49ers

Soooooo over the Uso's


----------



## IronHammers

Kross ain't appearing sadly, no matches left for him to appear in.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Honky Tonk Highway awaits the Usos after the show.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hephaesteus

thatonewwefanguy said:


> That makes no sense, if you're doing the commentary, your not supposed to be selling like your in the match, your supposed to commentate the match.


In what world does it make no sense? You're comentating on a fake event and trying to convey emotions about a predetermined event that you know the results to. In what world is that not acting?


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

I like the way they set the entrance up, it's gritty and reminds me of ECW to an extent


----------



## AliFrazier100

This feels huge for a tag match.


----------



## Araragi

Profits have to win this one.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

IronHammers said:


> Kross ain't appearing sadly, no matches left for him to appear in.


Now Triple H has free run after tonight, if there are returns, they may end Raw or SD.


----------



## Olga of the Birch Forest

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> I like the way they set the entrance up, it's gritty and reminds me of ECW to an extent


Looks like discount WrestleMania


----------



## wwetna1

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> I like the way they set the entrance up, it's gritty and reminds me of ECW to an extent


I was go say MSG entrances from the old ppvs


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Jarrett is in better shape at 55 than most 20-30 year olds


----------



## keithf40

JJ gets injured and can't go tomorrow night 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Araragi said:


> Profits have to win this one.


They might well get help from Jeff, then have the decision reversed like Cole vs Lawler.


----------



## FriedTofu

Amazing how a cheap prop like a red plastic cup adds to the identity of the team.


----------



## IronHammers

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Now Triple H has free run after tonight, if there are returns, they may end Raw or SD.


Got a bad feeling they still won't be hired due to vaccine issues


----------



## latinoheat4life2

I want JJ slapnuts not WWF cowboy


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Dawkins wearing a titans shirt when he is a Bengals fan is sickening lol


----------



## XDarkholmeX

Showstopper said:


> Kinda cool that Becky is positioned as the top female babyface even without the title.


She's going to be super over as a face again. Especially if/when she goes against Ronda. Thank god we have Triple H booking now instead of Vince.


----------



## Olga of the Birch Forest

latinoheat4life2 said:


> I want JJ slapnuts not WWF cowboy


WWE trying to make post-Hogan pre-Montreal nostalgia a thing is embarrassing


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

latinoheat4life2 said:


> I want JJ slapnuts not WWF cowboy


With a guitar shot


----------



## Dr. Jones

Aren’t the USO’s supposed to be heels?


----------



## wwetna1

FriedTofu said:


> Amazing how a cheap prop like a red plastic cup adds to the identity of the team.


Something as simple as the ulafala the USO’s wore out tonight too.

It was said during the Jey vs Roman stuff that necklace meant you were accepted as chiefs and head of the table and family in their culture. Jimmy and Jey were told they weren’t ready for one and weren’t supported the same level as Roman. Roman said jey would earn how own one day, this is the first time Jimmy and Jey have wore them basically saying they are bigger stars and family pillars now


----------



## wwetna1

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> With a guitar shot


And a ref bump, run in, and swerve


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

I wonder what the ceiling is for Montez under HHH?


----------



## Chan Hung

keithf40 said:


> JJ gets injured and can't go tomorrow night
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


No dont jinx it lol. I bought the ppv.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Hephaesteus said:


> In what world does it make no sense? You're comentating on a fake event and trying to convey emotions about a predetermined event that you know the results to. In what world is that not acting?


You dolt, read what I typed, I said, you shouldn't be selling like you're _in the match._


----------



## wwetna1

Dr. Jones said:


> Aren’t the USO’s supposed to be heels?


They do heel shit, work a slow methodical match, and come the half way mark of every match they have the fans chanting for them by name, and saying this is awesome lol after booing their entrance


----------



## keithf40

Chan Hung said:


> No dont jinx it lol. I bought the ppv.


Can you stream it for me? 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Serpico Jones

Montez Ford can flat out work.


----------



## Chan Hung

FriedTofu said:


> Amazing how a cheap prop like a red plastic cup adds to the identity of the team.


Street Profits vs Private Party in a red cup drinking contest.


----------



## wwetna1

I want Ford to be a star, but I don’t want Dawkins to be lost and left behind lol.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

keithf40 said:


> Can you stream it for me?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


You can't just get peacock? or wwe network?


----------



## Chan Hung

keithf40 said:


> Can you stream it for me?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Sure. Not sure how. Lemme know and i will. WHOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## FriedTofu

wwetna1 said:


> Something as simple as the ulafala the USO’s wore out tonight too.
> 
> It was said during the Jey vs Roman stuff that necklace meant you were accepted as chiefs and head of the table and family in their culture. Jimmy and Jey were told they weren’t ready for one and weren’t supported the same level as Roman. Roman said jey would earn how own one day, this is the first time Jimmy and Jey have wore them basically saying they are bigger stars and family pillars now


Eh anyone can get a plastic cup. The flowers aren't that accessible.


----------



## Serpico Jones

These two motherfuckers can flat out work.


----------



## Chan Hung

wwetna1 said:


> I want Ford to be a star, but I don’t want Dawkins to be lost and left behind lol.


Ford is worth the elevation though. Dawkins can hangout with the 24/7 guys.


----------



## wwetna1

I will never understand why Jeys neck breaker isn’t a finish. It’s basically a reverse pop up RKO.

Ford has also come so far from when he worked Roman on SmackDown. He changed his body and all after that


----------



## latinoheat4life2

wwetna1 said:


> I want Ford to be a star, but I don’t want Dawkins to be lost and left behind lol.


It will eventually happen


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

wwetna1 said:


> I want Ford to be a star, but I don’t want Dawkins to be lost and left behind lol.


Ford has all the attributes, if they wanted to push him for the main event scene eventually. Dawkins, I don't know.


----------



## wwetna1

Chan Hung said:


> Ford is worth the elevation though. Dawkins can hangout with the 24/7 guys.


The 24/7 guys didn’t even make Raw this week lol


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Dawkins being able to do that at his height is wild


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Chan Hung said:


> Ford is worth the elevation though. Dawkins can hangout with the 24/7 guys.


HHH will get rid of the 24/7 title 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Good match so far.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

The Legit Lioness said:


> *I'll have to get used to the name change.
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553549669917245440*


Terrible name. Some things aren't going to change even with Vince gone.


----------



## Chan Hung

wwetna1 said:


> The 24/7 guys didn’t even make Raw this week lol


True. I was wondering if we'd get more Akira Tozawa and Tamina makeout sessions lol


----------



## wwetna1

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Ford has all the attributes, if they wanted to push him for the main event scene eventually. Dawkins, I don't know.


He’s so damn athletic and skilled for his size though that he would have made a better contrast to Gable IMO as a tag partner than Otis.


----------



## keithf40

Chan Hung said:


> Sure. Not sure how. Lemme know and i will. WHOOOOOOOOOOO


Where do you live I'll come over 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

I have to say, I've been impressed by Triple H so far. Show has flowed really well.


----------



## latinoheat4life2

wwetna1 said:


> The 24/7 guys didn’t even make Raw this week lol


Rightfully so lol, HHH needs to throw that title in the trash once and for all


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

wwetna1 said:


> The 24/7 guys didn’t even make Raw this week lol


Neither did Ziek


----------



## troyag93

thatonewwefanguy said:


> You can't just get peacock? or wwe network?


Think he was talking about the ric flair match tomorrow


----------



## wwetna1

Chan Hung said:


> True. I was wondering if we'd get more Akira Tozawa and Tamina makeout sessions lol


Lol Vince used to let Truth and Tozawa book the segments as Truth said before on Hot 97. He would tell them you got x amount of time, use it


----------



## Chan Hung

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Terrible name. Some things aren't going to change even with Vince gone.


Welp. Either that or she would have been back in Japan. I'll take the name change. Although she was good in NXT as a face..hopefully she doesn't get goofy and pull an Asuka.


----------



## wwetna1

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Neither did Ziek


Omos didn’t either


----------



## Dr. Jones

Bad near-fall count there Cole. JR used to be able to hit those out of the park


----------



## Hephaesteus

thatonewwefanguy said:


> You dolt, read what I typed, I said, you shouldn't be selling like you're _in the match._


Doesnt change the fact that acting is required dipshit


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Neither did Ziek


Neither did KO


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

troyag93 said:


> Think he was talking about the ric flair match tomorrow


I thought he was talking about summerslam.


----------



## IronHammers

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Terrible name. Some things aren't going to change even with Vince gone.


To be fair Sky and Shirai are at least a bit similar with how they sound at the end.

Vince would have just called her Wu-Han


----------



## ripcitydisciple

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> HHH will get rid of the 24/7 title
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wasn't that title made because the USA executives wanted it?


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

FUCK


----------



## troyag93

thatonewwefanguy said:


> I thought he was talking about summerslam.


No he was asking Chan to stream the Ric Flair match


----------



## wwetna1

Come on Main Event Jey


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

ripcitydisciple said:


> Wasn't that title made because the USA executives wanted it?


That was also 3 years ago, things could easily have changed.


----------



## Dolorian

Nice false finish.


----------



## wwetna1

This is Awesome … it’s a damn shame they don’t give them the same leash that the other tag match got with no dq


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Hephaesteus said:


> Doesnt change the fact that acting is required dipshit


What difference does it make, I never brought up not acting, you did.


----------



## keithf40

Does it seem that he's counting faster on uso pins than profits? 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## jds49ers

So bored of the Uso's


----------



## Teemu™

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> I have to say, I've been impressed by Triple H so far. Show has flowed really well.


And he's had Balor job as he should. I'm impressed. Triple H is willing to do what's best for business.


----------



## Chan Hung

Anyone else feel that the one of the Profits will turn heel?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

No guitar shots? Disappointed in Jeff.


----------



## Random360

Let's go uso. Roman 1000 let's do it


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

ripcitydisciple said:


> Wasn't that title made because the USA executives wanted it?


Yes but maybe they changed their minds lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rise

Yes! Uso for life bloodline for years


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Ford is definitely turning heel


----------



## wwetna1

And they planted the scene for Ford to split up


----------



## American_Nightmare

Usos retain, main event less predictable for sure now


----------



## FrankenTodd

I like both tag teams.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troyag93

Fuck it have Ford turn here.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

wwetna1 said:


> And they planted the scene for Ford to split up


He's definitely turning on Dawkins


----------



## American_Nightmare

Chan Hung said:


> Anyone else feel that the one of the Profits will turn heel?


Montez I think


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Great match


----------



## DUSTY 74




----------



## ripcitydisciple

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Yes but maybe they changed their minds lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would hope so I just wouldn't get my hopes up.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

wwetna1 said:


> And they planted the scene for Ford to split up


Turn Bianca eventually too and have them as a power couple.


----------



## wwetna1

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> He's definitely turning on Dawkins


Yeah I don’t know if you blow the load here or wait to raw but it will happen.


----------



## Teemu™

Montez and Bianca as a heel power duo would have my money.


----------



## Araragi

Wow they went over for the 30th time, fucking yawn.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Is Ric Flair match on anything other than Fite?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wwetna1

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Turn Bianca eventually too and have them as a power couple.


Bianca has already say Ford didn’t want them paired up on tv in a podcast when she got called up because he doesn’t like how that goes for past couples


----------



## wwetna1

Good to give Charlotte a hype video and point out she’s continuing a legacy with the Flair match tomorrow


----------



## Chan Hung

So Ronda vs Liv then the main event?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

DUSTY 74 said:


> View attachment 129153
> 
> 
> View attachment 129154


----------



## Chan Hung

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> No guitar shots? Disappointed in Jeff.


Same. He's saving it for tomorrow i guess.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

troyag93 said:


> No he was asking Chan to stream the Ric Flair match


My bad lol, I get it now, I watch the PLE's more than I do the WF discussion threads tbh.


----------



## troyag93

Only 2 matches left. Going to have some soft of segment to extend the show a bit.


----------



## Hephaesteus

thatonewwefanguy said:


> What difference does it make, I never brought up not acting, you did.


That was the conversation, if you had nothing to add, shouldnt have quoted me


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Just split the Street Profits already. They've been losing to the Usos for two years. It's time for that Montez Ford singles push.*


----------



## American_Nightmare

The dirtsheets collide


----------



## Dolorian

Charlotte getting the promo package, nice!


----------



## Hephaesteus

Fuck off Charlie, you are legit the greatest kayfabe champ ever and still cant get a reaction other than groans on my tv


----------



## Rise

Wtf is kid rock with wow


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Jesus Christ that's a biggggggg girl


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Kid Rocks girl though 💀


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

MATT FUCKING RIDDLE


----------



## wwetna1

Rise said:


> Wtf is kid rock with wow


Doudrop should shoot her shot


----------



## Dolorian

What was that rom Kid Rock?


----------



## FrankieDs316

LOL fucking Kid Rock


----------



## DUSTY 74

She’s a YouTube comic lol


----------



## Chan Hung

Riddle out without music? Awesome...HHH definitely helping out with it being more entertaining, less choreographed.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

troyag93 said:


> Only 2 matches left. Going to have some soft of segment to extend the show a bit.


3. Unless you know Seth isn't having a match.


----------



## Blonde

Araragi said:


> Wow they went over for the 30th time, fucking yawn.


The 31st will be different...


----------



## AliFrazier100

Was that Kid Rock's girlfriend? He was married to Pamela Anderson.


----------



## Rockysays

That was one of the most disgusting things ive seen in WWE TV


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

What a pop!


----------



## FriedTofu

What was the point of the special ref stipulation if we aren't getting overbooking nonsense? :/


----------



## IronHammers

God, if we get Ziggler here I give up


----------



## FrankenTodd

Yes!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlissLynch

Rockysays said:


> That was one of the most disgusting things ive seen in WWE TV


I know awesome right


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Ok, I was actually looking forward to this. This is awesome.*


----------



## Mystic_King

What the hell is that Rollins outfit? lmao


----------



## wwetna1

They are setting up a match for next ppv. And I guess after the Cody injury and by selling this they can say Seth puts people on the shelf regularly now


----------



## troyag93

troyag93 said:


> 3. Unless you know Seth isn't having a match.


reigns vs Lesnar 
Liv vs Ronda 

what’s the third match?


----------



## Teemu™

So, in kayfabe terms, why is Rollins even at the show? If he's not booked on the card. He should be at home with his child.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Stealing outfits from the best 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

That reaction. :mark: Seth being presented as a threat! Thank you, H!


----------



## Chan Hung

American_Nightmare said:


> The dirtsheets collide
> View attachment 129155


Whos the guy on the right?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Dolorian said:


> Iyo Sky...why? What was wrong with her previous name?


*Even though Io Shirai isn't her real name, she owns it, and would have to split profits with WWE.*


----------



## Godlike13

Who's the babyface here, lol.


----------



## wwetna1

Teemu™ said:


> So, in kayfabe terms, why is Rollins even at the show? If he's not booked on the card. He should be at home with his child.


He got to babysit Becky’s baby


----------



## XDarkholmeX

The Profits should have won that. Getting tired of the Usos the same way I am Roman. The Profits are red hot too smh but I guess they gotta make Roman look strong.


----------



## Chan Hung

How long until Cody Rhodes returns???


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Riddle's painted red nails 💀


----------



## FrankenTodd

Snack time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FrankieDs316

Chan Hung said:


> How long until Cody Rhodes returns???


Rumble at the earliest


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Well, so much for the fiend, guess we can officially put him ever returning to bed


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553564337129881600

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553565751222616066

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553566813472133120

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553568379008651266

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553568894765391878


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Good segment. Loved it. Looking forward to Triple H's booking of Seth in the years to come.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Chan Hung said:


> Whos the guy on the right?













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ripcitydisciple

troyag93 said:


> reigns vs Lesnar
> Liv vs Ronda
> 
> what’s the third match?


So are you confirming Seth isn't having a match then?


----------



## FriedTofu

This wouldn't have happened if double J is still doing his ref duty instead of the regular WWE refs being out there. Just saying.


----------



## wwetna1

Liv is so over that her proving herself should work her. Take a Tommy Dreamer like beating


----------



## Chan Hung

Source: Fightful: The faction for Bayley, Dakota Kai, and Io Shirai (Iyo Skye) had been pitched prior to Kai’s release, but Vince McMahon turned the idea down. Several other ideas for the faction, including Raquel Rodriguez and Kay Lee Ray being included, were also pitched but nothing ever came of it. 

----------------------------------------------------------------
So i guess HHH said fuck it, lets go. Good move, time to change things up a bit in the WWE.


----------



## Oracle

Ronda winning would be worth it for all the dorks crying on the internet about Liv.


----------



## Hephaesteus

unless theres a fuck finish theres no way liv can keep this title realistically


----------



## wwetna1

Chan Hung said:


> Source: Fightful: The faction for Bayley, Dakota Kai, and Io Shirai (Iyo Skye) had been pitched prior to Kai’s release, but Vince McMahon turned the idea down. Several other ideas for the faction, including Raquel Rodriguez and Kay Lee Ray being included, were also pitched but nothing ever came of it.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------
> So i guess HHH said fuck it, lets go. Good move, time to change things up a bit in the WWE.


KLR actually looks much better with the repackage they gave her in next as Frye


----------



## keithf40

Hephaesteus said:


> unless theres a fuck finish theres no way liv can keep this title realistically


That's exactly what I think is going to happen 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## IronHammers

Boring Morgan.

Hot AF though


----------



## Dolorian

Hephaesteus said:


> unless theres a fuck finish theres no way liv can keep this title realistically


I am thinking someone interferes to protect Ronda and have Liv retain.


----------



## kentl

Teemu™ said:


> So, in kayfabe terms, why is Rollins even at the show? If he's not booked on the card. He should be at home with his child.


To cheer on his wife? Who says the child isn't with them?


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

I think we can say goodbye to the WWE being TV-14 again, they blocked out Kid Rock's middle fingers


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Chan Hung said:


> Source: Fightful: The faction for Bayley, Dakota Kai, and Io Shirai (Iyo Skye) had been pitched prior to Kai’s release, but Vince McMahon turned the idea down. Several other ideas for the faction, including Raquel Rodriguez and Kay Lee Ray being included, were also pitched but nothing ever came of it.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------
> So i guess HHH said fuck it, lets go. Good move, time to change things up a bit in the WWE.


Raquel makes sense as her and Dakota worked together so much. I guess Toxic Attraction won't be on their show if they move up, unless they turn face.


----------



## XDarkholmeX

Here comes the person Becky will beat at next year's Wrestlemania.


----------



## AliFrazier100

Looks like Triple H has Champions coming out second.


----------



## Chan Hung

Ronda actually shaking hands like a face.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Thought I saw a dude with a freakin CAMCORDER 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keithf40

Anyone lagging on peacock? 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung

Ronda in a skirt.........yes!


----------



## latinoheat4life2

Dolorian said:


> I am thinking someone interferes to protect Ronda and have Liv retain.


Bingo!


----------



## wwetna1

I prefer serious to smiling Rousey. Hell she said it herself Vince called her after the rumble and said you were so over, you’re a face, smile more ffs


----------



## American_Nightmare

Chan Hung said:


> Whos the guy on the right?


This guy that claims to be a "dirt sheet" just because Russo has him on his podcasts


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

I'm late with this, but it really is time for the Profits to split and dump Dawkins' in the trash already.


----------



## keithf40

latinoheat4life2 said:


> Bingo!


I thought it was gonna be Bayley but who now? 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Jones

FriedTofu said:


> This wouldn't have happened if double J is still doing his ref duty instead of the regular WWE refs being out there. Just saying.


I think they thought fans were going to give a shit when he came out. But he is Jeff Jarrett, so they didn’t


----------



## Teemu™

kentl said:


> To cheer on his wife? Who says the child isn't with them?


Fair.


----------



## Chan Hung

keithf40 said:


> Anyone lagging on peacock?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Nope.


----------



## RainmakerV2

CharGOAT where you at


----------



## wwetna1

AliFrazier100 said:


> Looks like Triple H has Champions coming out second.


I always thought that made more sense personally short of Taker as your opponent


----------



## keithf40

Liv very nice ass

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung

Liv can stick that tongue out more often


----------



## XDarkholmeX

Ronda's gear looks good.


----------



## Irish Jet

This match needs fuckery.

You can’t have this little girl pin Ronda.


----------



## keithf40

Chan Hung said:


> Liv can stick that tongue out more often


If I was there it would be white 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung

keithf40 said:


> Liv very nice ass
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


It's lovely! Her and Alexa always are a good eye candy


----------



## Teemu™

American_Nightmare said:


> This guy that claims to be a "dirt sheet" just because Russo has him on his podcasts


He's been wrong multiple times, yet claims he's never made a mistake.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Showstopper said:


> I'm late with this, but it really is time for the Profits to split and dump Dawkins' in the trash already.


Kayfabe, Kofi just got his ankle snapped by the Raiders. And they are heels, so unlikely to face the Uso's. There are a lack of face teams right now, so it may continue. Unless they pair Drew and Sheamus.


----------



## Dolorian

Irish Jet said:


> This match needs fuckery.
> 
> You can’t have this little girl pin Ronda.


Almost certain it will, the SD women's division is in dire need of additional women so maybe we see more call ups here.


----------



## wwetna1

Roused pulling the tight wedgie out her pussy again 😂


----------



## keithf40

Rhonda picking out her wedgie again 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nothing Finer

This would be so much better if it were a pre-announced cash in. The sneak cash in makes Ronda so much the babyface.


----------



## Chan Hung

I think the cam spotted Liv calling a move?


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Rousey and Liv looking good, mmmm


----------



## Chan Hung

I like Liv..she's hot but realistically i'd have Ronda beat her here.


----------



## Serpico Jones

Both girls looking fine as fuck.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Hephaesteus said:


> That was the conversation, if you had nothing to add, shouldnt have quoted me


That was the conversation?
That was more like a pointless argument between two siblings, that wasn't no conversation.
I'll quote you all I want, just because.  


Hephaesteus said:


> unless theres a fuck finish theres no way liv can keep this title realistically


Well, it's wrestling, it's not really that realistic in the first place lol.


----------



## Jersey

wwetna1 said:


> Roused pulling the tight wedgie out her pussy again 😂


Snapper


----------



## iarwain

I like that Liv has the blue tongue again.


----------



## Teemu™

Chan Hung said:


> I think the cam spotted Liv calling a move?


It happened with Cena in every match lol.


----------



## Godlike13

For all this hard work why is Liv still so terrible in the ring? And its not like he mic work is any better.


----------



## latinoheat4life2

Chan Hung said:


> It's lovely! Her and Alexa always are a good eye candy


Don’t forget Maryse


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Liv and Ronda both looking really good.


----------



## wwetna1

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Kayfabe. Kofi just got his ankle snapped by the Raiders. And they are heels, so unlikely to face the Uso's. There are a lack of face teams right now, so it be continue. Unless they pair Drew and Sheamus.


Kofi and Xavier aren’t allowed to face the USO’s as a pair anymore.

I think it’s Sheamus and Drew after their last match and Drew imploring him to remember who he was. I think they lay them out to be honest. I don’t expect the title to be dropped to Drew. I expect the belts or a belt to go to Raw in a way we don’t expect like Rollins since Reigns didn’t technically beat him


----------



## RainmakerV2

Lmao gay wtf


----------



## Oracle

God that was lame as fuck


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Fuck finish!!


----------



## keithf40

Come on that's so dumb 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian

Huh


----------



## Awareness

Liv is fucking hot.


----------



## King Gimp

LMAO


----------



## wwetna1

Ref bullshitting Rousey. Roused is going to beat Livs ass


----------



## Rise

Worst match of the night


----------



## IronHammers

WTF


----------



## wwetna1

Taker/Angle all over again


----------



## troyag93

Get Double J back out there!


----------



## keithf40

Fuck you hhh I hate you now 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## lesenfanteribles

That's some fuckery finish right there XD


----------



## FrankieDs316

Short match. Smart finish in order to protect Ronda and have Liv retain.


----------



## wwetna1

Rudy Charles doing that TNA reffing


----------



## Godlike13

This was awful.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

wwetna1 said:


> Kofi and Xavier aren’t allowed to face the USO’s as a pair anymore.
> 
> I think it’s Sheamus and Drew after their last match and Drew imploring him to remember who he was. I think they lay them out to be honest. I don’t expect the title to be dropped to Drew. I expect the belts or a belt to go to Raw in a way we don’t expect like Rollins since Reigns didn’t technically beat him


Those 2 are the logical choice to end the Uso's reign.


----------



## IronHammers

Yes Rousey


----------



## Rockysays

Did Cole just call the ref by his name?


----------



## Trophies

Rondo snapped lmao


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

And how isn't Liv the heel? She did a sneak cash in and then tapped


----------



## Awareness

Holy shit, Rousey suddenly became interesting.


----------



## American_Nightmare

And there's the heel turn


----------



## Teemu™

J&J SECURITY!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Go Ronda


----------



## lesenfanteribles

I thought she gonna snap Shawn Daivari's arm too )))


----------



## Oracle

Vince booked the second half of This show


----------



## Dolorian

Ronda turning heel and Becky turning face...


----------



## Chan Hung

Heel Ronda is good for business. I marked out when she kicked the ref's ass LOL


----------



## wwetna1

Teemu™ said:


> J&J SECURITY!


J and D … that’s daivari


----------



## Teemu™

troyag93 said:


> Get Double J back out there!


Edit: never mind.


----------



## XDarkholmeX

Can we please run with heel Ronda now?


----------



## Irish Jet

Glad they turned her and protected her. Well done.


----------



## Chan Hung

Dolorian said:


> Ronda turning heel and Becky turning face...


Good. Let's get babyface Becky back!!


----------



## RainmakerV2

Show fell off a cliff tbh.


----------



## wwetna1

Dolorian said:


> Ronda turning heel and Becky turning face...


And they need to see one another come mania


----------



## Chan Hung

Damn, Ronda is gonna make Liv cry again


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Damn. Liv looks good as hell tonight.


----------



## Hephaesteus

stupid finish but worth it for that snap


----------



## Oracle

RainmakerV2 said:


> Show fell off a cliff tbh.


Yeah first hour was superb then mid ever since


----------



## wwetna1

I am honestly wondering what Roman and Brock will be allowed to do without Vince booking Superman punch vs German and F5 vs Spear


----------



## ImpactFan

Are they giving the main event less than 8 minutes? lol


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

American_Nightmare said:


> And there's the heel turn


Ronda is the face, Liv won by a sneak cash in and then clearly just tapped 🤡🤡🤡


----------



## ThirdMan

Oracle said:


> Vince booked the second half of This show


Nah. If Vince had booked it, it wouldn't have had a pinfall or submission finish. Probably would've been a No Contest or DQ, with someone interfering.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Your olympic hero, Kurt!


----------



## Awareness

Remember when Ken Shamrock would go apeshit and start smashing refs and officials? Good times.


----------



## Teemu™

wwetna1 said:


> J and D … that’s daivari


Oh yea, the other guy was Mercury, right? For some reason, I seemed to remember it was Daivari under a different name. I wasn't an active watcher then lol. My B.


----------



## FrankenTodd

UK YES!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung

i guess this will be Liv in a bit even though she won.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Lesnar vs. Reigns better rule to make up for the last hour or so of this.


----------



## DUSTY 74

Heel ronda vs face Becky mania set in motion


----------



## The Boy Wonder

Smart move to book Rousey like this on the same day as a Women's UFC Main Event.


----------



## wwetna1

Teemu™ said:


> Oh yea, the other guy was Mercury, right? For some reason, I seemed to remember it was Daivari under a different name. I wasn't an active watcher then lol. My B.


Yep Mercury from MNM


----------



## Oracle

Fuck this cunt and his views.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lesenfanteribles

Kaneeeeeeeeee


----------



## Olga of the Birch Forest

Right wing nut Kane


----------



## Dolorian

Hephaesteus said:


> stupid finish but worth it for that snap


Yeah if Ronda had not turned heel that finish would't have helped either woman.

But it worked in the end.


----------



## IronHammers

Get Kross out here to beat Kanes ass


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Teemu™ said:


> J&J SECURITY!


Oh I member J&J Security!


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

KANE 🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

FUCK YEAH ITS KANE


----------



## American_Nightmare

I did hear some boos for Kane


----------



## Jersey

Go away Glen jacobs


----------



## The Boy Wonder

Liberals go in meltdown over Mayor Kane.


----------



## Trophies

Corporate Kane


----------



## Dolorian

Kane!


----------



## troyag93

Let’s go!!!


----------



## Araragi

Chan Hung said:


> i'm guess this will be Liv in a bit even though she won.
> 
> View attachment 129156


_







_


----------



## Chan Hung

Holy shit 48.000 +!!!! Hot damn


----------



## Awareness

God, I miss Kane.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Jersey said:


> Go away Glen jacobs


Nah, he's the 🐐


----------



## FriedTofu

The finish is actually quite well done. The tap happened way before the 3 count. Protected Rousey and Liv retain. Don't need a Rousey commitment for an overseas event for now.


----------



## Hephaesteus

Awareness said:


> Remember when Ken Shamrock would go apeshit and start smashing refs and officials? Good times.


I remember when ken lost a belt cuz he wouldnt release the hold and he was still seen as the good guy.

Hell Austin attacked shamrock after shamrock as the ref protected him and that was a face turn, but this is a heel turn?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Teemu™ said:


> J&J SECURITY!


----------



## Chan Hung

Big Match Time, finally


----------



## wwetna1

It’s still crazy to me that slamiversary barely hit the 1000 mark there a few months ago


----------



## Jersey

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Nah, he's the 🐐


Until he got on twitter


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

That's, That's gotta be kane!


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Lol at the Reddit thread shitting on Kane.

Imagine caring about someone else's political opinions. Fucking disrespectful towards a Hall of Famer.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Jersey said:


> Until he got on twitter


Still the goat


----------



## Irish Jet

Why not at least play his good music ffs


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Lol at the Reddit thread shitting on Kane.
> 
> Imagine caring about someone else's political opinions. Fucking disrespectful towards a Hall of Famer.


Exactly, he's better than Biden will ever be


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Too many commercials for a PPV. Come on, now.


----------



## troyag93

Jersey said:


> Until he got on twitter


Hating a legend just because you don’t agree with his politics? You soft


----------



## RainmakerV2

Dude all these commercials lol


----------



## Olga of the Birch Forest

Over 3 hours too long. Cut the 2-4 minutes of ads after every match.


----------



## Jersey

troyag93 said:


> Hating a l fend just because you don’t agree with his politics? You soft


Yeah because innocent getting gun down makes one soft. What a typical muriKKan


----------



## wwetna1

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Those 2 are the logical choice to end the Uso's reign.


Yeah it makes sense especially since Sheamus was one of the first people that Main Event Jey faced. Drew look so conflicted finishing him that it made sense. I personally think the USO’s need more singles stars facing them in tag teams. It’s already been proven their weakness is singles competition this whole run as they get beat regularly one on one, but you can’t out team work them. So why wouldn’t two singles stars work together, isolate them and then beat them?


----------



## ThirdMan

Olga of the Birch Forest said:


> Over 3 hours too long. Cut the 2-4 minutes of ads after every match.


That's Peacock-mandated. WWE has no control over it.


----------



## AliFrazier100

Kane would get pushback no matter what his political views are.


----------



## wwetna1

Olga of the Birch Forest said:


> Over 3 hours too long. Cut the 2-4 minutes of ads after every match.


They clean and disinfect the ring when they show those ads. If you’re in arena or stadium you see them spraying, wiping, removing canvasses since COVID.

The only difference is you see superstar fanfare promo videos on premium and commercials on regular tier


----------



## Dr. Jones

Don’t really see how that finish was supposed to help Liv Morgan. She got dominated the whole match and then lost cleanly. Ronda snapping could’ve happened with a loss and the beat down could’ve been more severe. But hey, what do I know? WWE and their baby face booking


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Exactly, he's better than Biden will ever be


Biden is garbage but Kane isn't great either, but I just hate all politicians because they're all corrupt.


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553571326513872897

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553572869015326720

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553573844648165376

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553573979780169728

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553574350900666368


----------



## FriedTofu

Commercials are also there for them to set things up for the next segment/match.


----------



## Oracle

I'll go with 8 superman punches and 6 F5's


----------



## Dolorian

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Lol at the Reddit thread shitting on Kane.
> 
> Imagine caring about someone else's political opinions.


I guess it is to be expected. The WWE fanbase leans more to the left if some studies referred to by Meltzer are anything to go by.


----------



## Blonde

tbh I'm more excited for horse teeth's cash in attempt than the actual match


----------



## Razgriz

troyag93 said:


> Hating a legend just because you don’t agree with his politics? You soft



When your politics actually affect people and how they live their lives...

Then its not just politics anymore


----------



## FrankieDs316

This match has to deliver for HHHs sake.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

Cole mentioned that Becky, Charlotte and Liv are the only ones to pin Rousey. Will Rousey allow anyone to tap her out?


----------



## Awareness

Remember, if you're offending Reddit you're probably sane.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Kane broke the thread lmao


----------



## Dolorian

FriedTofu said:


> Commercials are also there for them to set things up for the next segment/match.


Indeed, it is something that many tend to forget.


----------



## keithf40

I really don't care about this match but will watch 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## wwetna1

Oracle said:


> I'll go with 8 superman punches and 6 F5's


I’m curious if they change any without Vince being there. vince loves the match but he loves them signature and finishering one another so much


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Dolorian said:


> I guess it is to be expected. The WWE fanbase leans more to the left if some studies referred to by Meltzer are anything to go by.


Meh probably but like I've said in the past I think the Left/Right political spectrum is outdated and fucking stupid anyway.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

FrankieDs316 said:


> This match has to deliver for HHHs sake.


Not at all. It's Vince's match. Not HHH's.


----------



## wwetna1

Triple H also lined this encounter up like a boxing match as the main event at the top of the last hour


----------



## FriedTofu

Dr. Jones said:


> Don’t really see how that finish was supposed to help Liv Morgan. She got dominated the whole match and then lost cleanly. Ronda snapping could’ve happened with a loss and the beat down could’ve been more severe. But hey, what do I know? WWE and their baby face booking


It is the Rey Mysterio babyface booking. Never give up against the odds. Fans are forgiving with cheating to win due to the physical dominance of the opponent.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Dude it's gonna take 20 min for Roman to walk down this fuckin ramp lmao


----------



## FrankieDs316

Showstopper said:


> Not at all. It's Vince's match. Not HHH's.


HHH needs a banger of a main event to end his first PPV that was run by him. Has to end on a high note


----------



## keithf40

I honestly feel there is no way that theory cashes in here. I mean to end Roman's reign like that is whack. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Random360

Roman reigns we love you reach 1000 days please


----------



## XDarkholmeX

Hopefully Triple H tells Reigns enough with his long ass entrances and to get the fuck out there already.

The way they're advertising Theory in this video package has me thinking he's going to fail his cash in. Then again him tapping out could have been a fakeout to him being done for the night.


----------



## wwetna1

The whole family is wearing the necklace. The usos are now tribal chiefs and head of their family tables while Roman sits at the top of the structure. Cool bit


----------



## ThirdMan

Dolorian said:


> Indeed, it is something that many tend to forget.


Hype videos for the match are fine, to get people who don't watch the weekly TV caught up. It's the commercials that are excessive, but again, that's Peacock-mandated (they run generic videos for individual wrestlers in place of the Peacock commercials on international WWE Network feeds, BTW).


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

When was the last time Brock Lesnar has walked into a PPV/PLE without a title?


AliFrazier100 said:


> Kane would get pushback no matter what his political views are.


Bull crap, he wasn't hated at all before he put his political opinions on the internet.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

FrankieDs316 said:


> HHH needs a banger of a main event to end his first PPV that was run by him. Has to end on a high note


Why? Is he gonna get fired if Vince's fantasy match that's been done a billion times and ALWAYS been bad outside of maybe once isn't good? LOL.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nothing Finer

Unbelievable seeing these WWE simps defending ads on a paid show.


----------



## IronHammers

keithf40 said:


> I honestly feel there is no way that theory cashes in here. I mean to end Roman's reign like that is whack.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Only way it happens if they are about to both get double counted out and he cashes in before the ref hits 10.

Only way it can work. Then he is technically the last man standing


----------



## Irish Jet

AliFrazier100 said:


> Looks like Triple H has Champions coming out second.


It was so promising. 😩


----------



## CovidFan

keithf40 said:


> I honestly feel there is no way that theory cashes in here. I mean to end Roman's reign like that is whack.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


He'll lose if he cashes in.


----------



## Oracle

I hope someone is timing how long Romans entrance is going to take.


----------



## Dolorian

ThirdMan said:


> Hype videos for the match are fine, to get people who don't watch the weekly TV caught up. It's the commercials that are excessive, but again, that's Peacock-mandated (they run generic videos for individual wrestlers in place of the Peacock commercials on international WWE Network feeds, BTW).


Yeah I have the Network and got the videos for the wrestlers.


----------



## wwetna1

Realistically I would keep Jimmy and Joey ringside with it being last man standing. And with Theory keep saying he will cash in. And Zayn would be a run in standby


----------



## TMTT

Rematch at Wrestlemania.


----------



## FrankieDs316

Showstopper said:


> Why? Is he gonna get fired if Vince's fantasy match that's been done a billion times and ALWAYS been bad outside of maybe once isn't good? LOL.


Im talking about impressing the fans and the critics. Has to have a banger. Show that your not Vince and book this match like its suppose to. Not how it was in the past.


----------



## ThirdMan

thatonewwefanguy said:


> When was the last time Brock Lesnar has walked into a PPV/PLE without a title?


Elimination Chamber 2022. Before that, Day 1 and Crown Jewel.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

thatonewwefanguy said:


> When was the last time Brock Lesnar has walked into a PPV/PLE without a title?
> 
> Bull crap, he wasn't hated at all before he put his political opinions on the internet.


He's saying no matter what his political opinions were he'd get push back.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

ThirdMan said:


> Elimination Chamber 2022. Before that, Day 1 and Crown Jewel.


oh


----------



## Hephaesteus

Liv is offish in a class by herself, first woman to pin ronda twice and it only took liv two matches to accomplish this feat :O


----------



## Dolorian

Reigns taking his sweet time, love it. Hoping he retains and this closes the Lesnar chapter for real.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

FrankieDs316 said:


> Im talking about impressing the fans and the critics. Has to have a banger. Show that your not Vince and book this match like its suppose to. Not how it was in the past.


It's already been better than most Vince PPVs for awhile now. I think most have low expectations for this match to begin with due to their past matches.


----------



## wwetna1

Showstopper said:


> Why? Is he gonna get fired if Vince's fantasy match that's been done a billion times and ALWAYS been bad outside of maybe once isn't good? LOL.


It’s not about getting fired. It’s about him letting Roman and Brock work a different match which Vince didn’t do. Vince saw one formula and was like oooohhhh do that again. Same shit happened with USO’s and New Day, which is why their HIAC stood out because it was just different. 

just let these two beat each other up over punch, suplex, spear, f5


----------



## FrankenTodd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Wonder if these 2 have more creative influence on this match. We all want something new.


----------



## FriedTofu

Dolorian said:


> Indeed, it is something that many tend to forget.


Especially since WWE live events aren't scripted to the tee on the timetable like say a parade or a musical. Things can be cut short or extended on a whim so they need something to fill the airtime for TV.


----------



## DUSTY 74

Triple H GIVE THE OK ON signs being allowed ??? Allot of them tonight


----------



## ThirdMan

Have you guys noticed the audio cutting out for a second, and/or pixelating for a moment, during the show tonight? I wonder if it's the WWE Network, or just Telus in Vancouver.


----------



## FrankieDs316

Showstopper said:


> It's already been better than most Vince PPVs for awhile now. I think most have low expectations for this match to begin with due to their past matches.


Now lets end it on a high note.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553576475017764867

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

wwetna1 said:


> It’s not about getting fired. It’s about him letting Roman and Brock work a different match which Vince didn’t do. Vince saw one formula and was like oooohhhh do that again. Same shit happened with USO’s and New Day.


Most people know HHH doesn't care about this match to begin with. He probably said to himself, this is it, last time FOR REAL this time, and time to move on.


----------



## keithf40

DEEZ NUTS

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## AliFrazier100

thatonewwefanguy said:


> When was the last time Brock Lesnar has walked into a PPV/PLE without a title?
> 
> Bull crap, he wasn't hated at all before he put his political opinions on the internet.


I mean, there are no politicians today who are universally liked.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

FrankieDs316 said:


> Now lets end it on a high note.


Well, they've wrestled eachother enough to have a good match by now.


----------



## CovidFan

ThirdMan said:


> Elimination Chamber 2022. Before that, Day 1 and Crown Jewel.


Incorrect. It was Royal Rumble 2014.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

ACKNOWLEDGE ME


----------



## FrankenTodd

Acknowledged 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FrankieDs316

Showstopper said:


> Well, they've wrestled eachother enough to have a good match by now.


Under a different producer now. Lets see if this will be different.


----------



## wwetna1

They chanting tribal chief


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

DUSTY 74 said:


> Triple H GIVE THE OK ON signs being allowed ??? Allot of them tonight


When fans used signs instead of phones


----------



## IronHammers

I acknowledge you Tribal Chief


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

TRIBAL CHIEF BABY


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

FrankieDs316 said:


> Under a different producer now. Lets see if this will be different.


Too late now, anyway. One match doesn't wipe away how many bad ones they've had.


----------



## wwetna1

thatonewwefanguy said:


> When was the last time Brock Lesnar has walked into a PPV/PLE without a title?
> 
> Bull crap, he wasn't hated at all before he put his political opinions on the internet.


Rumble


----------



## ThirdMan

CovidFan said:


> Incorrect. It was Royal Rumble 2014.


?


----------



## Teemu™

SUPERSTAR VS. SUPERSTAR! Get fucked, AEW.


----------



## FriedTofu

Roman the only champ to come out first?


----------



## TMTT

Battle of the part-timers.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Showstopper said:


> Too late now, anyway. One match doesn't wipe away how many bad ones they've had.


Wouldn't say they've had bad matches, they've had one really good one and the rest were just mediocre, wouldn't say any of them were "bad"


----------



## Beetlejuice84




----------



## FrankieDs316

Showstopper said:


> Too late now, anyway. One match doesn't wipe away how many bad ones they've had.


Whatever man. Missing my point


----------



## King Gimp

FARM BROCK


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

HE'S GOT A FUCKING TRACTOR


----------



## wwetna1

Country Ass Brock negotiated a flannel shirt and tractor when he walked out says Dave Meltzer


----------



## RainmakerV2

Brocks like fuck walking that ramp


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Wouldn't say they've had bad matches, they've had one really good one and the rest were just mediocre, wouldn't say any of them were "bad"


Quite a few of them were. The one in SA last year was halfway decent, though.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*TRIBAL CHIEF CHANTS!!! That's a new one.







*


----------



## lesenfanteribles

That tractor lmao


----------



## FrankieDs316

LOL Brock


----------



## keithf40

FriedTofu said:


> Roman the only champ to come out first?


The second person to come out has won every match 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## jds49ers

FriedTofu said:


> Roman the only champ to come out first?


Cant do the Acknowledge me bit coming out last.


----------



## ThirdMan

I will LMAO if Brock plants Roman under the tractor to get the ten-count.


----------



## Dolorian




----------



## Chan Hung

Stone Cold Brock Lesnar!! BAH GAWD


----------



## FrankenTodd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WrestleFAQ

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Exactly, he's better than Biden will ever be


Nothing's worse than Biden. He is easily the worst president in US history.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

FrankieDs316 said:


> Whatever man. Missing my point


And you're missing mine. This isn't HHH's match in the least. It's Vince's. Him letting them wrestle a different style doesn't mean shit. People are tired of this match being done to DEATH and that was all on Vince and his old brain.


----------



## Chan Hung

Would be hilarious if Brock fucked up the tractor


----------



## IronHammers

Cool entrance


----------



## WrestleFAQ

A MexiCools mention. No one saw that coming.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Lesnar is a hunter. Better off with a tranq dart.


----------



## lesenfanteribles

In before Brock does a cross body off that


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

THIS IS FUCKING AWESOME


----------



## DUSTY 74

🚜


----------



## King Gimp

GOAT ENTRANCE


----------



## Godlike13

Is farm equipment suppose to be cool?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I got Giulia trending during SummerSlam 😂















*


----------



## ThirdMan

LOL. Hot start.


----------



## Teemu™

Almost like Brock said ”THE ROCK LESNAR!”


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

WrestleFAQ said:


> Montez
> 
> 
> Nothing's worse than Biden. He is easily the worst president in US history.


America hasn't had a good president since the fucking 70s or something.


----------



## American_Nightmare

I actually wouldn't mind Brock going over now


----------



## FrankieDs316

Showstopper said:


> And you're missing mine. This isn't HHH's match in the least. It's Vince's. Him letting them wrestle a different style doesn't mean shit. People are tired of this match being done to DEATH and that was all on Vince and his old brain.


It was Vince match, now its time for HHH to make it his.


----------



## lesenfanteribles

Eventually a Thesz Press, not bad XD


----------



## Random360

This is awesome


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

FrankieDs316 said:


> It was Vince match, now its time for HHH to make it his.


He probably didn't even want the match in the first place.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

BROCK CAN FLY


----------



## Dolorian

Good start to the match!


----------



## RainmakerV2

Bro this is wild


----------



## DUSTY 74

Brock is having the time of his life


----------



## FrankieDs316

Showstopper said:


> He probably didn't even want the match in the first place.


Whatever man


----------



## wwetna1

Showstopper said:


> He probably didn't even want the match in the first place.


He’s not pushing tickets without it and hes not stupid enough to ignore that Brock bs Roman has been phenomenal business


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

wwetna1 said:


> He’s not pushing tickets without it and hes not stupid enough to ignore that Brock bs Roman has been phenomenal business


They're pushing tickets with practically anything they want.


----------



## Chan Hung

Godlike13 said:


> Is farm equipment suppose to be cool?


48,900 fans in attendance in Nashville think so LOL


----------



## BlissLynch

Big ol country boy! :lol


----------



## King Gimp

Lmao that dude with his phone


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

WrestleFAQ said:


> Nothing's worse than Biden. He is easily the worst president in US history.










???


----------



## American_Nightmare

It won't happen but Reigns getting squashed would be something


----------



## wwetna1

Showstopper said:


> They're pushing tickets with practically anything they want.


It’s just a coincidence that everything those two touch shits gold though for the company and every city they are in economy wise


----------



## RainmakerV2

Oh fuck Brock


----------



## IronHammers

Don't hit Stu


----------



## Awareness

Shawn Michaels just silently seethed.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Lol Brock


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

thatonewwefanguy said:


> ???


Trump and Biden are both fucking garbage.


----------



## wwetna1

Yeah that led board isn’t a standard barricade at all


----------



## Araragi

It's already better than the WM match I'll give them that.


----------



## Hephaesteus

so brock has to win here right? If not this is the same sitch as earlier where the challenger cant beat the champion


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553576933602086912

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553577584725721090

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553578784648994818

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553579422237827074


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Oh Paul you're fucked


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

wwetna1 said:


> It’s just a coincidence that everything those two touch shits gold though for the company and every city they are in economy wise


As does everything they have main event at the big shows for the past decade or longer. Actually, yeah, longer. They went back to Stadiums in 2007.


----------



## Araragi

Politics in the Summerslam thread


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

At least they are not spamming finishers..yet


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Crowd is pretty quiet.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Chan Hung said:


> Welp. Either that or she would have been back in Japan. I'll take the name change. Although she was good in NXT as a face..hopefully she doesn't get goofy and pull an Asuka.


I'm not saying that I'm not happy she's sticking around but in typical WWE fashion(and I know it's about IP rights) that's a dog of a name.


----------



## Chan Hung

Heyman's grin was fucking hilarious as fuck! LOL He looks like he just ate a few large boxes of pizza.


----------



## wwetna1

Hit Brock with the belt and it’s over. A belt shot is his kryptonite


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

This is like a Hardcore match. Guess that makes sense. They had to do something.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Trump and Biden are both fucking garbage.


Not much of a politics person but yeah.
In a way, every president has technically been the worst president in history.(for their time)


----------



## Chan Hung

MonkasaurusRex said:


> I'm not saying that I'm not happy she's sticking around but in typical WWE fashion(and I know it's about IP rights) that's a dog of a name.


I'm shocked they kept Dakota Kai and didn't just call her Dakota lol


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

IronHammers said:


> To be fair Sky and Shirai are at least a bit similar with how they sound at the end.
> 
> Vince would have just called her Wu-Han


That's a somewhat fair point.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

2 broken tables already. Bring out the Dudley's!


----------



## Awareness

Some gashes on Brock's back.


----------



## IronHammers

Bah gawd, is Lesnar bleeding


----------



## wwetna1

MonkasaurusRex said:


> I'm not saying that I'm not happy she's sticking around but in typical WWE fashion(and I know it's about IP rights) that's a dog of a name.


She’s literally been called her whole nxt career the queen of the sky. They kept her first name. It’s like saying people shouldn’t call Michael Jordan, Air Jordan


----------



## King Gimp

I liked how Roman put Brock through the second table

Brock jumped like he actually had weight to him

Good shit


----------



## Oracle

Here we go Spam time baby


----------



## FriedTofu

Going into the middle of the crowd looks so bad on screen now with fans streaming/recording themselves with their phones.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Chan Hung said:


> I'm shocked they kept Dakota Kai and didn't just call her Dakota lol


 Dakota Kai was already a very WWE name


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Araragi said:


> Politics in the Summerslam thread


----------



## IronHammers

Cole mentioning blood, instead of ignoring it.


----------



## FrankieDs316

Crowd is on their feet for this match. Pretty loud


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Cole mentioning blood is cool.


----------



## wwetna1

camera angle misses Roman hitting his head on table ffs


----------



## IronHammers

Showstopper said:


> Cole mentioning blood is cool.


Vince is seething at home


----------



## Dolorian

The finish will probably use that tractor to keep one them down for the 10 count.


----------



## Chan Hung

Damn Green shirt guy is a fucking front row legend.


----------



## Serpico Jones

Uh oh.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

They should've made this a TLC match.


----------



## Chan Hung

IronHammers said:


> Vince is seething at home


----------



## Awareness

This is 10x better than whatever the fuck you call that WM match.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

This match is very entertaining


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

HOLY FUCK


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

OMG Brock 😱


----------



## Serpico Jones

Crowd is kind of in shock.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Crowd makes some noise for the tractor,


----------



## lesenfanteribles

lmao Brock having that Mr. Slam Twisted Metal vibes with that tractor XD


----------



## Oracle

That was not as good as they would have expected it to come off.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

This was probably Brock's idea


----------



## Chan Hung

Fans were probably hoping the drop would been from higher up lol


----------



## FrankieDs316

Crowd is chanting this is awesome. We agree.


----------



## Chan Hung

Fans chanting this is awesome


----------



## Awareness

lesenfanteribles said:


> lmao Brock having that Mr. Slam Twisted Metal vibes with that tractor XD


God, FUCK Mr. Slam when he's a computer opponent.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Theory is definitely running in after this. Whether he completes it or not is another story


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Awareness said:


> This is 10x better than whatever the fuck you call that WM match.


Which one?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Yeah 4 of them did for 3 seconds. Here comes SUPLEX CITY, BABIES!!!!!11


----------



## Chan Hung

Let me guess. Someone's head will get slammed in that tractor thing extending in the ring and lose lol


----------



## Hephaesteus

I know why in real life, but why wouldnt brock in kayfabe just run roman over/ pin roman with a tractor?


----------



## DUSTY 74

Tractor has Brocks logos lol


----------



## Awareness

thatonewwefanguy said:


> Which one?


All of them, lol. 

Truthfully though, I liked their WM31 match but all the matches after between them just didn't mesh.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

2 counts of 9, only 2 to go for that extra point!


----------



## RainmakerV2

No way it ends like this


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

They're actually doing wrestling moves 😱


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Roman is booked like a face here.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Awareness said:


> All of them, lol.
> 
> Truthfully though, I liked their WM31 match but all the matches after between them just didn't mesh.


That one is my personal favourite one.


----------



## Araragi

thatonewwefanguy said:


> Which one?


All of them.


----------



## keithf40

That was really dumb 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## troyag93




----------



## RainmakerV2

HOLY FUCK


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## Chan Hung

Pick up the ring? lol


----------



## lesenfanteribles

HOLY SHIT WTF


----------



## FrankieDs316

HAHAHAHAHAHA this is great


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Ok I laughed at that


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Brock you mad man !


----------



## Oracle

That was sick


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## Rockysays

HOLY FUCK!!!!!!!!


----------



## Awareness

Holy shit lmao


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

HOLY FUCKIN SHIT


----------



## King Gimp

OH MY FUCKING GOD


----------



## Beetlejuice84

RIP Ring Holy Shit


----------



## Dolorian

Wow


----------



## FrankenTodd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies

Lmao Lesnar is nuts!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*HOLY SHIT ROMAN 😱😱😱😱*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

If Brock still loses


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

OH, THE RING!!!


----------



## Araragi

This is just the damndest match lmao


----------



## FrankenTodd

Usos all late


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung

Usos? What a shocker?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

I was just thinking, where are the Uso's.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Brock you are the 🐐


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Chan Hung said:


> Pick up the ring? lol


Only brock lesnar can accomplish that feat of strength.


----------



## Chan Hung

Damn did he drop Uso on his head


----------



## IronHammers

Put Paul through the table Brock


----------



## Irish Jet

This is exactly the shit I watch wrestling for.


----------



## lesenfanteribles

Awareness said:


> God, FUCK Mr. Slam when he's a computer opponent.


True that XD


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Heyman is the man


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Yes, another extra point!


----------



## DUSTY 74

The Definitive Brock vs Reigns Match


----------



## FrankenTodd

ECW ECW ECW


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Godlike13

Well the Usos are legit dead. Tired Broke dropped both on their head.


----------



## Awareness

LOL


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Heyman 😱


----------



## Oracle

Theory is cashing in for sure


----------



## Chan Hung

Heyman going thru the table was fucking hilarious!!! HAHAHA


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

HEYMAN IS FUCKIN DEAD


----------



## Dr. Jones

Honestly, look at Brock. Then look at Roman. Lesnar just looks like killer. Reigns looks like a retired football player


----------



## RainmakerV2

HERE HE COMES


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Paul Heyman through a table, holy crap!


----------



## Chan Hung

Oracle said:


> Theory is cashing in for sure


Possibly? I think so too


----------



## Oracle

LETS GOOOOOOOO


----------



## wwetna1

Ring fucked, floor fucked, USO’s and hey,an fucked


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Best last man standing match ever


----------



## King Gimp

THEORY


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

A TOWN DOWN

COME ON THEORY


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Damn Roman hit the back of his head there


----------



## XDarkholmeX

Usos might ruin this.


----------



## RainmakerV2

This is the wildest thing I have ever seen


----------



## troyag93

A Town Down Baby!!


----------



## keithf40

Why is the ref not counting I mean come on wtf man 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung

This is fucking insane


----------



## Chan Hung

Damn. Will Theory waste the cash in?


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

THE CASH IN WAS NOT OFFICIAL!


----------



## Serpico Jones

A shame Brock is going to lose.


----------



## FrankieDs316

This match is insane.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

This match has been fucking wild


----------



## The One

Wtf going on why y’all getting excited im not watching!


----------



## wwetna1

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> This match has been fucking wild


This is the first time they haven’t been related to normal rules


----------



## lesenfanteribles

FOR THE LOVE OF GOD COUNT FASTER XDDDDDD


----------



## FrankenTodd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DUSTY 74

Heyman died for this match


----------



## wwetna1

That’s game. Brock doesn’t kick out of belt shorts


----------



## Chan Hung

Michael Cole sounds like a human now. No more Robot Cole


----------



## Oracle

Cole about to have a heart attack


----------



## Hephaesteus

yea lesnars gonna win. Hurry this up, lets move along


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

This match has been fucking worth it


----------



## Araragi

Well that match was something.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

This match was fun


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Best last man standing match ever


And Lesnar's first.


----------



## Chan Hung

Theyre putting everything and the kitchen sink on Brock


----------



## Serpico Jones

This is fucking insane.


----------



## keithf40

Wwe really pisses me off with inconsistencies in rules 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## jds49ers

Fun but stupid ending


----------



## Teemu™

THE GOAT REIGNS SUPREME! ACKNOWLEDGE!


----------



## FrankenTodd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## XDarkholmeX

Match was crazy but Roman's still lame as fuck and needs to drop the titles asap.


----------



## Irish Jet

Lame ending but I knew they couldn’t do it well with how it was setup.

Poor Theory. Made to look like a fool.


----------



## Beetlejuice84

put Paul Heyman on him XD


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

LITERALLY BURYING BROCK


----------



## wwetna1

Someone pick Paul up lol


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

What an absolutely garbage way to lose....Bunch of bull crap


----------



## TD_DDT

Wow that was TRASH

Sent from my Pixel 5a using Tapatalk


----------



## American_Nightmare

That finish was definitely Brock's idea


----------



## Chan Hung

Wow. What a match. Damn that was fucking good. So Theory got geeked out and lost his chance right, since he cashed in and nothing. Oh well.


----------



## Awareness

They've done it. It took them 18 fucking matches, but they finally did it. A Roman vs. Brock match I can finally say lived up to the hype.


----------



## wwetna1

Beetlejuice84 said:


> put Paul Heyman on him XD


I was thinking jimmy was go do it lol


----------



## God Movement

Roman is amazing. Just amazing. Cody vs Reigns will be an all time classic. This is how you build an actual champion. This is how you do it!


----------



## Trophies

Kind of a lame ending…really fun match tho.


----------



## Dolorian

What a crazy match!

Reigns retains and will never face Lesnar ever again (hopefully), love it!


----------



## wwetna1

Awareness said:


> They've done it. It took them 18 fucking matches, but they finally did it. A Roman vs. Brock match I can finally say lived up to the hype.


It just took Vince to not produce it


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Brock loses again, and Theory doesn't cash-in despite coming down to ringisde and crowd with no reaction to the finish.

Yawn.


----------



## Solf

overbooked, but kinda funny, I must admit, even if it definately wasn't main event material


----------



## FrankieDs316

That match was fucking great and so much fucking fun. Defiantly topped all their other matches minus WM31.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Gonna miss Brock 😭


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

That match was fucking amazing, perfect ending.


----------



## Chan Hung

The announcers here sounded good too. Not robotic. Good shit pal.


----------



## Teemu™

I was sports entertained.


----------



## AliFrazier100

How would you have a triple threat last man standing match?


----------



## Oracle

Chan Hung said:


> Wow. What a match. Damn that was fucking good. So Theory got geeked out and lost his chance right, since he cashed in and nothing. Oh well.


No Theory still has the case because the bell didn't ring


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

This hasn't been that bad a show


----------



## FrankieDs316

Crowd is loud AF


----------



## Hephaesteus

Chan Hung said:


> Wow. What a match. Damn that was fucking good. So Theory got geeked out and lost his chance right, since he cashed in and nothing. Oh well.


He cashed nothing in. Brock stopped him before he could do so


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*ROMAN REIGNS RETAINS!!!! ☝🏽☝🏽☝🏽*


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

And now the inevitable trash Drew reign will begin at clash at the castle 😭


----------



## Araragi

Feel bad for the people on the wrong side of the ring though 😭


----------



## Nothing Finer

Great match but stupid finish. You're supposed to have to the 10 count to get up without the opponent attacking you.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Credit to Paul for taking that bump too


----------



## Nothing Finer

Araragi said:


> Feel bad for the people on the wrong side of the ring though 😭


Have you seen the size of the TV screens?


----------



## Christopher Near

That match was insane

Theory cash in never officially started though


----------



## Oracle

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> This hasn't been that bad a show


start and ending were good middle portion was a mess


----------



## The XL 2

Reigns is so fucking boring. Looking like a million bucks means nothing if you have the charisma of a Subway sandwich artist. Theory looked like a chump too.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

The crowd knows it can make noise, right?


----------



## keithf40

Idk if I can watch wrestling anymore after that. Wwe really thinks we are this stupid. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## troyag93

Awesome show


----------



## Irish Jet

Chan Hung said:


> Wow. What a match. Damn that was fucking good. So Theory got geeked out and lost his chance right, since he cashed in and nothing. Oh well.


He didn’t cash in.


----------



## Chan Hung

Overall a very good fun pay per view. Cody Rhodes returning will also make it better.


----------



## wwetna1

AliFrazier100 said:


> How would you have a triple threat last man standing match?


Both of them were laying down at like 7 when he joined. He probably thought both still down, I don’t even have to pin them


----------



## keithf40

Nothing Finer said:


> Great match but stupid finish. You're supposed to have to the 10 count to get up without the opponent attacking you.


Exactly 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## KingofKings1524

Behold the king. The king of kings.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Looks like TV-14 is never returning, not even any blood in that match


----------



## FrankenTodd

And that’s that 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hephaesteus

Cole finally called a good match and props to paul heyman for that bump


----------



## The One

Chan Hung said:


> Overall a very good fun pay per view. Cody Rhodes returning will also make it better.


You love to see it.


----------



## Magicman38

Another Reigns match with the same ending where Super Roman wins with help from the Usos. It was a good fight but it’s the same ending over and over and over now.


----------



## BlissLynch

This is some of the dumbness and silliness you’ve missed from WWE this past decade. Fun main event.


----------



## American_Nightmare

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> And now the inevitable trash Drew reign will begin at clash at the castle 😭


McIntyre isn't beating Reigns


----------



## Chan Hung

Did they for a second play Roman's old theme? LOL


----------



## Beetlejuice84

keithf40 said:


> Idk if I can watch wrestling anymore after that. Wwe really thinks we are this stupid.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Then stop bitching and stop watch it.


----------



## Chan Hung

BlissLynch said:


> This is some of the dumbness and silliness you’ve missed from WWE this past decade. Fun main event.


Thank you HHH. Making WWE great again LOL


----------



## FrankieDs316

Crowd enjoyed that match. They were hot and loud form start to finish.


----------



## SSG_S

Chelsea said:


> I have to open this thread now because I'm really excited, you guys, I mean, this is why I love being a wrestling fan.
> 
> Alright, here we go:
> 
> Are you ready for some big news? I bet you are! Guess what! Roman Reigns will face Brock Lesnar for the first time ever at SummerSlam!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1537980744189898754


OMG what a garbage match. Am I the only one that is tired of the Blood Line story line? Roman cannot win a match on his own, its complete SH!T. Worst match on the card. The tractor was funny, but if the Usos kept the titles then Roman should have lost! I am (or was) a huge fan or his back in the day, but this story line is trash! For the love of god, kill it! Please!


----------



## jds49ers

Showstopper said:


> The crowd knows it can make noise, right?


They could, but like everyone they are burnt to a crisp over the bloodline. It has gone on way to long.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Chan Hung said:


> Did they for a second play Roman's old theme? LOL


it's always been like that it's mixed into his new theme


----------



## TripleG

My reaction to that main event:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Crowd must've been tired or something. They were quiet as fuck.


----------



## wwetna1

Chan Hung said:


> Did they for a second play Roman's old theme? LOL


not his current them ends with his old intro. Then it loops back.


----------



## God Movement

FrankieDs316 said:


> Crowd enjoyed that match. They were hot and loud form start to finish.


I had my volume turned all the way down and could still hear the crowd roaring. Wow, the crowd was absolutely elated.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

MORE POINTS


HookedOnThuganomics said:


> And now the inevitable trash Drew reign will begin at clash at the castle 😭


And then it immediately end with Theory cashing in.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

jds49ers said:


> They could, but like everyone they are burnt to a crisp over the bloodline. It has gone on way to long.


Ah, okay. Good to see it's not just me.


----------



## MIZizAwesome

Where's the idiots saying they didn't wanna see them wrestle again and the card was gonna suck. That card was insane and delivered 100x over. Greatest LMS match and damn top 5 match all time


----------



## [The_Game]

What a main event. I’m glad Roman retained, so much was going on, that’s probably their best match to date and will be the most memorable.


----------



## Teemu™

keithf40 said:


> Idk if I can watch wrestling anymore after that. Wwe really thinks we are this stupid.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Catch Dynamite live every Wednesday on TNT.


----------



## wwetna1

Showstopper said:


> Crowd must've been tired or something. They were quiet as fuck.


If it makes you feel better sure., not like they didn’t chant this is awesome, sullen city, tribal chief, and make the count throughout. You lost your argument of them having bad matches when they were given freedom to work a different match just then. You had no argument for the fact they have always done phenomenal business. So you got to grasp at let me turn my tv down so I can say I can’t hear the crowd now 😂


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

I don't know how anyone could watch that main event and say it sucked. Action packed and violent, exactly what you want in a LMS match.


----------



## FrankieDs316

God Movement said:


> I had my volume turned all the way down and could still hear the crowd roaring. Wow, the crowd was absolutely elated.


Defiantly. HHH defiantly delivered producing this match. Crowd rewarded them


----------



## keithf40

MIZizAwesome said:


> Where's the idiots saying they didn't wanna see them wrestle again and the card was gonna suck. That card was insane and delivered 100x over. Greatest LMS match and damn top 5 match all time


Why can't he just left Roman in the tractor where he can't get out and get 10 count? 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

BlissLynch said:


> This is some of the dumbness and silliness you’ve missed from WWE this past decade. Fun main event.


AEW does dumb shit too. Jericho sliced with a pizza cutter during a Dominos advert, a non exploding ring and Cody winning a match after putting himself through a flaming table. It gives fans something to laugh and joke about.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Another Brock/Roman match, another trash match. Go figure.

Only cool thing was the ring being lifted. Unique and cool spot. Rest of that was trash. Crowd wasn't as lively for it as I'd have expected either.


----------



## Nothing Finer

Chan Hung said:


> Did they for a second play Roman's old theme? LOL


He's had that theme for well over a year now and it has always had that part of it. People were asking the same dumb question the first week it debuted.


----------



## KingofKings1524

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Looks like TV-14 is never returning, not even any blood in that match


We really gonna bitch about people not bleeding? That was the best show I’ve seen from them in years. Unique and fun. That’s all I want .


----------



## wwetna1

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> I don't know how anyone could watch that main event and say it sucked. Action packed and violent, exactly what you want in a LMS match.


Brock and Roman didn’t flip. They just hit the shit out of one another and gave one another welts, cuts, bruises like two bosses


----------



## wwetna1

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Looks like TV-14 is never returning, not even any blood in that match


What’s the point of blading? It’s stupid. They had real blood on brocks back, romans arms, brocks eye was really swollen, brocks legs really bruised, etc


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

wwetna1 said:


> Brock and Roman didn’t flip. They just hit the shit out of one another and gave one another welts, cuts, bruises like two bosses


Not enough Tope Suicidas, 1 star.

Some people are never happy even when they get something good.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

KingofKings1524 said:


> We really gonna bitch about people not bleeding? That was the best show I’ve seen from them in years. Unique and fun. That’s all I want .


blood was definitely warranted in that match


----------



## XDarkholmeX

The XL 2 said:


> Reigns is so fucking boring. Looking like a million bucks means nothing if you have the charisma of a Subway sandwich artist. Theory looked like a chump too.


Take his hype men/dick riders away and he's not nearly as big anymore.


----------



## Teemu™

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Not enough Tope Suicidas, 1 star.
> 
> Some people are never happy even when they get something good.


No way AEW follows that match.


----------



## Dr. Jones

Showstopper said:


> Crowd must've been tired or something. They were quiet as fuck.


Much like the NWO, it doesn’t seem like they actually have an ending in mind for Roman’s dominance. They just keep it going and going and going and going


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

wwetna1 said:


> If it makes you feel better sure., not like they didn’t chant this is awesome, sullen city, tribal chief, and make the count throughout. You lost your argument of them having bad matches when they were given freedom to work a different match just then. You had no argument for the fact they have always done phenomenal business. So you got to grasp at let me turn my tv down so I can say I can’t hear the crowd now 😂


Lost the argument? They've been doing Stadium shows since 2007 like I told you, and you stopped responding, because it's truth.

And the match? Yeah, breaking a bunch of tables, using a TRACTOR. moving the ENTIRE RING on it's side, numerous finishers and signature moves, a Stipulation match; all these things later...it's a watchable match.

Some great standards there.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Reigns and Lesnar just redeemed themselves for that garbage at WrestleMania.*


----------



## Awareness

It kind of annoys me how they keep that two or three seconds of his old theme, completely breaks the flow of it and always makes your mind think somebody in the back fucked up.


----------



## FrankieDs316

Lots of people eating crow tonight


----------



## wwetna1

keithf40 said:


> Why can't he just left Roman in the tractor where he can't get out and get 10 count?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


That’s logical actually lol. Didn’t think of that because if he tried to stand Brock could just hit the lever and drop him


----------



## Dolorian

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Reigns and Lesnar just redeemed themselves for that garbage at WrestleMania.*


Yep, quite a fun and crazy match.


----------



## ThirdMan

Certainly more enjoyable than the Mania match, on account of all the toys involved. It did make me laugh how disappointed Brock was when dumping Roman out of the tractor didn't really result in an impactful bump. Heh.

Flipping the ring like that...I don't know that I've seen that before. So points for creativity.

How many nine/ten counts did we ultimately get? Seven? Eight?


----------



## ripcitydisciple

keithf40 said:


> Why can't he just left Roman in the tractor where he can't get out and get 10 count?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Roman could stand up. Brock was doing it during introductions.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

FrankieDs316 said:


> Lots of people eating crow tonight


Yeah, people such as yourself and others that defended Vince as a great booker over the past 10 years nonstop.

How's that crow taste?


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Honestly have to say that was a good show. It lagged in the middle but it was fun nonetheless.


----------



## Olga of the Birch Forest

Money in the Bank needs years long rest after Theory cashes in. It's played out.


----------



## ThirdMan

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> AEW does dumb shit too. Jericho sliced with a pizza cutter during a Dominos advert, a non exploding ring and Cody winning a match after putting himself through a flaming table. It gives fans something to laugh and joke about.


People climbing through the bars of a shark cage when they can't get the key to work, etc.


----------



## jds49ers

Dr. Jones said:


> Much like the NWO, it doesn’t seem like they actually have an ending in mind for Roman’s dominance. They just keep it going and going and going and going


Which is stupid in putting both belts on him and then put both tag belts on the Uso's. If you dont like the bloodline there is little in WWE for you the last year. And there is no change in sight.


----------



## Tobiyama

Props to Heyman for taking that bump. I never thought I would see him take a bump like that.


----------



## DUSTY 74

keithf40 said:


> Why can't he just left Roman in the tractor where he can't get out and get 10 count?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


He could have still stood up ,,, but heck of an idea for a dramatic spot and visual


----------



## keithf40

wwetna1 said:


> That’s logical actually lol. Didn’t think of that because if he tried to stand Brock could just hit the lever and drop him


Roman would have to decide between taking the loss or risking death 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## DUSTY 74

Tobiyama said:


> Props to Heyman for taking that bump. I never thought I would see him take a bump like that.


Correction thank you to Paul heyman for dying tonight in Nashville Tennessee for our enjoyment


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553580038431309824

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553580442749648896

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553581331241738240

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553581417019359233

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553583740336709633


----------



## AlexPizzi

Chan Hung said:


> The announcers here sounded good too. Not robotic. Good shit pal.


They had a good line during McAfeey match

Graves: I liked you better when you didn’t have your own opinion!

Cole: I’ve changed, a lot has changed around here!


----------



## keithf40

ripcitydisciple said:


> Roman could stand up. Brock was doing it during introductions.


No way all the way up on an angle I doubt it 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Teemu™

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Honestly have to say that was a good show. It lagged in the middle but it was fun nonetheless.


I was telling everybody: Triple H understands the difference between the main roster and indy geek NXT. He knows main roster is the real deal, so he needs to book actually good stuff there. NXT is whatever, no one cares about NXT. He can just work the smarks with indy midgets doing irrelevant shit.


----------



## floyd2386

They had a tractor and they didn't use the front loader to pin Brock down?


----------



## FriedTofu

Roman Reigns delivers when paired with a vehicle. Exhibit A: Strowman and flipping trucks. Exhibit B: Brock with a tractor.

Roman on a boat next.


----------



## TheMenace

Great match, but the Bloodline dominance has run its course and has become stale. I want some unpredictability of results, but there never is any when Roman is in the ME.


----------



## keithf40

floyd2386 said:


> They had a tractor and they didn't use the front loader to pin Brock down?


Probably don't know how to use it 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553584292944650241

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553584825759662080

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553584947285352448

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553585406452588544

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553586537052491781


----------



## FrankieDs316

Checking the reaction on social media. Nothing but love and praise for Brock vs Roman.


----------



## Teemu™

So is Brock done now?


----------



## zodiacF5

I


floyd2386 said:


> They had a tractor and they didn't use the front loader to pin Brock down?


It's dangerous


----------



## Serpico Jones

Brock Lesnar, with cuts and bruises all over his body, looked more badass than Jon Moxley (with his endless blading) ever has.


----------



## ThirdMan

floyd2386 said:


> They had a tractor and they didn't use the front loader to pin Brock down?


That would've been good, but flipping the ring over like that will get on more highlight reels than gently lowering the tractor part on the wrestler.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

It was better than the Mania match, that's for sure. 3/10 match will always be better than a 1/10.


----------



## wwetna1

FriedTofu said:


> Roman Reigns delivers when paired with a vehicle. Exhibit A: Strowman and flipping trucks. Exhibit B: Brock with a tractor.
> 
> Roman on a boat next.


Send him to nxt parking lot


----------



## zodiacF5

Teemu™ said:


> So is Brock done now?


I hope not. Cowboy Brock is fun


----------



## [The_Game]

That was a pretty brutal F5 to heyman, landed on his head.


----------



## Teemu™

zodiacF5 said:


> I hope not. Cowboy Brock is fun


I heard he was good through SummerSlam. But we all know Meltzer and Alvarez are full of shit, so who knows.


----------



## wwetna1

floyd2386 said:


> They had a tractor and they didn't use the front loader to pin Brock down?


Brocks a country boy. The last thing you want is a guy who doesn’t know how to work it working it with someone underneath it


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Serpico Jones said:


> Brock Lesnar, with cuts and bruises all over his body, looked more badass than Jon Moxley (with his endless blading) ever has.


And Moxley wins more than Brock does these days.


----------



## DUSTY 74

FrankieDs316 said:


> Checking the reaction on social media. Nothing but love and praise for Brock vs Roman.


And Deservedly so ….. as it delivered on spectacle video games will be bought in order to replicate that match years to come and highlights will be all over highlight packages for years to come on wwe programming


----------



## Boxingfan

They are really going to run this to the ground until they get a match with Rock, aren’t they?


----------



## Rankles75

FrankieDs316 said:


> Defiantly. HHH defiantly delivered producing this match. Crowd rewarded them


Stop using the word definitely if you can’t spell it… 🙄😝


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553587112494211073


----------



## wwetna1

[The_Game] said:


> That was a pretty brutal F5 to heyman, landed on his head.


Jimmy and Jey landed on theirs too as the floor mats got fucked with the ring moving


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Rankles75 said:


> Stop using the word definitely if you can’t spell it… 🙄😝


This guy tries to convince himself of these statements in every thread and just repeats himself time and time again. It's so sad.


----------



## KingofKings1524

And I have no idea what the general consensus is of this show. Don’t care. Props to Hunter. And…..

STILL your WWE Universal world heavyweight champion…. Rooooooman Reigns!


----------



## ThirdMan

.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Showstopper said:


> This guy tries to convince himself of these statements in every thread and just repeats himself time and time again. It's so sad.


He's a firm believer in "if you say it enough, it must be true"


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Boxingfan said:


> They are really going to run this to the ground until they get a match with Rock, aren’t they?


That's the only one left after the entire roster has been beaten multiple times over.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

#BadNewsSanta said:


> He's a firm believer in "if you say it enough, it must be true"


ALOT of them are. They just don't repeat themselves as much.


----------



## keithf40

Drew can't beat Roman. It has to be either the rock or Cody. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## FrankieDs316

Teemu™ said:


> So is Brock done now?


He's under contract until WM39 so no.


----------



## American_Nightmare

McIntyre beating Reigns only works if McIntyre turns heel immediately after and eventually drops it to Cody


----------



## ThirdMan

Anyways, hopefully we'll see fewer rematches (on regular TV and PLE) now that Triple H is running Creative.


----------



## Efie_G

That was terrible..


----------



## FrankieDs316

Overall great SummerSlam tonight. Definitely exceeded expectations.


----------



## Olga of the Birch Forest

Boxingfan said:


> They are really going to run this to the ground until they get a match with Rock, aren’t they?


WWE won't get The Rock. Hollywood A-lister.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

First two hours were okay, last hour fell off a cliff.

HHH's real work starts this week. Time to make some major changes.


----------



## FrankieDs316

Rankles75 said:


> Stop using the word definitely if you can’t spell it… 🙄😝


defiantly


----------



## TheMenace

FrankieDs316 said:


> Overall great SummerSlam tonight. Defiantly exceeded expectations.


Especially considering Rollins/Riddle match was cancelled.


----------



## Dolorian

keithf40 said:


> Drew can't beat Roman. It has to be either the rock or Cody.


Yeah, I've said that I would be fine with Drew beating Reigns but right now is just not the moment to do that. So he is sadly stuck with a match that he shouldn't win. Had they pulled the trigger earlier it could have worked.


----------



## Trivette

Went to total shit from the McAfee match on.


----------



## validreasoning

ThirdMan said:


> Anyways, hopefully we'll see fewer rematches (on regular TV and PLE) now that Triple H is running Creative.


Rematches are inevitable in this business

HHH and Rock wrestled 27 times on TV between 97-2001, Reigns and Lesnar 8 times between 2015-22...


----------



## Teemu™

FrankieDs316 said:


> He's under contract until WM39 so no.


Oh, nice. False reporting on the dirt sheets yet again, shocking.


----------



## FrankenTodd

I thought I heard Cole get bleeped for saying god dammed tractor 

Vince has left the building indeed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FrankieDs316

Teemu™ said:


> Oh, nice. False reporting on the dirt sheets yet again, shocking.


Are they reporting tonight was his last match?


----------



## The Boy Wonder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553586531469668352


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Dolorian said:


> Yep, quite a fun and crazy match.


*For once, WWE isn't embellishing by saying this is the greatest last man standing match of all time.*


----------



## Teemu™

FrankieDs316 said:


> Are they reporting tonight was his last match?


Someone said Brock was good through SummerSlam of this year. I forget where it was.


----------



## FrankieDs316

Showstopper said:


> This guy tries to convince himself of these statements in every thread and just repeats himself time and time again. It's so sad.


No convincing needed when the whole show delivered.


----------



## ThirdMan

validreasoning said:


> Rematches are inevitable in this business
> 
> HHH and Rock wrestled 27 times on TV between 97-2001, Reigns and Lesnar 8 times between 2015-22...


I said _fewer _rematches. I certainly don't expect them to disappear altogether. But they _can_, say, keep the Street Profits and Usos from working tag and singles matches against one another every week on RAW before they face each other at the PLE. Space the in-ring encounters out a bit more, is all.

(I wasn't speaking about Brock and Roman specifically, but the new era of Triple H as head booker.)


----------



## Dolorian

The Legit Lioness said:


> *For once, WWE isn't embellishing by saying this is the greatest last man standing match of all time.*


It was lots of fun, that tractor ring spot was insane.

Bianca/Becky was my match of the night tho. Fantastic opener and perfect post-match segment to wrap up their feud.


----------



## FrankenTodd

KingofKings1524 said:


> And I have no idea what the general consensus is of this show. Don’t care. Props to Hunter. And…..
> 
> STILL your WWE Universal world heavyweight champion…. Rooooooman Reigns!













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Boy Wonder

Non-wrestling fans in my house watched the last 15 minutes of Reigns/Brock.


----------



## xdxdxcx

Good show! Tractor raising the ring is different and fun. Theory not cashing in was the best choice! Heyman took a bump. Edge returns. Bailey and company. Fun show!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

I thoroughly enjoyed this Summerslam and I actually think they have a bit of momentum going for them for the first time in awhile. Excited to see if they can capitilize on it


----------



## The Boy Wonder

The Legit Lioness said:


> *For once, WWE isn't embellishing by saying this is the greatest last man standing match of all time.*


Happy Birthday, Bro!


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> blood was definitely warranted in that match


Mutilating ones own face is something that we should never say is "warranted".


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Well anyway, only got home to watch Rousey/Liv and the LMS. Both were bad matches, Rousey/Liv had an interesting finish though and post-match. Will try to watch Bianca/Becky and Miz/Logan as it looks like great things being said about those. Although I did already watch the Edge return, and that was awesome. 

Not sure if I'll watch anything else from the show though besides the above. I'm sure some of the other matches not mentioned were good, but none of them I was really dying to watch anyway.


----------



## FrankieDs316

Brock literally exposed the Dark Side of the Ring tonight.


----------



## ThirdMan

They're probably gonna have Theory cash-in on Drew during the CatC match with Reigns, to win one of those world titles. Either that, or he cashes-in to make it a triple-threat, and Drew pins him to win one.


----------



## FrankieDs316

The Boy Wonder said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553586531469668352


Very loud crowd for the main event. As expected.


----------



## Irish Jet

ThirdMan said:


> They're probably gonna have Theory cash-in on Drew during the CatC match with Reigns, to win one of those world titles. Either that, or he cashes-in to make it a triple-threat, and Drew pins him to win one.


I don’t care how painful it is for the IWC. You have to wait for Cody.


----------



## DUSTY 74




----------



## FrankieDs316

The most dangerous thing in that Last Man Standing match was having a vehicle that close to the Usos’s.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553580563302432769🎤👍


----------



## Irish Jet

The Boy Wonder said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553580563302432769🎤👍


That puts him above Austin.

GOAT.


----------



## Teemu™




----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Some of you people on here are ungrateful, unobservant pieces of donkey doo doo








To those who enjoyed the PLE, you know who you are and I love you.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Showstopper said:


> Yeah, people such as yourself and others that defended Vince as a great booker over the past 10 years nonstop.
> 
> How's that crow taste?


Let's not pretend that this show wasn't overbooked. It's different from what we have been getting from WWE for a while but if this becomes the norm for PPVs/TV going forward it will likely be too much for a lot of people.


----------



## Teemu™




----------



## Rockysays

This was the first WWE show I have watched since Wrestlemania. I wasn't expecting huge changes for Triple H's first show, it would be stupid to change too much too soon. But the changes especially in commentary where small yet big enough to make a difference.

The show was good, a bit slow in the middle but enough to maybe make me watch the Welsh show. 

Main event was good, Although I never felt Roman was going to lose the tractor/ring spot made me pop for the first time in a very very very very long time. It would be nice not to see the Usos get involved, but Roman can get serious heat at the next PPV.

I think Trips has my vote of confidence. Slow steady changes will make a big difference in the long run.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Rockysays said:


> This was the first WWE show I have watched since Wrestlemania. I wasn't expecting huge changes for Triple H's first show, it would be stupid to change too much too soon. But the changes especially in commentary where small yet big enough to make a difference.
> 
> The show was good, a bit slow in the middle but enough to maybe make me watch the Welsh show.
> 
> Main event was good, Although I never felt Roman was going to lose the tractor/ring spot made me pop for the first time in a very very very very long time. It would be nice not to see the Usos get involved, but Roman can get serious heat at the next PPV.
> 
> I think Trips has my vote of confidence. Slow steady changes will make a big difference in the long run.


What did you think of Paul Heyman taking that bump through the table?


----------



## Blade Runner

ThirdMan said:


> They're probably gonna have Theory cash-in on Drew during the CatC match with Reigns, to win one of those world titles. Either that, or he cashes-in to make it a triple-threat, and Drew pins him to win one.


Drew isn't winning anything.

Cody will win the Rumble, beat Reigns at WrestleMania and Theory will cash in on Cody after the match.

99% sure of it.


----------



## toontownman

So are we seeing Sikora joining the bloodline soon and the brawling brutes turning face to back drew up in the UK? Seems a no brainer being in the UK.



KYRA BATARA said:


> Drew isn't winning anything.
> 
> Cody will win the Rumble, beat Reigns at WrestleMania and Theory will cash in on Cody after the match.
> 
> 99% sure of it.


I'd take another 9 months of Reigns not losing for that. 

I do think he will drop it to Drew though. Will probably win it back or maybe they resplit the titles ahead of the draft. I don't think fans will care too much either way if Cody returns wins the rumble and title at mania whether that is against Roman or another heel. Fans will lap it up regardless. Not convinced Cody will be out that long either.


----------



## Rockysays

thatonewwefanguy said:


> What did you think of Paul Heyman taking that bump through the table?


It was cool, to be fair, there was so much going on. When it happened, I kind of thought he comes Roman to end the match.


----------



## toontownman

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553592016025653248


----------



## floyd2386

zodiacF5 said:


> I
> It's dangerous


I"m sure there could've been a safe way to do it, having stuff between the front loader and Brock or have a front loader with the cutouts in the front and having the Usos carefully position Brock's head/neck in one of the cutouts. They have people who can rig and set stuff like that up..



ThirdMan said:


> That would've been good, but flipping the ring over like that will get on more highlight reels than gently lowering the tractor part on the wrestler.


Flipping the ring over just caused Roman to tumble out of the ring. That was pretty anticlimactic. The tractor was totally wasted in the match. Hell, even putting Brock in the front loader and dumping him off a stage or wherever onto some tables would've been a better finish. Instead we got a Cena-esque finish that goes against the rules of a last man standing match (which admittedly, my front loader pin idea does too).


----------



## ThirdMan

floyd2386 said:


> Flipping the ring over just caused Roman to tumble out of the ring. That was pretty anticlimactic. The tractor was totally wasted in the match. Hell, even putting Brock in the front loader and dumping him off a stage or wherever onto some tables would've been a better finish. Instead we got a Cena-esque finish that goes against the rules of a last man standing match (which admittedly, my front loader pin idea does too).


The wild image of the ring turning up on its side is the thing. Not so much whatever happened to Roman inside of it. And carefully lowering the front loader onto Reigns or Brock probably would've been anticlimactic as well, on account of how safely and slowly they'd need to do it (and would be more funny than dramatic). Once the ring was held up the by tractor, it wasn't gonna be used again. And Brock probably wasn't gonna go for a high vertical bump at this stage of his career (with this possibly being his last WWE match). I'm not saying I loved the finish, and it did go against the typical rules of a LMS match (you can't be holding your opponent down), but it got the job done well enough.


----------



## Goku

So I take it this was good?

Worth a watch? Any matches? Whole show?


----------



## La Parka

Brock and Roman was incredible.

A hardcore match with guys selling?! What a concept!


----------



## wwetna1

Goku said:


> So I take it this was good?
> 
> Worth a watch? Any matches? Whole show?


Brock - Roman 
Becky - Bianca
Miz - Paul 
Uso - Profits 


You can fast forward to the end of Mysterios and Liv/Rousey to see the most important moments that happen to end the matches.

Pat and Corbin was good but some people don’t like Corbin so that’s a you decision


----------



## Heath V

Hell of a PPV!!


----------



## Hunter's Penis

WHAT A PPV dude!!

WHAT A MAIN EVENT!!!!

BAAAHH GAWWWWD IT WAS EPIC!


----------



## Old School Icons

Brock ramming and lifting the ring with the tractor will be featured in archive compilations forever, that was an awesome and hilarious moment.


----------



## Hunter's Penis

floyd2386 said:


> I"m sure there could've been a safe way to do it, having stuff between the front loader and Brock or have a front loader with the cutouts in the front and having the Usos carefully position Brock's head/neck in one of the cutouts. They have people who can rig and set stuff like that up..
> 
> 
> 
> Flipping the ring over just caused Roman to tumble out of the ring. That was pretty anticlimactic. The tractor was totally wasted in the match. Hell, even putting Brock in the front loader and dumping him off a stage or wherever onto some tables would've been a better finish. Instead we got a Cena-esque finish that goes against the rules of a last man standing match (which admittedly, my front loader pin idea does too).


so you wanted brock to run over Reigns


----------



## The Boy Wonder

WWE needs to capitalize with a Mattel set including Brock Lesnar and the tractor.


----------



## ByOrderOfThePB

Funny how some say they're tired of this feud, yet 8 years later Brock/Roman still stole the show


----------



## Beetlejuice84

The Show exceeded expectations and was such a good PPV.


----------



## zkorejo

WOW!. What a fuckin match. That's how you go out. If that was the last Lesnar/Reigns match, that's the fucking way to go out. 

Absolutely loved it. 

Also liked Becky/Bianca and Bayley return with Becky face turn.

Miz vs Logan Paul was very impressive. Maryse is always welcomed on my screen. She should just always be present ringside for all shows the entire night. 

Everything else was okay too. But that last man standing match made this ppv.


----------



## yeahright2

Same old shit.


----------



## Piers

I haven't enjoyed a PPV like this in a while. The only downside was the second women's match as expected. I also wish the returning girls had beaten up Bianca instead of just having a staring contest.


----------



## floyd2386

Hunter's Penis said:


> so you wanted brock to run over Reigns


Nowhere did I say that. 







I wanted Roman to run over Brock, duh!


----------



## ThirdMan

It's pretty great from this angle:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553610734461804550


----------



## GarpTheFist

This was a great ppv! Seeing io made me happy, finally she's on main roster! That whole angle was great. And yeah, brock/roman stole the show, that ring spot will be on highlight reels for decades to come.

HHH IS BRINGING THE HYPE AND COOLNESS BACK IN WWE!


----------



## Gn1212

It was a good show. I think it's fair to say Triple H had some input but it's still evident that Vince is running things.
That main event has Vince fingerprints all over.

It's not a bad dynamic to be fair. Let Vince worry about the bigger storylines, he'll obviously always have the final say but Triple H can easily squeeze some stuff in himself for stuff Vince doesn't care about.


----------



## rich110991

Meh. Underwhelmed.


----------



## PandaPawPaw

Old MacDonald had a farm, IYO, IYO, SKY.


----------



## goldcharon4

I really liked this PPV. Been since 2014 the last time I have a damn about this show. You can sense excitment in the air now that Vinces stale ol' hands are off the product.

Lesnar vs Brock was fun to watch. Loved the tractor stuff since it's a big callback to attitude era. More great things to come from HHH.

Monday Night Helmsley here we go. Show us what you got .


----------



## Rockymin

FriedTofu said:


> The finish is actually quite well done. The tap happened way before the 3 count. Protected Rousey and Liv retain. Don't need a Rousey commitment for an overseas event for now.


It wasn't way before the 3 count. I just watched the match on replay, and Liv tapped when the count was at 2.5. You can't even say the ref messed up. He was counting and focused on Ronda's shoulders and the way the women were positioned, there was no way he could have seen the tap.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Roman vs. Cody is where the money is for Mania and I don't think Hunter is stupid. My only worry is they cave to pleasing the UK crowd and somehow have Drew beat Roman at Castle.


----------



## Irish Jet

FriedTofu said:


> The finish is actually quite well done. The tap happened way before the 3 count. Protected Rousey and Liv retain. Don't need a Rousey commitment for an overseas event for now.


The match was perfect for what it needed to be. You can’t have Ronda get beaten clean by Liv fucking Morgan.


----------



## DRose1994

I enjoyed the show. The main event delivered, and even though we’ve seen these two a dozen times or whatever, I think this may have been their best match. A lot of action and you didn’t know who was going to win.

Loved seeing Bayley return. I care less about Kai and Shirai, but Im optimistic about them being quality main roster additions. I’ve always been a Bayley fan.

Edge’s return was cool. Lol I don’t have any clue what this iteration of him is or will be, but again, he adds so much to weekly TV.

Logan looked outstanding in his match, and may have even stole the show.


----------



## thorwold

Completely ordinary show.

Started really well, as Becky and Bianca, while maybe not quite as good as the Mania match, was still really good, and the post-match was genuinely notable moment, even if it went on a bit.

The second match massively over-delivered, all things considered. Not sure the show needed two matches of athletic celebrities jumping around a shit ton, but I guess people can look past the whole flips and dives thing when it suits them.

The US Title match was basically a piss break.

The Mysterios match was alright, though, I dunno, I think babyface Edge looks like an idiot with short hair. Boy, did he pick the wrong time to cut it. The whole thing was one more nail in the coffin of New Retribution. Speaking of nails in coffins, Dom getting beaten up by Rhea twice in one week? Ouch.

McAfee and Corbin was whatever. Fine, but after already seeing exactly the same thing with Miz and Paul, who cares? Shame, because this thing had maybe the best build of anything on the entire show. Christ, I don't even remember how it ended. The choir during Corbin's entrance was the highlight.

The tag match was just... Dull. I wasn't as blown away by their previous match as others were, but it was a work of art compared to this underwhelming load of nothing. How little of a factor Jarrett was also was pretty funny.

Liv and Ronda I actually sort of liked for the little while it lasted, but the ending was SO, SO dumb. Why would Liv tap out when the referee has already counted to two, and why would Ronda leave her shoulders on the mat when the referee has already counted to two? The latter makes a little sense given Liv tapped, but it's still a close call, the former is literally the dumbest thing I've seen since Sasha and Charlotte's Ironman match finish. Also, what are they turning her heel? Another random choice when she's somehow actually basically managed to remain over this time. As long as they don't bring Charlotte back as a fucking babyface, I can live with it.

The main event sucked, but I can't stand these kinds of matches. When the highlight of the match is the ring being lifted off the ground... Wow. Also, how the hell did that lead to a count?  Also, when everyone is piling stuff on top of Brock at the end, doesn't the ref have to wait for them to stop before counting? One more underwhelming finish from these two. Never again, for the love of god. Loved that they had Drew come out and absolutely shit on the match earlier. That was the highlight of the show. What a choice.

Fingers crossed that Clash is stacked UP.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553574346123227136
Talking about the Liv vs Ronda match
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dirty24

As a wrestling fan that was there fuck the WWE. I wouldn't have went if I didn't already have friends coming into town staying with me and committed to going. Sure there were a few good things on the show but overall it was a slap in the face to paying fans that were there. Rollins/Riddle was the one original match to actually look forward to and then to last second pull it for storyline purposes is complete bullshit for the people that were there. Oh but Edge will come back instead? So fucking what. Lynch/Bianca was awesome and I expected it to be. Roman/Brock was boring as shit. I don't care about a tractor. To have Drew come out and insult the match beforehand was also a nice touch for us fans in attendance. Thanks, WWE. I'm not spending a dime on this company again.


----------



## thorwold

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553574346123227136
> Talking about the Liv vs Ronda match
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Was for the best. That would have died a death if they had gone any longer.


----------



## Cosmo77

Boring Summerslam for the most part,Main event was a disgrace to both Brock and Roman,


----------



## RainmakerV2

Gn1212 said:


> It was a good show. I think it's fair to say Triple H had some input but it's still evident that Vince is running things.
> That main event has Vince fingerprints all over.
> 
> It's not a bad dynamic to be fair. Let Vince worry about the bigger storylines, he'll obviously always have the final say but Triple H can easily squeeze some stuff in himself for stuff Vince doesn't care about.



No way. If you've watched Black and Gold NXT main events, that main event was all Hunter.


----------



## peowulf

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553574346123227136
> Talking about the Liv vs Ronda match
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And we should believe that guy because?


----------



## Wolf Mark

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> What an absolutely garbage way to lose....Bunch of bull crap


It actually was a good way to lose. Brock looked strong in defeat.


----------



## peowulf

RainmakerV2 said:


> No way. If you've watched Black and Gold NXT main events, that main event was all Hunter.


Hmm, I don't remember Heavy Machinery main eventing NXT.


----------



## RainmakerV2

peowulf said:


> Hmm, I don't remember Heavy Machinery main eventing NXT.



Hunter loves overbooked spectacles with a bunch of nonsense. That main event was all him.


----------



## peowulf

RainmakerV2 said:


> Hunter loves overbooked spectacles with a bunch of nonsense. That main event was all him.


Yeah I know, 'twas a joke. Heavy Machinery the tag team, tractors etc.


----------



## RainmakerV2

peowulf said:


> Yeah I know, 'twas a joke. Heavy Machinery the tag team, tractors etc.



Oh. Whenever I see that name all that comes to mind now is this.


----------



## GarpTheFist

RainmakerV2 said:


> Roman vs. Cody is where the money is for Mania and I don't think Hunter is stupid. My only worry is they cave to pleasing the UK crowd and somehow have Drew beat Roman at Castle.



I'm completely fine with drew beating him for wwe title and going to Raw then have cody beat him for UC at WM. Even a non clean win for drew will get over huge in UK.


----------



## FrankieDs316

RainmakerV2 said:


> Roman vs. Cody is where the money is for Mania and I don't think Hunter is stupid. My only worry is they cave to pleasing the UK crowd and somehow have Drew beat Roman at Castle.


That is where there money is behind Rock vs Roman


----------



## Irish Jet

GarpTheFist said:


> I'm completely fine with drew beating him for wwe title and going to Raw then have cody beat him for UC at WM. Even a non clean win for drew will get over huge in UK.


It wouldn’t make sense to beat him for one title, especially as the Universal Title is the Smackdown belt.

It could make sense on a cash in but that’s the only way I could see it, even then it would be pretty lame.


----------



## DRose1994

Anyone else feel like there was a subtle but noticeable improvement on commentary ? Felt like we heard a different version of Cole.


----------



## zodiacF5

thorwold said:


> Completely ordinary show.
> 
> Started really well, as Becky and Bianca, while maybe not quite as good as the Mania match, was still really good, and the post-match was genuinely notable moment, even if it went on a bit.
> 
> The second match massively over-delivered, all things considered. Not sure the show needed two matches of athletic celebrities jumping around a shit ton, but I guess people can look past the whole flips and dives thing when it suits them.
> 
> The US Title match was basically a piss break.
> 
> The Mysterios match was alright, though, I dunno, I think babyface Edge looks like an idiot with short hair. Boy, did he pick the wrong time to cut it. The whole thing was one more nail in the coffin of New Retribution. Speaking of nails in coffins, Dom getting beaten up by Rhea twice in one week? Ouch.
> 
> McAfee and Corbin was whatever. Fine, but after already seeing exactly the same thing with Miz and Paul, who cares? Shame, because this thing had maybe the best build of anything on the entire show. Christ, I don't even remember how it ended. The choir during Corbin's entrance was the highlight.
> 
> The tag match was just... Dull. I wasn't as blown away by their previous match as others were, but it was a work of art compared to this underwhelming load of nothing. How little of a factor Jarrett was also was pretty funny.
> 
> Liv and Ronda I actually sort of liked for the little while it lasted, but the ending was SO, SO dumb. Why would Liv tap out when the referee has already counted to two, and why would Ronda leave her shoulders on the mat when the referee has already counted to two? The latter makes a little sense given Liv tapped, but it's still a close call, the former is literally the dumbest thing I've seen since Sasha and Charlotte's Ironman match finish. Also, what are they turning her heel? Another random choice when she's somehow actually basically managed to remain over this time. As long as they don't bring Charlotte back as a fucking babyface, I can live with it.
> 
> The main event sucked, but I can't stand these kinds of matches. When the highlight of the match is the ring being lifted off the ground... Wow. Also, how the hell did that lead to a count?  Also, when everyone is piling stuff on top of Brock at the end, doesn't the ref have to wait for them to stop before counting? One more underwhelming finish from these two. Never again, for the love of god. Loved that they had Drew come out and absolutely shit on the match earlier. That was the highlight of the show. What a choice.
> 
> Fingers crossed that Clash is stacked UP.


Main event suck? 

I'm sorry there is no flying midget for your taste


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings

Really enjoyed the main event. Very entertaining.


----------



## SSG_S

With the turn of Becky to face, I think they thought they may need someone (Rhonda) to fill that void left by her. May be wrong on that, but who knows. 

I agree that the main event was bad, at least one of the Blood Line, should have lost their titles. The fact that Roman cant seem to win a match on his own any more I think it should have been him, but that is just my opinion.


----------



## FriedTofu

Rockymin said:


> It wasn't way before the 3 count. I just watched the match on replay, and Liv tapped when the count was at 2.5. You can't even say the ref messed up. He was counting and focused on Ronda's shoulders and the way the women were positioned, there was no way he could have seen the tap.


I don't know, they usually start the tapping closer to the 3 count for an ambiguous finish so both competitor look strong. Liv clearly tapped way just at the 2 count so it was obvious Ronda won and it was a ref's mistake finish.



Irish Jet said:


> The match was perfect for what it needed to be. You can’t have Ronda get beaten clean by Liv fucking Morgan.


Glad they didn't go with the DQ/countout so champion retain finish.


----------



## GarpTheFist

Irish Jet said:


> It wouldn’t make sense to beat him for one title, especially as the Universal Title is the Smackdown belt.
> 
> It could make sense on a cash in but that’s the only way I could see it, even then it would be pretty lame.



Not lame for me and it doesn't matter to me if it doesn't make sense. The titles need to be split or only one person will always hijack them making it extremely boring with 2 shows.


----------



## Irish Jet

DRose1994 said:


> Anyone else feel like there was a subtle but noticeable improvement on commentary ? Felt like we heard a different version of Cole.


It wasn’t very subtle.

Corey Graves: “I liked you better when you couldn’t have an opinion”

Michael Cole: “That’s changed. A lot has changed”


----------



## thorwold

zodiacF5 said:


> Main event suck?
> 
> I'm sorry there is no flying midget for your taste


Riiiiiiiiiiiiiight.


----------



## Goku

So I watched this show. Had fun. Got distracted for a bit for the McAfee and Usos matches but that's normal for such a long show.

Reigns/Brock was really good. Their first good match (I think?) since Mania 31 (incidentally the last PPV I watched). And there were big returns and swerves for days. Just wanted to check out if the first big show under the new regime would be enjoyable and lo and behold, not half bad.

Lashley's entrance and whole presentation is just something else. Currently my favourite on the roster. Drew is also massively over and made a shit promo sound cool. Less scripting from here on out imo, Trips.


----------



## Trivette

Stick a fork in the Street Profits, they're done. Losing 2x in a row to the DUI Brothers. And this time clean. As pissed off as Ford acted after the match, there was no follow through. The main event was already an overbooked clusterfuck, why not have SP attack the Usos when they interfered? Instead we will just get more Bloodline Bullshit for months to come. Likely until next April. No fucking thanks.


----------



## Gillbergs Sparkler

GarpTheFist said:


> Not lame for me and it doesn't matter to me if it doesn't make sense. The titles need to be split or only one person will always hijack them making it extremely boring with 2 shows.


Agreed, I love Roman and enjoy his work but if you're not going to unify them into one new belt eventually you have to find a way to take them off one guy so at least one goes back into rotation. His lengthy reign is with the Universal, it makes sense to get the WWE off him somewhere so that eventually you give the big rub for the Universal at the right stage.


----------



## Gn1212

RainmakerV2 said:


> No way. If you've watched Black and Gold NXT main events, that main event was all Hunter.


Nah, that was all Vince overbooking the shit out of a main event like he knows best, as soon as I saw the tractor I knew Vince is still in charge.


----------



## James Cagney

Match of the year for me. What a match. I dont care much about technical fest matches (Cody vs Rollins). This is what WWE should be about.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Bayley's back!! 😍


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Bayley teaming up with Dakota Kai and Io Shirai makes a pretty good faction, its marketable if they push this team.

Becky however got the short end of the creative unfortunately, it makes zero sense for her to just randomly team up with the jobber she hates, teaming Becky up with Bayley would of made more sense. 

And they are still wasting the RAW womens title on a worthless jobber! The RAW womens title deserves better, Bayley is back and ready to take it and Becky should of never ever dropped it to a jobber to begin with! 

Sure keep the new faction thats cool! But this should be Bayley challenging Becky for the title, not challenging a Sasha Banks wannabe jobber that never had any buisiness being anywhere a championship.


----------



## DUSTY 74




----------



## DRose1994

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Bayley teaming up with Dakota Kai and Io Shirai makes a pretty good faction, its marketable if they push this team.
> 
> Becky however got the short end of the creative unfortunately, it makes zero sense for her to just randomly team up with the jobber she hates, teaming Becky up with Bayley would of made more sense.
> 
> And they are still wasting the RAW womens title on a worthless jobber! The RAW womens title deserves better, Bayley is back and ready to take it and Becky should of never ever dropped it to a jobber to begin with!
> 
> Sure keep the new faction thats cool! But this should be Bayley challenging Becky for the title, not challenging a Sasha Banks wannabe jobber that never had any buisiness being anywhere a championship.


Calling someone a jobber incessantly doesn’t make her so. The crowd receives her very well, and she’s one of the better girls in the ring (not just in the company, but in the world). The only thing she and Sasha have in common are that they’re black — in no way does she behave, speak or work like her. Stop being ignorant.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Gotta give the WWE props I don't think AEW could draw a crowd like that, that's wild


To be fair, it was a great crowd but they had an entire half of the stadium blocked off. They did a really nice job hiding the empty seats on camera.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Tbh though I gotta say it.. Bayley's new faction kind of looks like Team DMD! 😂

Think about it, Bayley is Britt because Rolemodels, Dakota is Jamie, and Io is Rebel, its WWE's version of Team DMD! 

And tbh thats great! I always wanted to see what WWE's version of Team DMD would look like.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> If it was her hometown, she was doomed


That was a Vince thing for sure.


----------



## Interceptor88

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Bayley's back!! 😍
> View attachment 129192


And she looks really good!


----------



## Chelsea

Didn't watch the show, but I saw some highlights on YouTube. Besides the vids of Bayley & Dakota returning that I posted earlier, here are more things that caught my eye:

Becky's attire






The XXXtra titillating Maximum Male Models segments






Edge's return






Seth FREAKIN' Rollins






Bonus: Liv's hair looked really cool here






Brock lifting the ring with a tractor was nice, but I couldn't care less about that match.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553587753241255937
He's not exactly a Roman or Brock fan.


----------



## Jbardo37

The Boy Wonder said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553587753241255937
> He's not exactly a Roman or Brock fan.


Not exactly difficult to top the other matches they had is it?


----------



## The Boy Wonder

Jbardo37 said:


> Not exactly difficult to top the other matches they had is it?


That's true. But the point being that he has an unbiased view of it. Some were going to hate the match no matter what.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Interceptor88 said:


> And she looks really good!


She looks great! And so did Dakota and even Io just for being with Bayley!


----------



## Sin City Saint

Had a fun time at the show. The edibles kicked in pretty quick. See y’all at the Ric Flair show tonight if you going…


----------



## The Boy Wonder

Sin City Saint said:


> Had a fun time at the show. The edibles kicked in pretty quick. See y’all at the Ric Flair show tonight if you going…


Enjoy the show.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Sin City Saint said:


> Had a fun time at the show. The edibles kicked in pretty quick. See y’all at the Ric Flair show tonight if you going…


A WILD SLAPNUTS APPEARED! 

Because Jeff Jarrett is gonna be in that match and there is totally gonna be a ref bump 😂


----------



## NathanMayberry

peowulf said:


> And we should believe that guy because?


He validates peoples anger 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deadcool

I am baffled as to how so many people are praising the Lesnar/Reigns match. It was a garbage match with a Hornswoggle horse sh** finish. Mercifully, can they stop with these Reigns/Lesnar matches?

How many times does Lesnar have to put this Jason Momoa clown over?


----------



## Error_404

Really enjoyed the last man standing match apart from the finish. They did some really innovative stuffs here.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

thorwold said:


> The main event sucked, but I can't stand these kinds of matches. When the highlight of the match is the ring being lifted off the ground... Wow. Also, how the hell did that lead to a count?  *Also, when everyone is piling stuff on top of Brock at the end, doesn't the ref have to wait for them to stop before counting? *One more underwhelming finish from these two. Never again, for the love of god. Loved that they had Drew come out and absolutely shit on the match earlier. That was the highlight of the show. What a choice.


I was wondering the same as I was very confused about this part. Normally the ref shouldn't count the moment a wrestler makes any physical contact with the other one but this ref just kept counting and counting as they kept piling stuff on him. It's strange how this business keeps breaking their own rules at times.


----------



## keithf40

SUPA HOT FIRE. said:


> I was wondering the same as I was very confused about this part. Normally the ref shouldn't count the moment a wrestler makes any physical contact with the other one but this ref just kept counting and counting as they kept piling stuff on him. It's strange how this business keeps breaking their own rules at times.


It's laughable and really makes the product borderline unwatchable at time. Sports entertainment with no consistent rules. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## InexorableJourney

Another great WWE PPV.

*-Becky/Bianca,* a wonderful wrestling match reminiscent of one of the great Bill Goldberg matches, loved it when Becky covered Bianca's braid
*-Miz/Logan Paul* was great, Miz has a gift and Logan was impressive, Kurt Angle couldn't do the moonsault LP did
*-Rey/Dom/JD,* kinda dull, Rey almost never sells, and Dom sells even less than him, kudos to Rey's tribute to the Red Rooster, and I was amused by Finn's dick shunt taunt
*-Corbin/McAfee* had more energy in McAFees first kick than during the whole Rey match, a great match witch some slowdowns, without the slowdowns it could have been glorious
*-USOs/Street Profits*, too slow, loved Jeys wild eyes
*-Liv/Ronda*, I liked it, it felt real, I'm glad Liv won
*-Brock/Roman* FKKKKKKKKKK, this is the match you want to see FKKKKKKKKK

oh and the camera work was so much improved!


----------



## BigRedMonster47

Thought it was a decent show. The main event was absolutely fantastic!!!


----------



## FrankieDs316

Still can’t get over how loud the crowd was for Roman and Brock last night. Also can’t get over the amount of praise the match got and is still getting on social media


----------



## keithf40

My favorite part was definitely when Heyman walked up to Brock to give him the titles and the ref just stopped the count. Seems pretty easy just have someone else talk to the other wrestler and you can never lose. 

Or when theory decided to cash in against two men instead of after against just one man. Great match if you take away all the blunders.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Art Vandaley

I skipped more matches than I watched I think. Corbin, Dominic, Miz, Logan Paul, McIntyre etc all bore me. 


Mainevent was amazing though.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553941637679779840
Another angle. I didn't realize the microphone was rotating when Roman caught it.


----------



## TripleG

Here's my own video review of Summerslam and Ric Flair's Last Match. It was a crazy weekend!

Honestly, I thought Summerslam was the best WWE show I've watched in years. As someone who was thoroughly uninterested in WWE for years now, this was an exciting event that might have gotten me to check out Raw and Smackdown this week. I can't recall the last time I did that.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

FrankenTodd said:


> I’m not familiar with Nashville and expected this to be at an indoor truck stop somewhere.
> 
> Very nice set up, but I want some pyro.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



LOL.....Nashville is one of the largest cities in America,

(I looked it up, it's 19th)


----------



## SimSalaBim

The main event was absolute briliant and fantastic, I believe Heyman is still crying....


----------

